# [WoW] Stetig sinkende Spielerzahlen



## Shinar (14. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wie aus diesem Artikel zu entnehmen ist, hat WoW derzeit "nur" noch bei 10.3 Millionen Spielern. Angesichts des bald erscheinenden SWOTOR dürfte WoW zumindest kurzfristig weiter Federn lassen.

Was denkt ihr? Hat WoW mit ehemals 12 Millionen Spielerzahlen die goldenen Zeiten hinter sich oder wird WoW im nächsten Jahr wieder Boden gut machen können?


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2011)

Nach Blizzards Aussage sind die Verlust der Spielerzahl nicht in Europa, sondern in den asiatischen Gebieten anzusiedeln.


----------



## Königmarcus (14. November 2011)

ALso ich würds mal so sagen: Die beste Zeit hat WoW schon lange hinter sich...
Klar wird kein anderes MMO wieder so erfolgreich werden wie WoW - aber nach 7 Jahren ists kein Wunder, dass die meisten gehen (kaum Neuerungen, aufgewärmtes, etc.)


----------



## Fröstler (14. November 2011)

Was denkt ihr?

Ich denke auch, dass WoW seine goldenen Zeiten (leider) hinter sich hat. 

Und mit dem nächsten Addon werden die Zahlen bestimmt noch viel viel weiter sinken.......was auch kein Wunder ist, bei dem Zeug was Blizzard da verzapft.

Es geht definitiv bergab und zudem dann auch noch bald Swtor kommt...


Alles hat halt ein Ende.


----------



## Schlamm (14. November 2011)

Ich kann dieses SWTOR nicht mehr lesen...Es ist Star Wars, ja ist ja schön...aber so toll, dass es WoW vom Thron schubst sieht es nicht aus. 

Es ist nicht schlecht, aber besser mit Sicherheit nicht. Es ist bloss neu. Genau so neu wie Aion, GW, HdR waren, und wo sind die jetzt? 

WoW ist zwar nicht mehr das innovativste Game, aber es hat Qualität. Es läuft flüssig, beständiger Support und ständig nachgereichter Content...und das müssen die anderen Games erst einmal erreichen.

WoW hat echt viele Macken, aber die anderen Games haben einfach mehr oder größere...So sehe ich das


----------



## Matchfighter (14. November 2011)

Hmh ich finde nicht das WoW out ist btw die "goldenen Zeiten" hinter sich hat. 
Zumal ein neues Addon immer solche Diskussionen mit sich führt ists ohnehin mit den ganzen Spekulationen kein Wunder.
Bei den anderen Addons war es kaum anders es wurde hier und da gemunkelt und und und. 
Letzt endlich sind doch alle die meinte weg zu müssen doch da geblieben. Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht 
ganz so nachvollziehen wie man Star wars mit WoW vergleichen kann. Es heißt ja auch nicht das man Äpfel mit birnen vergleichen kann.
Sie zählen lediglich zum Obst(MMO) aber mehr auch nicht . Und eine sinkende Spielerzahl ist ganz normal für ein Spiel. Zumal 
diese Zahlen auch wieder steigen werden, denn das neue Addon // bzw auch der Patch versprechen viele Neuerungen.
Somit würde ich erstmal sagen abwarten und sehen was passiert.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2011)

Ich würd hier gern mal eine andere Frage stellen...wen zum Teufel juckts?

Ich finde nach wie vor Spieler genug für Gruppen, ich kann nach wie vor Gilden mit hundert und mehr Mitgliedern finden, ich finde nach wie vor genug Gegner. Was intressiert es mich wieviele Millionen Spieler das Spiel insgesamt hat? Was mich juckt ist, ob die 4-5k auf meinem Server noch da sind.

Mei, das Spiel hat seine Glanzzeit nunmal hinter sich, das muss man einsehen, WoW gibts in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft schon seit einer Dekade. Neue Technik, Neue Grafik, blablabla, langweilig wirds für manche auch, klar sinken langfristig die Zahlen. Aber vor ein paar Jahren hats uns auch allen Spass gemacht, und da gabs ersten in Asien den Service noch ÜBERHAUPT nicht (überhaupt mal an der Stelle...was intressieren mich die Chinafarmer, ob die spielen oder nicht ist mir doch SOWAS von latte), und zweitens waren wir damals WELTWEIT vielleicht zwischen 4 und 5 Millionen Spieler...oder noch weniger.

Insofern...warum sollt es mich auch nur im geringsten Interessieren, ob WoW jetzt 12 Millionen, 220 Millionen oder nur eine Million Spieler hat, solange es noch Spass macht?


----------



## Loina (14. November 2011)

solche threads sollten verboten werden,jede woche die gleiche kacke


----------



## Hideyasu (14. November 2011)

Hach ja alle Jahre wieder

WoW Classic: Warcraft is dead!
WoW BC: Warcraft is dead!
WoW WOTLK: Warcraft is dead!
WoW Cataclysm: Warcraft is dead!
Herr der Ringe Online erscheint: Warcraft is dead!
Warhammer Online erscheint: Wacraft is dead!
Aion erscheint: Warcraft is dead!
Rift erscheint: Warcraft is dead!
SWTOR erscheint: to be continued...


So oft wie WoW schon der Untergang prophezeit wurde... naja und nun steht SWTOR vor der Tür und es geht wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Gazeran (14. November 2011)

WOW WIRD STERBEN Q.Q
So jetz reissen wir uns wieder zusammen und spielen weiter.


----------



## J0DA (14. November 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Hach ja alle Jahre wieder
> 
> WoW Classic: Warcraft is dead!
> WoW BC: Warcraft is dead!
> ...



es geht nicht um den untergang sondern spielerzahl und eins ist klar wow wird weiter federn lassen müssen.


----------



## Hideyasu (14. November 2011)

J0DA schrieb:


> es geht nicht um den untergang sondern spielerzahl und eins ist klar wow wird weiter federn lassen müssen.



Jup, haben sie bei Herr der Ringe Online, Warhammer Online, Aion, Rift auch alle gesagt.
Mir gings ja selber nicht anders. Ich denke mal was WoW richtig gefährlich werden kann
ist ein weiteres MMO von Blizzard. Ansonsten seh ich dem gelassen entgegen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (14. November 2011)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich würd hier gern mal eine andere Frage stellen...wen zum Teufel juckts?




Ist doch toll. Spielerzahlen sinken, Blizz führt das lang ersehnte Moggen ein.
Noch ein paar Millionen weniger und dann kommt das housing etc... 

Dann is wieder 1 Jahr alles super toll dann sinken die Spielerzahlen wieder ein bisschen,
WoW untergangsgesänge tauchen auf, Blizz macht wieder iwas tolles und es steigt wieder.
Hurra. 

PS: Ich verdrück mich mal lieber bevor die ganzen flames kommen.


----------



## Cantharion (14. November 2011)

- Schwachsinniges Addon
- Community die oft mit einfachen bgs/instanzen überfordert ist
- Klassenbalance die oft für Frust sorgt. (gerade im pvp, /wave @hogwarts cleave und die anderen Faceroller)
- Vielversprechende Konkurenz (u.A. mit der sehr beliebten Star Wars Lizenz)
- Und die Tatsache dass ein Spiel nach 7Jahren schonmal langweilig werden kann. Oo

sorgt natürlich dafür dass viele Spieler abspringen.
Aus meiner Gilde sind die meisten Classic/bc-Spieler weg weil sie nurnoch gefrustet sind.

Ganz ehrlich " gehypte pseudo-wowkiller" wie Rift hab ich selbst angespielt: Das gleiche Spiel wie WoW mit anderer Grafik - dafür verlässt niemand ein Spiel das er Jahrelang gespielt hat.
Wenn ich mir da GW2/Tera anschaue muss ich sagen dass mir die ersten Eindrücke (neues kampfsysthem usw) zimlich gut zusagen.


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> - Schwachsinniges Addon



Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt, ist es nicht"schwachsinnig". Mit solchen Aussaegn implizierts du, dass auch alle denen das Addon (und ähnliches gilt auch für das kommende) gefällt ebenfalls "schwachsinnig" sind oder l"leicht zu unterhalten"...den Schuh würde ICH mir nicht anziehen. Übrigens spiele ich auch schon BC...und ich hab nicht aufgehört...und gefrustet bin ich auch nicht...



Cantharion schrieb:


> - Vielversprechende Konkurenz (u.A. mit der sehr beliebten Star Wars Lizenz)



Dazu muss man erst mal was mit dem Setting von Star Wars anzufangen wissen...nicht jedem gefällt dieser (Achtung und nun folgt persönliche Meinung) SciFi-Schinken....ich zB, ich gestehe es, habe nch nicht einen der StarWars Filme bis zum Ende angesehen, ich fand es immer zu langweilig um mir das länger anzutun^^ (und ich denke, da bin ich vermutlich nicht der einzige Mensch auf dieser Welt, ja noch nicht mal in der MMO-Spielerschaft)...die Schnittmenge zwischen MMO-Spieler und StarWars "Begeisterter" ist nicht abzuschätzen...

Wie GW2 und Tera werden...ka...ersteres sieht ganz gut aus, wie es letzendlich ankommt, vor allem die "reaktive Steuerung", wo doch auf Azeroth gefühlt jeder Dritte mit der "einfachen" Steuerung und einfachen Bosseffekten schon nicht klarkommt, ist eine andere Frage...zweiteres wirkt bisher trotz "westlicher" Überarbeitung (juhu nun bekommt es sogar Quests) weiterhin wie ein ziemlich typischer langatmiger Asiagrinder (was das "Urspiel" in Asien ja eigentlich auch ist)


----------



## jeef (14. November 2011)

Die User werden auch immer älter (das vergessen viele)
und haben einfach nicht mehr die Zeit zu spielen wie früher, gerade für Zeitfresser wie MMORPGs.



Cantharion schrieb:


> - Vielversprechende Konkurenz (u.A. mit der sehr beliebten Star Wars Lizenz)



SciFi.....SciFi.... ist unbeliebter den je! Bin selber sehr großer Scifi Fan
aber bei der Mehrheit zieht es einfach nicht.


----------



## Cantharion (14. November 2011)

1. Großteil der Kommentare zu den News die täglich erscheinen/zum Addon an sich sind nicht gerade positiv (musst du schon zugeben)
Das hab ich von den anderen Addons anders in Erinnerung.

2. Stimmt, SciFi/Tera/GW2 ist wirklich nichts für jeden. Aber ich glaube es wird sicher einige Spieler anlocken.


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 1. Großteil der Kommentare zu den News die täglich erscheinen/zum Addon an sich sind nicht gerade positiv (musst du schon zugeben)
> Das hab ich von den anderen Addons anders in Erinnerung.



tatsächlich? Ich habe zwar zu Classic selbst nicht gespielt, habe aber in Foren gelesen und da kam ziemlich oft so etwas wie "Schei* Blizzard, mit den Neuerungen die BC bringt, töten die das Spiel"...WotLk und Cata wurden tatsächlich etwas positiver aufgenommen, ersteres weil das was man zu sehen bekam gut gemacht war (nettes Design, nettes Setting), letzteres weil ziemlich viele endlich weg wollten von Nordend und das was für Cata angekündigt war, so ziemlich das Gegenteil vom damals so verhassten (Post Ulduar-)WotLk war...mit MoP sind nun wieder Dinge angekündigt, die erneut teilweise das Gegenteil von Cata werden sollen, das erinnert wiederum viele an WotLk und wie unbeliebt es gegen Ende war und anderseits sind andere enttäuscht, dass das was mit Cata so erhofft wurde, die (viel zu) hoch gesteckten Erwartungen (ich habe damals schon gesagt, dass die Erwarrungen der Leute einfach viel zu hoch sind, dass man so etwas gar nicht erfüllen kann, man ich bin so ein Hellseher) mancher Spieler, nicht in der Form erfüllt wurden^^... desweiteren vermute ich in letzter zeit immer stärker, viele posten "negatives" weil sie vermeinen, die Masse denke so und da wollen sie einfach dazugehören und noch eine "Coolnessschippe" draufsetzen, in dem man noch ein bißchen mehr Flame als der Vorposter drauflegt und das auch noch versucht, mit witzigen Wortspielen und- spielereien, die aber schon einen Bart hatten, als der erste Einzeller in den Urmeeren rumschwamm, zu untermalen ( "der Mist von Padaria" "die Bärchen..öhm...Pandas...öhm Pedobären...".)...ohne plausibel darlegen zu können, was den eigentlich so schlimm daran wäre


----------



## leckaeis (14. November 2011)

Ja, WoW verliert Spielerzahlen. 
Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass WoW schlecht ist. WoW ist einfach nur alt. 

Es hat nun fast 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Klar, Blizzard versucht das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten. Und das wird es auch noch einige Jahre bleiben. Aber das Spiel ist einfach in die Jahre gekommen. 
Dass SWTOR kommt, hat nur sehr, SEHR wenig mit diesen sinkenden Spielerzahlen zu tun. 

All die Leute, die sagen, dass WoW schlecht ist, gehen nach wie vor in der 10 Mio-Marke unter. Und das hoffnungslos. Solche Meinungen sind subjektiv, können als solche dargestellt werden und sollten deswegen nicht die Antwort auf jeden negativen Bezug zu Blizzard oder WoW sein.
Ich persönlich mag das Spiel noch immer, mit dem Charme den es mal hatte und mit dem Charme, den es bekommen hat. 

Ich finde, dass WoW viel zu selten gelobt wird. Nach 7 Jahren mit dieser Popel-Engine noch immer der König der MMOs ( Wer das bestreiten will, bitte .. Die Fakten sprechen derzeit aber noch für sich. ) 
Aber wie Blizzard selbst schon sagt:


No king rules forever.


----------



## Phenyl19 (14. November 2011)

Tot gesagte leben länger..bei jedem neuen Addon oder jeden neuen MMO wird Wow Tod geredet, langsam nervt es....


----------



## Foxx313 (14. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich WoW mitlerweile mehr als langweilig finde und auch überhaupt nicht von den neuen Addon begeistert bin.
Ich denke nicht das WoW so bald "sterben" wird,es sind angeblich nach wie vor noch an die 10.000.000 Spieler,das heißt WoW bringt noch mehr als genug Gewinn und es werden auch nicht von heut auf Morgen Millionen aufhören,ich denke auch nicht das es in 1-2 Jahren der Fall sein wird.Man sieht immer wieder es gibt mehr als genug Leute die zwar die Addons hassen,aber WoW trotzdem noch spielen,aus verschiedenen Gründen,ob nun Spaß,Gruppenzwang,Sucht,was auch immer.Ein Bekannter von mir zb ist so dermaßen von WoW besessen,der hat gar keine Augen mehr für andere Spiele und redet so gut wie jedes andere Spiel schlecht und man sieht immer wieder von so welchen Spielern gibt es bei WoW mehr als genug.

Selbst wenn WoW irgendwann nur noch 1,2 Millionen Spieler hat oder vielleicht auch nur noch 500.000 wird Blizzard bestimmt noch die F2P Option anwenden um noch genug Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## mert90 (14. November 2011)

Hallo also ich bin neu in MMOPRG Berreich, habe Aion, Age of Conan, Rift, Warhammer Online, etc getestet. Was mich bisher gereizt hat war World of Wacraft und Rift. Aber Rift habe ich erst mal bei seite gelassen, kann nicht mal mit einen Laptop von 1500 euro Wert, Rift mit Mitteleren Grafik genießen, erst wenn ich, schatten etc auschalte, dann sieht das spiel nicht mehr gut aus. Aber in World of Warcraft ist die Einstellung auf Gut und sieht immer noch gut aus.

mfg =D


----------



## xxhajoxx (14. November 2011)

mert90 schrieb:


> Hallo also ich bin neu in MMOPRG Berreich, habe Aion, Age of Conan, Rift, Warhammer Online, etc getestet. Was mich bisher gereizt hat war World of Wacraft und Rift. Aber Rift habe ich erst mal bei seite gelassen, kann nicht mal mit einen Laptop von 1500 euro Wert, Rift mit Mitteleren Grafik genießen, erst wenn ich, schatten etc auschalte, dann sieht das spiel nicht mehr gut aus. Aber in World of Warcraft ist die Einstellung auf Gut und sieht immer noch gut aus.
> 
> mfg =D



1500€ und WoW nur auf gut? 
Ich habn 800€ Rechner und kann wow fast auf komplett Ultra spielen.

Aber naja BTT
Das die Zahlen sinken ist logisch aber das alle Star Wars hypen kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Star Wars kann froh sein wenn sie nach der Hype Phase kontinuierlich 500k-1mio Spieler haben


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2011)

Wenn man Produkte konsumiert nur weil es alle machen, wird man sich immer fragen ob der Rasen auf der anderen Seite des Zauns grüner ist. Doch kein neuer Titel von Konkurrenten wird die Mächtigkeit entwickeln wie der von Blizzard. Sie bekommen die Krümel, die Spieler die eben nur das spielen was ihre Umgebung spielt und was in XYZ-Game-Zeitungen angepriesen werden. 
Dazu kommt die fehlende Zeitqualität der Konkurrenten, die eben nur auf einen Zug der vor über 7 Jahren los ging aufspringen. Egal ob Aion, Rift, SL, SWTOR und wie sie alle heißen werden, bringen im Grunde nichts Neues. 
Dazu die Komplexität die sich eben über die Jahre entwickelt hat, wird kein Titel der mal in 2Jahren aus dem "Nichts" gestampft wird um fixe Gewinne mit dem "Neuen" zu machen, entwickeln können ohne das der Konkurrent das Risiko eingehen muss, Geld in etwas zu investieren was am ende nicht bestand hält gegen WoW. Darum wird an allem "gespart".
Und alles das macht den Titel von Blizzard gegen Konkurrenten fast immun. Das muss man egal ob man WoW mag oder nicht Blizzard zugestehen - es ist ein genialer Wurf gewesen, der bis heute bestand hat.
Und ich geh davon aus das Blizzard selbst bestimmen wird wann WoW stirbt. Sie haben einfach die Position, solang sie sich kein wirklich bösen Ausrutscher erlauben. Und das sieht derzeit auch mit Pandaren und Co nicht danach aus. 
BLizzard wird diesen Titel durch ein neuen ablösen und dank des brillanten Marketing seine Kunde einfach mitnehmen.

Bis es jedoch soweit ist, werden noch einige Millionen gehen und wieder neu kommen. Es werden Spieler zurück kommen und wie bei jedem Addon wird man erneut sich wieder 3 Monate gönnen. Man wird weiter jammern und schnaufen. Man wird noch einige Male meinen WoW ist tot um es doch nicht wirklich an den Nagel zu hängen. 
Wer wirklich ein Schlussstrich zieht tut diese auch in Foren und Co. 
Alle andereslautenden Wortmeldungen müssen mit dem Vorwurf des Marketing leben, so wie dieser TE.


----------



## mert90 (14. November 2011)

mert90 schrieb:


> Hallo also ich bin neu in MMOPRG Berreich, habe Aion, Age of Conan, Rift, Warhammer Online, etc getestet. Was mich bisher gereizt hat war World of Wacraft und Rift. Aber Rift habe ich erst mal bei seite gelassen, kann nicht mal mit einen Laptop von 1500 euro Wert, Rift mit Mitteleren Grafik genießen, erst wenn ich, schatten etc auschalte, dann sieht das spiel nicht mehr gut aus. Aber in World of Warcraft ist die Einstellung auf Gut und sieht immer noch gut aus.
> 
> mfg =D



Hallo also habe mal auf Ultra gestellt und der FPS spielt zwischen 30 und 60. Komisch wo ich das Spiel neuruntergeladen habe, spielte es bei Ultra zwischen 15 und 30 ^^


----------



## Seryma (15. November 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> ....nach 7 Jahren ists kein Wunder, *dass die meisten gehen* ....




Also bitte... unter den meisten hätt ich verstanden, wenn plötzlich 5 - 8 Millionen Spieler abhauen^^ aber 1 Millionen?! Das waren noch nichtmal 10%^^ also was solls 
Außerdem: Was interessieren mich die anderen Spieler.. mein Server läuft wie eh & je und Spieler sind auch da^^ also wayne 

Und auch wenn WoW 5 Millionen Spieler abhauen... es sind trotzdem noch mehr, als bei jedem anderen MMORPG der Welt!


----------



## jeef (15. November 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Also bitte... unter den meisten hätt ich verstanden, wenn plötzlich 5 - 8 Millionen Spieler abhauen^^ aber 1 Millionen?! Das waren noch nichtmal 10%^^ also was solls
> Außerdem: Was interessieren mich die anderen Spieler.. mein Server läuft wie eh & je und Spieler sind auch da^^ also wayne
> 
> Und auch wenn WoW 5 Millionen Spieler abhauen... es sind trotzdem noch mehr, als bei jedem anderen MMORPG der Welt!



Und nur weil Blizzard sagt das nur eine Mio weg ist heißt das noch lange nicht das dies stimmt 
Zudem selbst wenn 1 Spieler aufhört und ein Neuer anfängt,dann ist immer noch einer abgehauen (aus irgendwelchen Gründen) =)

Nur weil WoW immer noch mehr Spieler hat als andere Spiele im MMORPG Bereich macht es das nicht besser als andere und ist auch kein Grund dieses zu spielen.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2011)

Ja ganz genau und Blizz wird sich in Zukunft noch ganz schön umschauen. Neuer Patch bald und neu angekündigtes Addon hin, oder her. Ich spiele aktuell die SW Tor Beta und werde dann beim richtigen Release jedenfalls kein WoW mehr spielen.

Nicht nur, weil SWTOR so unglaublich Bock macht und das schon jetzt, nicht nur weil mich WoW mittlerweile nur noch anödet und auch nicht weil mich MoP schon dazu zwingt (wegen den Pandas UND den angekündigten Änderungen an den Talenten usw.).

Nein auch, weil die Community größtenteils einfach nur unerträglich ist. Es ist echt mal Zeit für was neues langsam. Blizz wird wohl voll auf D3 setzen müssen um sich irgendwie retten zu können xD


----------



## PewPew19 (15. November 2011)

Der große Unterschied zwischen SWTOR und den anderen crap MMO´s besteht darin, dass es sich einfach geil zocken lässt!
Gameplay, Bewegungen sowie die grandiose Story sprechen einfach für sich.. wenn die swtor-flamer das spiel neutral antesten würden, würden sie nicht so nen Mist schreiben 

Hab 5 Jahre WoW hinter mir... und seitdem ich swtor testen darf wurde meine lieb zu MMO´s wieder entfacht! 
Das letzte Jahr WoW kann man mit einer ausgebrannten Ehe bezeichnen


----------



## Imhotep33 (15. November 2011)

PewPew19 schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied zwischen SWTOR und den anderen crap MMO´s besteht darin, dass es sich einfach geil zocken lässt!
> Gameplay, Bewegungen sowie die grandiose Story sprechen einfach für sich.. wenn die swtor-flamer das spiel neutral antesten würden, würden sie nicht so nen Mist schreiben
> 
> Hab 5 Jahre WoW hinter mir... und seitdem ich swtor testen darf wurde meine lieb zu MMO´s wieder entfacht!
> Das letzte Jahr WoW kann man mit einer ausgebrannten Ehe bezeichnen



Das sehe ich genauso!Und wer nach Swtor zurück zu Wow geht ist echt selbst schuld.....


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2011)

Imhotep33 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso!Und wer nach Swtor zurück zu Wow geht ist echt selbst schuld.....



Fakt ist dass aktuell niemand weiss wie sich das mit SWTor entwickelt. lass mal ein halbes Jahr ins Land gehen dann sehen wir weiter.

Wow wird sicher noch sehr lange existieren. Die zahlen werden sicher eher runter als raufgehen aber das wird ein Prozess seind er sich noch über Jahre zieht.


----------



## BenBella (15. November 2011)

Also ich zock Momentan auch die SWTOR Beta und muß ehrlich sagen so toll ist es jetzt auch nicht.Bin da ma grad lvl 7 und beim Questen schon abgenervt.Fehler die Wow inzwischen sehr gut geregelt bekommen hat findet man fröhlich bei SWTOR wieder.Beispiel...sammel 6 Zähne von Raubkatzen und man muß 20 killen bis man die zusammen hat.Ewig lange Laufwege ,keine geordneter Questverlauf und von wegen toller Community.Die zerfleischen sich schon jetzt im öffentlichen Channel.Da stellen Leute ganz normale Fragen gerade weil das Game neu ist und werden runtergemacht.Super find ich ja die aufwendig vertonten Questgeber aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind klickt das jeder beim 2 oder 3 Twink auch nur noch weg und somit geht der große Pluspunkt beim Thema Atmosphäre flöten.Story ist zwar ganz nett was man bisher erlebt hat aber damit konnten auch andere Game's aufwarten.Sicherlich ist Star Wars eine starke Lizens aber das war HDRO auch und was hat es ihnen gebracht.Lustig find ich die ganzen WoW hasse die sich dort im öffentlichen Channel auskotzen wie toll SWTOR doch ist aber die meisten werden letzendlich auch wieder zurückkehren.Die die am meisten meckern das WoW zu kindisch ist zu niedlich sind auch meist die die Gnom Todesritter mit Pinken Haaren erstellen.

SWTOR ist NICHT WoW und WoW ist nicht SWTOR.Wie hier schon gesagt wurde Äpfel und Birnen.

Was mich persönlich angeht.Ich werde bei WoW bleiben.Zum einen weil ich WoW immer noch gerne spiele und zum anderen weil mir die Zeit für 2 Spiele fehlen.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2011)

BenBella schrieb:


> Also ich zock Momentan auch die SWTOR Beta und muß ehrlich sagen so toll ist es jetzt auch nicht.Bin da ma grad lvl 7 und beim Questen schon abgenervt.Fehler die Wow inzwischen sehr gut geregelt bekommen hat findet man fröhlich bei SWTOR wieder.Beispiel...sammel 6 Zähne von Raubkatzen und man muß 20 killen bis man die zusammen hat.Ewig lange Laufwege ,keine geordneter Questverlauf und von wegen toller Community.Die zerfleischen sich schon jetzt im öffentlichen Channel.Da stellen Leute ganz normale Fragen gerade weil das Game neu ist und werden runtergemacht.Super find ich ja die aufwendig vertonten Questgeber aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind klickt das jeder beim 2 oder 3 Twink auch nur noch weg und somit geht der große Pluspunkt beim Thema Atmosphäre flöten.Story ist zwar ganz nett was man bisher erlebt hat aber damit konnten auch andere Game's aufwarten.



Wirklich erschreckend... Ich lese und lese und ich muss wirklich jeden Satz vollkommen verneinen. Ich weiß nicht welche Beta du gespielt hast, aber in wirklich allen Punkten muss ich das Gegenteil behaupten... ^^ Keine Ahnung welche Beta du da gespielt hast...

Ach und den so nervigen Sammelquests hab ich eigentlich nur sehr wenig mitbekommen und naja ewig lange Laufwege...? Ja schon doof wenn man keine 0815 Quests mehr wie in WoW bekommt und eigentlich nur noch looten muss. Und dafür noch so viel laufen, anstatt wie WoW einfach überall in der Weltgeschichte rumfliegen? Hm ja hast schon recht, echt doof. Kaum zu glauben das du es echt bis Level 7 durchgehalten hast Wahnsinn xD xD xD


----------



## Kuya (15. November 2011)

BenBella schrieb:


> Also ich zock Momentan auch die SWTOR Beta und muß ehrlich sagen so toll ist es jetzt auch nicht.Bin da ma grad lvl 7 und beim Questen schon abgenervt.Fehler die Wow inzwischen sehr gut geregelt bekommen hat findet man fröhlich bei SWTOR wieder.Beispiel...sammel 6 Zähne von Raubkatzen und man muß 20 killen bis man die zusammen hat.Ewig lange Laufwege ,keine geordneter Questverlauf und von wegen toller Community.Die zerfleischen sich schon jetzt im öffentlichen Channel.Da stellen Leute ganz normale Fragen gerade weil das Game neu ist und werden runtergemacht.Super find ich ja die aufwendig vertonten Questgeber aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind klickt das jeder beim 2 oder 3 Twink auch nur noch weg und somit geht der große Pluspunkt beim Thema Atmosphäre flöten.Story ist zwar ganz nett was man bisher erlebt hat aber damit konnten auch andere Game's aufwarten.






ego1899 schrieb:


> Wirklich erschreckend... Ich lese und lese und ich muss wirklich jeden Satz vollkommen verneinen. Ich weiß nicht welche Beta du gespielt hast, aber in wirklich allen Punkten muss ich das Gegenteil behaupten... ^^ Keine Ahnung welche Beta du da gespielt hast...



Ich muss Ego da völlig zustimmen. 
Keiner deiner Punkte trifft so zu, wie du Ihn schilderst.
Ich kann leider ohne gegen die Rechtlichen Bestimmungen zu vestoßen nicht im Detail darauf antworten,
aber ich kann nur Jedem Raten: "Macht euch besser selbst 'ne Meinung und vertraut nicht Blind auf den netten Ben".


----------



## mert90 (15. November 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich muss Ego da völlig zustimmen.
> Keiner deiner Punkte trifft so zu, wie du Ihn schilderst.
> Ich kann leider ohne gegen die Rechtlichen Bestimmungen zu vestoßen nicht im Detail darauf antworten,
> aber ich kann nur Jedem Raten: "Macht euch besser selbst 'ne Meinung und vertraut nicht Blind auf den netten Ben".



Jeder hat sein Meinung. Manche finden Sims 3 mega geil, die anderen eher Zeitverschwendung (;  Werde erst mal auch bei WOW bleiben, mal schauen wie sich STOW weiter entwickelt, warte erst mal bis eine Probeversion kommt.


----------



## Kuya (15. November 2011)

Ja sicherlich hat jeder seine Meinung, aber abgesehen von den Geschmacklich auslegbaren Punkten,
sind auch einige Punkte von Ihm schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Lenusik (15. November 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich...wer glaubt das SWTOR auch nur etwas am Thron kratzen kann, der hat schon längst mit WOW abgeschlossen.

Ich hatte einen Betazugang und...naja...siehe oben


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nein auch, weil die Community größtenteils einfach nur unerträglich ist. Es ist echt mal Zeit für was neues langsam. Blizz wird wohl voll auf D3 setzen müssen um sich irgendwie retten zu können xD



Schau (öfters) mal ins offizielle SW:TOR Forum und rede dann nochmal von der "Qualität" der "Community"...das ist WoW Forum hoch 10, was dort abgehet ...und das noch VOR Release...wenn das im Spiel auch so ist....dann gute Nacht...und ich dachte das WoW Forum sei schlimm...aber dort treiben sich tatsächlich die echten Freaks (die sich gerne "Fans" nennen) rum, die zB. wegen jeder kleinsten Geschichts"schammigkeit", die nicht ganz in ihr bisheriges Storykonzept passt, ein Riesenfass aufmachen und dreihundertdrölzig andere Freaks steigen mit ein...und das Spiel ist erst in der Beta(!)...ich hoffe, dass diese Leute in der Community dort, tatsächlich in der Minderheit sind...sonst...


----------



## Bandit 1 (15. November 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses SWTOR nicht mehr lesen...Es ist Star Wars, ja ist ja schön...aber so toll, dass es WoW vom Thron schubst sieht es nicht aus.
> 
> Es ist nicht schlecht, aber besser mit Sicherheit nicht. Es ist bloss neu. Genau so neu wie Aion, GW, HdR waren, und wo sind die jetzt?
> 
> ...



1. Star Wars hat eine wesentlich größere Fangemeinde. Allerdings stimme ich dir zu, wenn man die Artikel liest ist es eh total anders als WOW. Also keine echte Konkurrenz nur eine Ablenkung. 

2. Die anderen hatten leider das Pech zur falschen Zeit raus gekommen zu sein. Damals war WOW noch zu "übermächtig". Ich fand z.B. Warhammer echt cool, leider keiner meiner Freunde. ^^

3. WOW hat sehr wenig Macken, nur eine - seine Spieler - und das ist die schlimmste. 

Ich denke es wird sich bei 8 000 000 einpendeln und dann wenn Pandaria kommt nochmals auf 10 zu klettern. Aber nur kurz.

Und dann, also sagen wir mal Ende 2013 wird es wirklich "sterben" und ich wette dann ist Titan draussen.


----------



## DeathDragon (15. November 2011)

Äh Leute ihr vergleicht zurzeit eine BETA mit einem Spiel dass seit über 7 Jahren auf dem Markt ist. Wenn ihr jetzt noch über die Bugs von swtor reklamiert, habt ihr den Vogel endgültig abgschossen.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Schau (öfters) mal ins offizielle SW:TOR Forum und rede dann nochmal von der "Qualität" der "Community"...das ist WoW Forum hoch 10, was dort abgehet ...und das noch VOR Release...wenn das im Spiel auch so ist....dann gute Nacht...und ich dachte das WoW Forum sei schlimm...aber dort, treiben sich tatsächlich die echten Freaks rum, die zB. wegen jeder kleinsten Geschichts"schammigkeit" ein Riesenfass aufmachen und dreihundertdrölzig andere Freaks steigen mit ein...und das Spiel ist erst in der Beta(!)




Der Plan, das ein Spiel zu Beginn immer noch eine "vernünftige" Community bietet, geht nunmal einfach nicht auf.

Hier ist das Problem immerhin, das SW:Tor doch an alte Spiele anknüpfen und Spannung bieten muss. Ergo ist das Spiel auch richtig aufs Kämpfen ausgelegt. Zwar ist die Geschichte rund um Star Wars wenige Tage älter als die von Warcraft, jedoch einfach weit moderner, weshalb es eben jetzt schon reichlich Jugendliche anspricht.

WoW hingegen war damals mal das Spiel von Fans für Fans. Dafür wurde Blizzard so bekannt. Balancetechnisch aus Starcraft und schließlich Warcraft 3 immer ganz oben. Die Geschichte entwickelte sich früh und ist bis heute immer noch die Gleiche, hinzu war WoW eben für viele das erste MMO...
Das kann man einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen.

Ich denke schon, das man heutzutage immer noch eine gesunde Community erleben kann. Ein Beispiel dazu ist die Geschichte rund um "die Gilde", wo schließlich einige Modder zusammengearbeitet haben, eine Firma gegründet haben und heute als Runeforge eine offizielle Erweiterung herausbringen konnten. Das sind die Fans von damals.


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Und dann, also sagen wir mal Ende 2013 wird es wirklich "sterben" und ich wette dann ist Titan draussen.



*hust*

So wie ich die Aussagen bezüglich des Projekts Titan bisher verstanden habe, ist weder geplant, das Ding bis 2013 fertig zu stellen noch soll es ein Konkurrenz- oder gar Nachfolgeprodukt für WoW sein und eigentlich eine gänzlich andere Kundenschicht ansprechen. Auch bringt WoW zuviel Kohle rein um es bereits 2013 "abzudrehen" oder "totlaufen" zu lassen. Und zusätzlich...die "Releaseliste"(die bis 2014 reicht), die sofern sie tatsächlich echt ist, ziemlich genau ist (zumeist etwa ein bis zwei Quartale verschoben), sieht ein WoW Addon (WoW X5) im Q4 2014 vor, zeitgleich mit dem Release von "Project Titan"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (15. November 2011)

Klar ist die Comm. dort genauso, woher stammen denn die Spieler?
Ich habe von SW bis jetzt nur von nem Kollegen erzählt bekommen und der schwärmt dafür. Er hat vor 2 Jahren mal WoW getestet und es hat ihm nicht gefallen. Ich dagegen werde trotz der Lobeshymnen SW nichtmal testen, denn 1. sagen mir die vielen kleinen Videos, die man sich schon anschauen kann nicht zu und 2. Mag ich keine SciFi-Spiele, aber deswegen werde ich es nicht schlecht reden und erwarte das eigentlich auch von Leuten, denen WoW nicht mehr zusagt. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, sich einfach abzumelden und damit abzuschliessen, warum muss man denn ein Spiel, dass man JAHRELANG selbst gespielt hat schlechtmachen, bevor man geht? Das ist, als würd ich jemandem der am Boden liegt nochmal in die Rippen treten, wie assig ist das denn?


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

GoAheadMakeMyDay schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, sich einfach abzumelden und damit abzuschliessen, warum muss man denn ein Spiel, dass man JAHRELANG selbst gespielt hat schlechtmachen, bevor man geht? Das ist, als würd ich jemandem der am Boden liegt nochmal in die Rippen treten, wie assig ist das denn?



Also ich vergleiche es immer mit einem Ex-Partner, mit dem man auseinander gegangen ist, aber mit dem man emotional noch nicht abgeschlossen hat, und den man nun versucht vor allen gemeinsamen Bekannten schlecht zu machen und zu "beschimpfen" um sich selbst so etwas "vorzumachen"  ^^...

(es gibt natürlich auch durchaus konstruktivere Kritik, keine Frage)


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> aber ich kann nur Jedem Raten: "Macht euch besser selbst 'ne Meinung und vertraut nicht Blind auf den netten Ben".


Dasselbe würde ich aber auch von den netten ego und kuya behaupten. Schon erschreckend, wie sich hier im WoW(!)-Forum mal wieder die Fanboys anderer Spiele breitmachen. Fanboys... hach, ein gutes Gefühl dass als WoW-Spieler mal zu anderen sagen zu dürfen.  Dort gibts keine 0815-Quests? Da hab ich aber anderes gehört. Natürlich findet ihr dort jetzt alles toll... wir sprechen uns aber in ein paar Monaten wieder, mal schauen ob da die rosarote Brille ein wenig verblasst ist wie bei all den anderen "WoW-Killern". Und ich sage das als einer, der seit Jahrzehnten glühender Zuschauer der ersten SW-Trilogie ist. Nur seit es genau ihr, die ihr neben SW:ToR derzeit nichts gelten lasst, die einem das Spiel schon vor Release madig machen... man kann es einfach nicht mehr lesen.

Generell sei aber gesagt: Oh, WoW geht mal wieder unter? Diese Feststellung ist ja noch nie dagewesen. Nicht zu BC. Nicht zu WotLK. Nicht zu Cata. Ihr erzählt hier komplett neue und originelle Geschichten. Ehrlich. Allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, dass der einzig lesenswerte Thread im allgemeinen Teil dieses Forums derzeit der RGG-Thread ist. Alles andere läuft bei euch Weltuntergangspropheten auf dasselbe hinaus: DAS ENDE IST NAAAAH!


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. November 2011)

[sing] Alle Jahre wieder kommt da-as Schimpferkind
auf die Community nie-hieder, wo wi-hier Spieler sind.

Kehrt mit seinem Trolling ein hie-ier wie ein Pack,
geht auf allen We-hegen uns mächtig auf den Sack!

Wir stehn uns zur Seite, halten zum tollen Spiel,
dass es uns Spaß mache-he noch seiner Zei-heit viel! 
[/sing]


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nach Blizzards Aussage sind die Verlust der Spielerzahl nicht in Europa, sondern in den asiatischen Gebieten anzusiedeln.



Richtig, in Europa sind vorher schon alle weg. Das ist bloß in der Summe nicht aufgefallen, weil Blizzard fleißig neue Märkte erschlossen hat. Jetzt hat der Schwund auch dort eingesetzt...


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> [sing] Alle Jahre wieder kommt da-as Schimpferkind
> auf die Community nie-hieder, wo wi-hier Spieler sind.
> 
> Kehrt mit seinem Trolling ein hie-ier wie ein Pack,
> ...




Wegen dir hab ich nen Ohrwurm...im November...Schäm dich!


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Richtig, in Europa sind vorher schon alle weg. Das ist bloß in der Summe nicht aufgefallen, weil Blizzard fleißig neue Märkte erschlossen hat. Jetzt hat der Schwund auch dort eingesetzt...



Leute was habt ihr alle immer mit euren "neuen" Märkten? oO...woher habt ihr solche "Informationen"

Das einzige Land, das bisher einen "Release" mit eigenen Servern nach Classic bekommen hat war Russland(2008) Mitte WotLk...davor und danach weltweit keine zusätzlichen Länder (die es nicht schon zu Classic gab)...mit Dezember kommt jetzt Brasilien, Japan dauert noch etwas...die "neuen Märkte" kommen jetzt erst

An den Ländern von 2005-2006 - Macao, Taiwan, Hongkong, China, Singapur, Korea, USA, Kanada, Frankreich, Spanien, Großbritanien (inkl. Irland), Deutschland (inkl. Österreich und Schweiz), Mexiko, Neuseeland, Australien, Südafrika - hat sich seit BC nichts mehr geändert

Kritische Aussagen mit leicht widerlegbaren (google und Wikipedia ftw) aber ungeprüften "Falschinformationen" zu unterlegen um sie zu verstärken, macht sie nicht "seriöser", sondern sie wirken dann eher wie "Hassgeflame" obwohl man eigentlich etwas Konstruktives beitragen wollte


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wegen dir hab ich nen Ohrwurm...im November...Schäm dich!



Gern geschehen *gnihihi*


----------



## Ginkohana (15. November 2011)

So ganz versteh ich die Weltuntergangspropheten hier auch nicht.
Viele MMOs sind noch trotz gesunkener Spielerzahlen online und werden es noch eine Weile bleiben.
Natürlich wurden Spiele wie Lego-Universe und Matrix-Online und Star Wars Galaxies abgeschaltet jedoch liegt das unter Anderem auch an den hohen Lizenzkosten.
Blizzard ist Eigentümer der Warcraft Lizenz und muss daher keine müde Mark an 3. bezahlen.

Sicherlich kann man die Aktionen von Blizzard in der letzten Zeit interpretieren wie man möchte (Jahrespass "nur" wegen Diablo3) jedoch wird WoW sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre durchhalten.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Dasselbe würde ich aber auch von den netten ego und kuya behaupten. Schon erschreckend, wie sich hier im WoW(!)-Forum mal wieder die Fanboys anderer Spiele breitmachen.
> - Natürlich findet ihr dort jetzt alles toll... wir sprechen uns aber in ein paar Monaten wieder, mal schauen ob da die rosarote Brille ein wenig verblasst ist wie bei all den anderen "WoW-Killern".
> -Nur seit es genau ihr, die ihr neben SW:ToR derzeit nichts gelten lasst, die einem das Spiel schon vor Release madig machen... man kann es einfach nicht mehr lesen.



Hm läuft wie erwartet auf das raus was ich erwartet habe. Naja ok dann bin ich auch ein APB: Reloaded Fanboy, ein Black Pophercy Fanboy, ein The Secret World Fanboy. Da hatte ich jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr um auch noch WoW Fanboy zu sein. 

Und breit machen wollte ich mich im WoW Forum auch nicht, ich dachte wir diskutieren hier über die stetig sinkenden Spielerzahlen und ich habe da das Thema SWTOR angeschnitten, da es ein bald erscheinendes MMO ist, was sozusagen als direkter Konkurrent von WoW gehandelt werden darf...
Aber ich habe dafür extra darauf geachtet 3x "WoW" einzubauen, damit du nicht wieder gezwungen bist so konstruktive Kritik von dir zu geben


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Zum erstenmal seit Classic stande ich diesen Sonntag Mittag in Orgrimmar und dachte mir "Junge - was machst Du hier? Wie langweilig das alles eigentlich geworden ist!" Jeder hat Twinks. Ja der Content ist nicht Clear weil einige Raidspieler sich um Ragnaros HC drücken. Dennoch frage ich - was ist das:


http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Urat%c3%a1k/simple
Das Tank Gear ist noch besser - musste rerollen weil -
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Urataki/simple
Zwangschar - finden sich keine fähigen H-Palas auf dem Server.
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Erdb%c3%a4ndiger/simple
Das RestoGear leider nicht an - 4er Boni und komplett 378 ...
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Uratak/simple
... muss man nichts zu sagen ...
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Lebensbinder/simple
... was sonst ...
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Kathile/simple
... ich hasse es DD zu spielen ...
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/azshara/Anf%c3%bchrer/simple
... das war dann der letzte.

Ich spiele einfach nur Raids. Hier und da mal ein wenig PvP und eher selten muss auch mal gefarmt werden. Gestern unsere "2te 10er Gruppe" - Raidbeginn 19:00 bis 19:15 noch Ersatz gesucht für einen Ausfall und dann um 19:20 gestartet. 21:30 lag dann Ragnaros NHC neben 6/7 HC mit 2x 10min Pause beim Raid. Was ist das? 2 Stunden Raid im HARDMODE und dann wieder gammeln in OG, Twinken bzw. LoL spielen oder ab zur Freundin vor das noch langweiligere  TV Gerät.

An meinem Arbeitsplatz hat gerade jemand mit WoW angefangen. Der ist total begeistert. Allerdings ist er gerade mal Lev 30 ... aktuell überlege ich von 5 Spieltagen auf 3-4 zu reduzieren. World of Warcraft ist langsam durch. Der Anspruch an die Spieler sinkt und um die Verkaufszahlen wieder zu "Pushen" im asiatischen Raum kommt nun MoP mit Asia Flair und Pet Fights aller Poke bzw. Digimon. Das kommt drüben eben besser an. Abgesehen davon wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder sinken und Kellertemperatur erreichen. War ich zu Beginn von Cata noch begeistert über den Anstieg der spielerischen Herrausforderung im Vergleich zu Ende WotLK muss ich jetzt eher wieder feststellen, dass wir genau dort wieder landen.

Die Spielerzahlen im asiatischen Raum sinken aufgrund der optischen Erscheinung. Im amerikanischen und europäischen Raum werden sie aufgrund minderer Ansprüche sinken. ... WoW ist irgendwie nach all den Jahren langsam durch ... es fehlen nur die Alternativen. Weil das Mauspet kommt noch net an den Nagel!


----------



## mert90 (15. November 2011)

Was hat eigentlich Sinkende Zahlen mit Grafik zu tun ? Schaut euch mal Metin2 an, Läuft prächtig. Spieler kommen und gehen, das ist ganz normal. Age of Conan hatten in Realese zeit um die 900.000 so ungefähr Spieler, nach ein Jahr waren es nur noch 300.000, jetz sind es wieder um die 600.000.

Ich weis nicht wie STOW ist, aber allein wegen Grafik kaufe ich kein Spiel, was bringt mir ein Spiel mit Hammer Grafik, abr der Inhalt leer ist ( Age of Conan) oder Aion (Endcontent) wird künstlich auf leben gehalten.
Bevor ich STOW hole warte ich mal auf einen Probeversion.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Zum erstenmal seit Classic stande ich diesen Sonntag Mittag in Orgrimmar und dachte mir "Junge - was machst Du hier? Wie langweilig das alles eigentlich geworden ist!" Jeder hat Twinks. Ja der Content ist nicht Clear weil einige Raidspieler sich um Ragnaros HC drücken. Dennoch frage ich - was ist das:
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...t%c3%a1k/simple
> ...



Ist doch selbstverständlich, dass das keinen Spaß macht.

Immer mit den gleichen Leuten die gleiche "Herausforderung" abzufarmen...Wirklich Sinn macht es doch nicht 

Ich laufe nur noch Random in kleinen Gruppen mit, Raggi-Kill Gruppen können mir gestohlen bleiben. Und entweder man hat da Erfolg mit diesen Leuten oder man hat zumindest einen angenehmen Abend, da die Stimmung dort noch ganz anders ist. Man ärgert sich nämlich nicht über Wipes bei den Bossen oder sonstigen Problemen, weil man es eben eh noch nicht abfarmt, sondern so ein Ryolith doch jedes Mal eine große Herausforderung darstellt.

Man erlebt diesen "Progress" jedes Mal aufs Neue. Egal, ob man selbst den Boss in und auswendig kennt oder nicht.

Ich kannte nur Shannox prenerf und selbst heute kann er noch gefährlich werden, wenn Random DDs jegliche Anweisungen gekonnt ignorieren oder einfach wenig Schaden fahren.
Wir haben es am Sonntag in einer Random FL Trashgruppe aufgegeben, weil ich als Bärchen und ein Schurke in 4 Versuchen jeweils mehr Schaden auf Shannox hinbekommen haben, als die 4 Random DDs auf Augenkratzer. Da kann ich 12k DPS als Tank fahren und keinen Schaden nehmen, wie ich will. Auf Dauer mit 10 Stacks bei 363er Tank Gear wirds trotzdem mit der Zeit schwerer, nur weil die DDs lieber Augenkratzer in die Eisfallen ziehen, obwohl diese für Wadenbeißer übrig bleiben sollen.

Und die anderen Bosse sind auch für weitere Gruppen noch genug Herausforderung. Bethilac nhc kann immer noch Gruppen zerreissen, im WoW Forum sieht man sogar Themen darüber, das andere Gruppen dort einfach nicht weiter kommen und dann GAR NICHT aufs Netz geben, weil die Heiler wenigstens recht gut sind.

Schau dir mal ein Video von Topas (Illusionist) an, dort gibts sone schöne Geschichte, wie so eine Probe, Erstvorstellung und die 2871er Vorstellung desselben Tricks abläuft. 
Von den ersten schmerzhaften Anlaufversuchen, den chaotischen Erstkill bishin zum gelangweilten abfarmen. Alles dabei.


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Der Witz ist - auf meinem Server legen die Random Gruppen eigentlich in Masse 7/7 ohne Probleme und davon 3-4/7 auf HC. Ich habe nur die beiden HolyPalas in Gilden internen Stamm Gruppen. Der Priester ist in meiner persönlichen 25er Random Gruppe die nun auch 2 HC wegbügelt obwohl idR immer 10 Leute neu dabei sind. Der Rest ist only Random ausgestattet.

Sinnlos an irgendwelchen Bosse wipen ... ich weis nicht. Spass würd mir das keinen bringen. Der Anspruch vom Spiel an den Spielern sinkt einfach zu drastisch. Alleine der Schritt des Nerfs in den Feuerlanden ... das war definitiv zu krass! Von knackig auf wabbliger Toast in nur einem Patch ... sowas nennt man klassisch einen Fail!


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Der Witz ist - auf meinem Server legen die Random Gruppen eigentlich in Masse 7/7 ohne Probleme und davon 3-4/7 auf HC. Ich habe nur die beiden HolyPalas in Gilden internen Stamm Gruppen. Der Priester ist in meiner persönlichen 25er Random Gruppe die nun auch 2 HC wegbügelt obwohl idR immer 10 Leute neu dabei sind. Der Rest ist only Random ausgestattet.
> 
> Sinnlos an irgendwelchen Bosse wipen ... ich weis nicht. Spass würd mir das keinen bringen. Der Anspruch vom Spiel an den Spielern sinkt einfach zu drastisch. Alleine der Schritt des Nerfs in den Feuerlanden ... das war definitiv zu krass! Von knackig auf wabbliger Toast in nur einem Patch ... sowas nennt man klassisch einen Fail!




Auf deinem Server. Auf meinem Server sind die Gruppen schon gut, wenn sie 6/7 quasi garantieren können.

Und sinnlos ist es in keinem Fall. Man merkt einfach, das sich diese Leute dann wahnsinnig über jeden Erfolg freuen. Atmosphäre wie bei deinen First Kills. Und es bleibt nunmal schwierig. Ich genieße es, nicht nur "persönlich" gerne gesehen zu werden, sondern teilweise sogar "gebraucht" zu werden, weil ich eben doch gut genug spiele, um auch mit den großen Jungs noch mithalten zu können.

Es macht dann einfach Spaß, überhaupt angesprochen zu werden, ob man die Adds bei Beth alleine schafft oder Mithilfe von nem Jäger benötigt.

Und der Nerf war zumindest bei uns dringend benötigt. Das merkt man eben selbst jetzt noch, wo nichts einfacher ist als wipen. Aber ich muss eben auch dazu sagen, das ich ja nur 1/7 prenerf kannte. Wenn man es vorher schon nicht kennt, dann fühlt es sich auch nicht wirklich einfacher an.


----------



## Pereace (15. November 2011)

Wenns nach mir ginge können die SPielerzahlen wieder soweit sinken das auf den Servern wieder so wenig los ist, das man die Leute kennt, so wie es früher war. 
Diese ganzen Flamer gehen mir auf den Senkel. Jeden Tag den gleichen Spam Mist zu lesen treibt einen in den Wahnsinn.

Vor ein paar Jahren da wusste man : Ach das ist MrX der hat grad wieder ne Phase aber morgen macht er wieder beim Kara Raid mit.
Oder: Ach MrY einer der besten Schmiede.

Das vermisse ich iwie sehr....


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm läuft wie erwartet auf das raus was ich erwartet habe. Naja ok dann bin ich auch ein APB: Reloaded Fanboy, ein Black Pophercy Fanboy, ein The Secret World Fanboy. Da hatte ich jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr um auch noch WoW Fanboy zu sein.
> Und breit machen wollte ich mich im WoW Forum auch nicht, ich dachte wir diskutieren hier über die stetig sinkenden Spielerzahlen und ich habe da das Thema SWTOR angeschnitten, da es ein bald erscheinendes MMO ist, was sozusagen als direkter Konkurrent von WoW gehandelt werden darf...Aber ich habe dafür extra darauf geachtet 3x "WoW" einzubauen, damit du nicht wieder gezwungen bist so konstruktive Kritik von dir zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nett von Dir. Allerdings sagst Du es selbst... ToR erscheint bald, d.h. in naher oder ferner Zukunft. Es ist nach wie vor nicht käuflich zu erwerben und für die breite Masse nicht spielbar. Was das also genau mit den jetzt sinkenden WoW-Spielerzahlen zu tun hat, dafür reicht wahrscheinlich mein geistiger Horizont nicht, denn wie ich es drehe und wende, ich komm nicht dahinter. Möge man mir verzeihen. Es klingt halt wie "Hautpsache mal SW:ToR in den Raum geworfen, machen grad alle so".



Uratak schrieb:


> 2 Stunden Raid im HARDMODE und dann wieder gammeln in OG, Twinken bzw. LoL spielen *oder ab zur Freundin vor das noch langweiligere TV Gerät*.


Wenn ich das Fettgedruckte so überlege, scheint nicht nur WoW für Dich recht eintönig zu verlaufen. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Ursachen bei sich selbst suchen und nicht bei einem Computerspiel? Nur so als Vorschlag.


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Fettgedruckte so überlege, scheint nicht nur WoW für Dich recht eintönig zu verlaufen. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Ursachen bei sich selbst suchen und nicht bei einem Computerspiel? Nur so als Vorschlag.




Mach Dir darum mal keine Sorgen. Um Dich aber zu beruhigen - meine Beziehung läuft prächtig. Wir ziehen demnächst zusammen. Nach der Arbeit essen wir gemeinsam Abends und kuscheln etwas auf dem Sofa vor dem TV. Dann schau ich mir zusammen mit ihr die Lieblingsserie an - was mich sowas von garnicht interessiert - und dannach setze ich mich 4x in der Woche Abends an den Rechner. Sie lässt mir diese Zeit. Dannach gehen wir gemeinsam ins Bett und stehen auf - zwischendurch passieren Sachen die Dich A nichts angehen und B nicht Jugendfrei sind. Abgesehen vom Schlafen selber. Zu guter letzt stehen wir morgens gemeinsam auf und Frühstücken. An den Raidfreien Tagen (3 / Woche) gehört die Zeit nur ihr und am Wochenende geht man gemeinsam raus, fährt man an die Ost bzw. Nordsee oder besucht den Kiez ... es ist schön in einer Beziehung zu stecken wo man offen über alles redet, die gemeinsame Zeit genießt und dem anderen dennoch seine Freiräume für Hobbys und Freunde lässt.

Ich hoffe Deine Bedenken sind erledigt und ja sie hat noch 2 Schwestern!

Edit: Nein mein Job als Leitender Physiotherapeut für Phase F Patienten - also Menschen die im Wachkoma liegen - ist auch nicht langweilig ...

Vielleicht könnte es doch daran liegen, dass ich in meiner Freizeit und um wieder auf andere Gedanken zu kommen gerne Zocke - jedoch neben WoW die Alternativen fehlen und das Spiel an sich aber trotzdem langweilig wird. Nur vielleicht ...


----------



## Eyora (15. November 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht wie sämtliche Personen glauben das SW:TOR, WOW gefährlich wird.
Im besten Fall wird es ein anständiger Konkurrent zu WOW, sodass deren Entwicklung mehr druck erhält.
Bisher hört sich das Spiel für mich allerdings an wie der zichste WOW-Klon, mit Sprachausgabe (würde mich bei einem MMO allerdings mehr stören als begeistern würde, wenn mir meine Gildenkolegen immer in die Questtexte über TS, sprechen würden,aber dazu hebe ich eine Diskussion im entsprechenden Forum eröffnet).
Alles andere ist einem aus WOW bekannt, zur Umsetzung kann man ja noch nichts sagen, aber mehr innovatives kenne ich dabei nicht.
Ich wünsche dem Spiel eine gute Spielerschaft und viel glück auf dem MMO-Markt, aber inwieweit dieses Spiel WOW beeinflussen sollte ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Mach Dir darum mal keine Sorgen. Um Dich aber zu beruhigen - meine Beziehung läuft prächtig.


Da kann ich ja beruhigt sein.



Uratak schrieb:


> zwischendurch passieren Sachen die Dich A nichts angehen und B nicht Jugendfrei sind


Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass in Zeiten von Twitter und Facebook eine Webcam + Livemitschnitt zum abendlichen Beischlafritual gehört. Na gut, dann eben nicht.



Uratak schrieb:


> ja sie hat noch 2 Schwestern!


Reizvoll, aber nein danke ich bin glücklich verheiratet.



Uratak schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte es doch daran liegen, dass ich in meiner Freizeit und um wieder auf andere Gedanken zu kommen gerne Zocke - jedoch neben WoW die Alternativen fehlen und das Spiel an sich aber trotzdem langweilig wird. Nur vielleicht ...


Ich empfehle Dragon Age. In Bedienung und Partymanagement quasi die "Solo-Alternative" zu WoW. Dialoglastig, aber da vertont auch für Leseunwillige. Auch The Witcher (ja auch noch der erste Teil) ist einen Abstecher mehr als wert. Ist das alles bekannt, siehts in der Tat trübe aus derzeit mit (ernstzunehmenden) Alternativen. Skyrim kann ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings macht man mit den Elder Scrolls-Teilen bekanntlich nie etwas verkehrt.


----------



## Loina (15. November 2011)

macht das dingen hier zu sonst krieg ich noch ein ~lachflash~

sw von mir aus,aber konkurrenz für wow??? 
scfi game ? konkurrenz? rofl 
geht in euren scfi forum und lobt das game bis ihr umfällt aber lasst die wow leute in ruhe wir brauchen sowas nicht.


----------



## Evolverx (15. November 2011)

Das thema wird langsam langweilig. Ich bin der meinung das wow seinen höhepunkt mit bc hatte und seit dem nerv kurz vor wotlk baut das spiel stetig ab. ich finde das sie es mit jeder neuerung die sich ausdenken schlimmer machen. man denke nur mal an den dungenbrowser. ganz netter einfall und schön einfach ja aber für die komunikation im spiel war das tool pures gift. wenn in ner ini noch hi und bb gesagt wird is das schon ne ausgiebige unterhaltung.
 Sie werden sich noch eine ganze weile auf dem markt halten daran besteht kein zweifel aber ich denke auch das trotz oder vieleicht auch wegen MoP bald der zeitpunkt kommt an dem die 10 milionen marke unterschritten wird. sicher ist nur das wow wohl nie wieder nen neuen spielerrekord aufstellen wird denn die zeiten sind auf jeden fall vorbei.
und was das swtor gegen wow gejammer angeht: wenn swtor erscheint wirkt sich das sicherlich auch auf wow aus aber nicht in einem mas das ins gewicht fällt, das würd mich überraschen.Ich find es immer wieder lustig das jeder automatischdavon ausgeht das jeder immer nur ein game aktiv zockt. Ich fahre da zb durchaus mehrgleisig was im augenblick wow, Hdro und seit anfang nov dc universe umfasst.
 wow braucht auch keine konkurenzgames um seine spieler zu vergraulen das bekommen die allein ganz gut hin


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2011)

Über kurz oder lang werden immer die meisten bei WoW hängen bleiben, Blizz wird ja nicht müde immer wieder was neues aus dem Hut zu zaubern. Aber es gibt auch viele Menschen, die die Lindenstraße oder Tatort gucken sag ich mal 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nett von Dir. Allerdings sagst Du es selbst... ToR erscheint bald, d.h. in naher oder ferner Zukunft. Es ist nach wie vor nicht käuflich zu erwerben und für die breite Masse nicht spielbar. Was das also genau mit den jetzt sinkenden WoW-Spielerzahlen zu tun hat, dafür reicht wahrscheinlich mein geistiger Horizont nicht, denn wie ich es drehe und wende, ich komm nicht dahinter. Möge man mir verzeihen. Es klingt halt wie "Hautpsache mal SW:ToR in den Raum geworfen, machen grad alle so".
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das Fettgedruckte so überlege, scheint nicht nur WoW für Dich recht eintönig zu verlaufen. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Ursachen bei sich selbst suchen und nicht bei einem Computerspiel? Nur so als Vorschlag.



Naja keine Ahnung wie lange du schon WoW spielst, aber sogar FL-HC Raids sind irgendwann eintönig, wenn man das Addon für Addon wieder durchkaut...

Und das ich SWToR dafür verantwortlich gemacht habe, dass aktuell die Spielerzahlen bei Blizz schwinden habe ich mit keinem Wort erwähnt, aber naja... Hauptsache mal was gesagt ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja keine Ahnung wie lange du schon WoW spielst, aber sogar FL-HC Raids sind irgendwann eintönig, wenn man das Addon für Addon wieder durchkaut...


Ich spiele zwar schon lange, aber offenbar noch nicht lange genug, denn irgendwie sind die FL-HC Raids in den anderen Addons bisher an mir vorbeigangen.


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Im Grunde ist es so, dass World of Warcraft ein "Insider Game" war. Mitlerweile hat es den Status "Trash Game" wohl eher verdient. Je mehr Leute es getestet haben desto mehr "Es ist zu schwer" kam dabei rüber. In Folge dessen ist mit Anstieg der Spielerzahlen der Leistungsgrad reduziert. Die Ursache liegt wohl in der damaligen Frage zum Erscheinen von BC ob es "fair" wäre monatlich Gebühren für ein Spiel zu zahlen, was man persönlich aufgrund des Schwierigkeitsgrades nicht durchspielen kann. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt sinkt der Anspruch und je mehr Spieler kommen desto größer wird der Anteil von solchen "Easy Gamern". Die Fan´s und "Hard Core Gamer" bilden Prozentual immer den kleinen Teil und in Folge dessen wird Blizzard aufgrund finanzieller Aspekte immer zu Gunsten der Mehrheit entscheiden.

Weiterhin hat World of Warcraft bisher jegliche als hochgepriesene "Konkurenz" erscheinende Spiele schnell wieder aus dem Boot geworfen. Die meißten davon sind mitlerweile Free 2 Play Optionen um die Spieler und das Geld was man damit verdient zumindest etwas wieder anzuheben. SWotOR ist wieder einer dieser Versuche. Diesem Spiel wird es nie möglich werden aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung WoW vom Ruder zu drängen. Abgesehen davon muss Blizzard sich auch nichtmehr in die Seile hänge. Soll nicht heißen, dass World of Warcraft mitlerweile einer "Drecksarbeit" unterliegt - wäre aber gleichwertige Konkurrenz auf dem Markt und zwar so, dass sich beide Spiele die Hand geben könnten - wette ich, würde deutlich mehr passieren um die Kunden am Band zu halten.


Dragon Age haben ich den ersten und zweiten Teil durch. War ein schönes Spiel. Der erste Teil allerdings mit deutlich besser Char Entfalltung und meiner Meinung nach mit besserer Story. Diablo III habe ich vorbestellt. Aktuelle Alternative ist LoL mit einigen Raidkollegen und ich freue mich SWotOR zu testen. World of Warcraft ist einfach aktuell zumindest auf meinem Server - spielerisch echt anspruchslos. Abgesehen von Ragnaros HC - welchen ich persönlich noch nicht oft genug gesehen habe! Ich warte auf den Patch 4.3 ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Fedaykin (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar schon lange, aber offenbar noch nicht lange genug, denn irgendwie sind die FL-HC Raids in den anderen Addons bisher an mir vorbeigangen.



Du weißt, genau wie ich, worauf unser belesener Forenfreund eigentlich hinaus wollte. Leider übersieht er dabei, dass in jedem MMO sich alles wiederholt. Es wird immer Instanzen, Raids und ähnliches geben. Lediglich das Setting ändert sich, sonst nichts.

Und genau das wird diejenigen erwarten, welche frohen Mutes und voller Überzeugung zu SWTOR wechseln werden. Ein Spiel mit Instanzen, Raids, PvP und netten Quests. Es war, ist und wird immer das gleiche sein. Nur, dass man dieses Mal anstatt auf Drachen, auf Roboter schießt. Auch SWTOR ist ein so genanntes Theme Park MMO mit exakt den gleichen Ansätzen wie WoW. Einzig die Vollvertonung unterscheidet SWTOR von WoW.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Weiterhin hat World of Warcraft bisher jegliche als hochgepriesene "Konkurenz" erscheinende Spiele schnell wieder aus dem Boot geworfen.


World of Warcraft selbst? Mag sein. Nicht aber doch eher dessen Spieler, die ungeachtet der Beschwerden einzelner zufrieden waren und sind mit dem was sie spiel(t)en und gar keinen Grund hatten, zur teils noch unfertigen/ unausgereiften Konkurrenz zu wechseln?

Allgemein gesagt habe ich den Eindruck, dass einige geradezu begierig den Moment herbeisehnen in denen WoW nicht mehr der "Platzhirsch" ist. Es drängen sich Bilder auf von Menschenmassen, die sich freudig in den Armen liegen. Von weinenden Frauen und wissend nickenden Männern. Warum? Warum so eine Antipathie gegen ein Spiel, was man doch selbst spielt? Warum geht die Fähigkeit loszulassen ausgerechnet bei WoW verloren? Wenn mich ein Spiel anödet spiele ich es nicht mehr und letztendlich wird es deinstalliert; das betrifft selbst solche Perlen wie das göttliche Fallout 3 oder Oblivion. Irgendwann ist halt die Luft raus. In Foren steht nichts davon. In Blogs auch nicht. Ich habe es einfach deinstalliert und was anderes gespielt. Einfach so. Ohne Fass aufmachen. Ohne Mitteilungsdrang.

Bei WoW scheint das nicht zu funktionieren, da "gammelt man in Og rum" und in Foren, um frustriert die Reiz- und zugleich Alternativlosigkeit zu beklagen. Es gibt Dinge, die muss man nicht verstehen... und das obwohl diese nicht mal weiblich sind.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es so, dass World of Warcraft ein "Insider Game" war. Mitlerweile hat es den Status "Trash Game" wohl eher verdient. Je mehr Leute es getestet haben desto mehr "Es ist zu schwer" kam dabei rüber. In Folge dessen ist mit Anstieg der Spielerzahlen der Leistungsgrad reduziert. Die Ursache liegt wohl in der damaligen Frage zum Erscheinen von BC ob es "fair" wäre monatlich Gebühren für ein Spiel zu zahlen, was man persönlich aufgrund des Schwierigkeitsgrades nicht durchspielen kann. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt sinkt der Anspruch und je mehr Spieler kommen desto größer wird der Anteil von solchen "Easy Gamern". Die Fan´s und "Hard Core Gamer" bilden Prozentual immer den kleinen Teil und in Folge dessen wird Blizzard aufgrund finanzieller Aspekte immer zu Gunsten der Mehrheit entscheiden.



Schau dir an, wie "professionell" das Spiel heute geworden ist.

Früher hat den Schaden weitgehend mein Equipment übernommen.

Mittlerweile muss ich meinen Schaden als Destrohexer aus 16 Schadenquellen beziehen und dazu immer noch Schmuckstücke im Auge behalten, sodass ich die Buffs noch mitnehme, während andere Klassen gefühlte 2 Knöpfe benötigen, um gleichwertigen Schaden zu fahren.

Wenn man als Heiler kein Mana mehr hat, ist man entweder selbst ein Noob oder aber der Tank bzw. die DDs, die man heilt.

Und das ist nur die spielerische Leistung.

Gleichzeitig werden Bosse bewusst überfrachtet mit Fähigkeiten, die nach Möglichkeit sogar noch gleichzeitig oder kurz hintereinander kommen und die entgegengesetzte Taten verlangen. Schließlich hat jeder Spieler ein entsprechendes Addon, was ihn anschreit, was er zu tun hat.

Classic war auf seine Weise "schwierig". Es war recht langwierig und die Gruppenzusammenstellung war nicht nur schwerer, weil die Buffs getrennt waren, sondern auch weil die Leute entsprechendes Equipment benötigten. War dies nicht der Fall, konnte man den Gegner eben nicht besiegen.

Heute basiert aber alles auf Taktik, Wissen und eben Spielfähigkeit. Das richtige abschätzen, was passieren wird, während man teilweise sehr anspruchsvolle Prioritätenlisten abarbeiten muss, wo man selbst als recht guter Spieler in anderen Spielen Probleme bekommt, weil viel höhere Anforderungen an das Spielverständnis benötigt werden.

Schlussendlich läuft es darauf hinaus, das jeder einzelne Spieler wichtig ist und KEINER versagen (1 Sekunde nicht aufpassen genügt) darf.

Ich vertrete mittlerweile die Meinung, das Encounter durchaus schwierig sein können, wenn sie wenige Fähigkeiten besitzen, die aber umso wichtiger sind. Genauso darf das Spannendste an einem Bosskampf auch der Berserkertimer sein.

Denn zwar bleibt dann der Anspruch, jedoch sind Bosserklärungen wesentlich einfacher.

Fauldarm denke ich war einer der schönsten Bosse, die das ganze klarmachen können. Natürlich ohne Buff.
Auf der einen Seite war die Sporenverteilung teilweise doch recht spannend, da es vieles durcheinander wirbelt. Die Heiler hatten eigentlich damit immer genug zu tun.
Auf der anderen Seite der Berserker-Encounter, als solcher doch recht spannend. Fehlte der Schaden, konnte man diesen Boss nicht machen.
Die Spielfähigkeit der einzelnen Spieler hatte da doch nur geringen Einfluss drauf. Dort ging es dann wirklich um jedes Equipteil. Hatte man den Fauldarmkampf aber dann aber unter Kontrolle, wurde er mit der Zeit natürlich auch kein Gegner mehr, da man ja immer weiter Equipment sammelte.

ICC war dann später NUR so "einfach", weil wirklich jeder entsprechendes Equipment aus der 10/25er ID besaß. Für das Equipment war der Kampf aber nie ausgelegt. Der Kampf war darauf ausgelegt, dann geschafft zu werden, wenn man ihn bisher nicht getötet hatte. Und dafür war er gut gemacht.

Heute muss man "nur" seinen Charakter ordentlich beherrschen und den Boss einige Male mit anderen Charakteren gesehen haben und schon ist er keine Herausforderung mehr. 
Das andere Spieler aber nicht die gleiche Lernkurve bzw. Spielfähigkeit besitzen, darauf wird gar nicht mehr geachtet. Das Einzige, was der Raidlead dann macht: auf die Ersatzbank setzen und nicht mehr mitnehmen.


----------



## Windelwilli (15. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> >> viel Text<<



Wie wahr, wie wahr.

Mittlerweile ist Schaden und Heilung doch eigentlich nur noch dafür da, das der Boss auch irgendwann umkippt.
Eigentlich dreht sich doch alles nur noch aus hektischem Auseinander/Zusammenlaufen, hier rein, da rauslaufen, von links nach rechts und wieder zurück und das alles noch kombiniert.

Wäre auch für weniger Fähigkeiten, was nicht heißt das der Boss nicht schwer sein darf.
Wie Doofkatze oben schon schön beschrieben hat.


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Ich glaube Du hast nur teilweise recht. Früher war das Gear so, dass der unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Fähigkeiten bei gleichem Gear fast uninteressant war. Heute sind die Unterschiede deutlich spürbar, da die Talente deutlich auffälliger mit dem Gear skallieren. Aktuell bestes Beispiel sind die Tanks. Mit dem Erscheinen von Cata wurde die gesamte Mechhanik aller Tanks angeglichen. Bär und DK auf Mastery Absorb und Avoid. Pala und Krieger auf Blocken. Waren im Anfangscontent der Pala und der Krieger noch sehr Schadensanfällig durch ihr Mastery und standen dem Bären und Todesritter in DMG income hinten an ... so hat sich das Blatt nun gewendet. FL NHC haben sie gleichgezogen und mit komplettem Hero Gear ziehen Paladin und Krieger leicht davon - der jetzt kommende Content wird Druiden und Todesritter aus der Bahnwerfen und Paladine zusammen mit Kriegern ziehen eiskalt vorbei.


Nichts anderes wird und ist seit Classic passiert. Spieler lernen dazu und Entwickler. Theoretisch könnte bzw. sollte man WoW mit einem Schieberechner spielen können. Es sind 1 & 0 . Das einzige was bleibt ist der menschliche Faktor und der wird nun gefordert - hat jemand Skill oder nicht ... zumindest war es halbwegs seit Cata Beginn wieder so. Zur Zeit rutschen wir wieder in das Gurken Trash Game wie zum Ende von WotLK.


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es so, dass World of Warcraft ein "Insider Game" war. Mitlerweile hat es den Status "Trash Game" wohl eher verdient. Je mehr Leute es getestet haben desto mehr "Es ist zu schwer" kam dabei rüber.



"Es ist zu schwer" kann man zwar sagen und heulen, getan wird deswegen aber noch lange nichts. Dies passiert erst, wenn die Statistiken, die Blizzard diesbezüglich heranzieht, aussagen, dass zu viele Versuche etwas zu schaffen daneben gehen...und das auch erst nach einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt...

Allerdings gibt es auch die Aussage, dass Raidcontent, in dem monatelange, ja teilweise sogar jahrelange Arbeit diversester Designer, Programmierer und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, steckt, nie wieder nur 6% und weniger der Spieler die sich daran versuchen zu sehen bekomen werden, weil es für beide Seiten, a) die die daran arbeiten und b) die die es spielen, frustierend ist, für die Entwickler teilweise noch mehr, weil sie Liebe und Arbeit in etwas gesteckt haben, das für alle die wollen sein sollte und dann davon weniger als 6% es zu sehen bekommen...


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> "Es ist zu schwer" kann man zwar sagen und heulen, getan wird deswegen aber noch lange nichts. Dies passiert erst, wenn die Statistiken, die Blizzard diesbezüglich heranzieht, aussagen, dass zu viele Versuche etwas zu schaffen daneben gehen...und das auch erst nach einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt...
> 
> Allerdings gibt es auch die Aussage, dass Raidcontent, in dem monatelange, ja teilweise sogar jahrelange Arbeit diversester Designer, Programmierer und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, steckt, nie wieder nur 6% und weniger der Spieler die sich daran versuchen zu sehen bekomen werden, weil es für beide Seiten, a) die die daran arbeiten und b) die die es spielen, frustierend ist, für die Entwickler teilweise noch mehr, weil sie Liebe und Arbeit in etwas gesteckt haben, das für alle die wollen sein sollte und dann davon weniger als 6% es zu sehen bekommen...




Ja. da macht es Sinn, dass monate, teilweise jahrelange Arbeit binnen 2 Wochen und eigentlich binnen 4 Tagen komplett durchgespielt ist, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad dem von "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" beträgt.Völlig egal wieviel % es in der Zeit schaffen. Alleine das es klappt zeigt deutlich wo der Anspruch noch liegt.


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ja. da macht es Sinn, dass monate, teilweise jahrelange Arbeit binnen 2 Wochen und eigentlich binnen 4 Tagen komplett durchgespielt ist, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad dem von "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" beträgt.Völlig egal wieviel % es in der Zeit schaffen. Alleine das es klappt zeigt deutlich wo der Anspruch noch liegt.




Komplett durchgespielt von 30 Charakteren dieser Welt, die es genau darauf anlegen, auf dem PTR schon wochenlang trainieren und die Testzeit dort bereits intensivst nutzen (mit unzähligen Tries, Videomitschnitten, etc.) und dann noch über 500 Fehlversuche in Kauf nehmen (wie eben beim Ragi HC Firstkill) und in diesen 2 Wochen NICHTS anderes (und mit "nichts" meine ich "nichts", so ist bei Dream Paragon zB. sogar schon ein Aufnahmekriterium in die Gilde, dass man beruflich so flexibel ist, dass man zu Progresszeiten jederzeit und ohne Einschränkungen Urlaub machen kann...)machen, meinst du wohl


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ja. da macht es Sinn, dass monate, teilweise jahrelange Arbeit binnen 2 Wochen und eigentlich binnen 4 Tagen komplett durchgespielt ist, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad dem von "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" beträgt.Völlig egal wieviel % es in der Zeit schaffen. Alleine das es klappt zeigt deutlich wo der Anspruch noch liegt.



Finde es immer wieder geil, wie sich Leute an den Progressgilden orientieren, die widerum ihr Leben am Spiel orientieren (wochenlanges Testraiden auf PTR, zu Progresszeiten 24/7-spielen etc etc etc)


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ja. da macht es Sinn, dass monate, teilweise jahrelange Arbeit binnen 2 Wochen und eigentlich binnen 4 Tagen komplett durchgespielt ist, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad dem von "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" beträgt


Warst Du dabei? Nein? Dann ist das Spiel für Dich doch bedeutend schwerer. Alles in Butter.


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es so, dass World of Warcraft ein "Insider Game" war.


Wann soll es denn das gewesen sein? 
Wow hat das MMO Genre "casualisiert" (schönes Wort) und Millionen an Spielern zum Spiel gebracht die davor nichtmal wussten was ein MMO ist.


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wann soll es denn das gewesen sein?
> Wow hat das MMO Genre "casualisiert" (schönes Wort) und Millionen an Spielern zum Spiel gebracht die davor nichtmal wussten was ein MMO ist.



Manchmal hat auch Tikume recht


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wann soll es denn das gewesen sein?
> Wow hat das MMO Genre "casualisiert" (schönes Wort) und Millionen an Spielern zum Spiel gebracht die davor nichtmal wussten was ein MMO ist.




Manche wissen bis heute nicht, worum es geht. 




Dabei spielen sie es schon einige Jahre, liebe Hardcore-Progress-Raider :-)


----------



## Daram (15. November 2011)

Ich finde es nur erstaunlich, dass viele hier meinen, dass Blizzard wohl völlig bescheuert ist.
DER Branchenprimus hat doch längst für alle denkbaren Eventualitäten entsprechende Notfallpläne bereit und lässt sich nicht so schnell die Butter vom Brot nehmen.
Ich denke schon, dass da noch um jeden Spieler gekämpft wird. 

Und nur zur Erinnerung: WoW ist deshalb so erfolgreich, weil die Spieler und die Community es dazu gemacht haben. Ich denke jeder zahlt sein Monatsabo selbst und wird nicht von Blizzard gesponsort.

Und nicht zu vergessen: Jeder wird älter und entwickelt sich weiter (hoffe ich mal ;-)). Also ist es doch völlig normal, wenn einem nach Jahren der Freude WoW auch mal zum Hals raus hängt.

Bei SW:TOR muss ich übrigens die ganze Zeit an RIFT denken... An die unzähligen Menschnemassen weltweit, die fluchtartig die Lager in die neue, heile Welt gewechselt haben und jetzt im Garten Eden leben...

Lasst es doch einfach mal sein wie es ist.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du weißt, genau wie ich, worauf unser belesener Forenfreund eigentlich hinaus wollte. Leider übersieht er dabei, dass in jedem MMO sich alles wiederholt. Es wird immer Instanzen, Raids und ähnliches geben. Lediglich das Setting ändert sich, sonst nichts.
> 
> Und genau das wird diejenigen erwarten, welche frohen Mutes und voller Überzeugung zu SWTOR wechseln werden. Ein Spiel mit Instanzen, Raids, PvP und netten Quests. Es war, ist und wird immer das gleiche sein. Nur, dass man dieses Mal anstatt auf Drachen, auf Roboter schießt. Auch SWTOR ist ein so genanntes Theme Park MMO mit exakt den gleichen Ansätzen wie WoW. Einzig die Vollvertonung unterscheidet SWTOR von WoW.



Ja das Bioware das Rad komplett neu erfindet hab ich nie erwartet... Aber genau wegen dem neuem Setting und der Liebe zum Detail is es halt mal was sehr erfrischendes. Das Endgame mag im Endeffekt genauso ausfallen wie in anderen MMO´s, wie sollte es auch nicht, aber es wird mich sicherlich eine ganze Weile beschäftigen ohne mich zu langweilen... WoW hat das bei mir fast 6 Jahre geschafft ^^


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2011)

Daram schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen: Jeder wird älter und entwickelt sich weiter (hoffe ich mal ;-)). Also ist es doch völlig normal, wenn einem nach Jahren der Freude WoW auch mal zum Hals raus hängt.



Wenn man jeden Tag Pizza futtert wird man irgendwann auch was anderes haben wollen.

Aber man selbst ändert sich auch. Ich persönlich würde heute nicht mehr so hardcore spielen wollen wie zu Ultima Online Zeiten, auch wenn es damals geil war.


----------



## Akium (15. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig werden Bosse bewusst überfrachtet mit Fähigkeiten, die nach Möglichkeit sogar noch gleichzeitig oder kurz hintereinander kommen und die entgegengesetzte Taten verlangen. Schließlich hat jeder Spieler ein entsprechendes Addon, was ihn anschreit, was er zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Ich vertrete mittlerweile die Meinung, das Encounter durchaus schwierig sein können, wenn sie wenige Fähigkeiten besitzen, die aber umso wichtiger sind. Genauso darf das Spannendste an einem Bosskampf auch der Berserkertimer sein.



Richtig. Die bewusste Überfrachtung an Fähigkeiten mitsamt den zugehörigen jump n run Anforderungen nervt ungemein. Eine Fähigkeitenliste muss nicht länger sein, als die eines Bosses im ungenerften 5er hc-Content zu Beginn von Cata. Der war übrigens komplett sehr gelungen, leider warens in der Summe zuwenig Instanzen. 

Im bisher dagewesenen Content, fand ich ICC eindeutig die am besten balancierte Instanz. Ich rede hier von Zeiten OHNE Buff, oder zumindest mit sehr niedrigem Buff. 
Naxxramas 2 wäre auch nicht so verkehrt gewesen. Jedoch war hier der ausgeteilte Schaden der Mobs viel zu low, so dass man das Ding als "durchbomb-Instanz" in Erinnerung behält. 

Einige Bosse in Ulduar waren sehr gut gemacht. Sowas wie der Run durch den Gang bei Thorim war immer spannend, ganz ohne, dass er sonderlich kompliziert war. 

Es reicht vollkommen, wenn eine wesentliche Fähigkeit da ist, die von den Spielern Movement verlangt, meinetwegen eine Fähigkeit die unterbrochen werden soll oder auch nen Tankwechsel... je nachdem , und eine Fähigkeit zum dispellen.. Dazu noch bissle Targetswich, und alles is in Butter. 


Desweiteren fördert die heutige Fähigkeiteninflation ungemein die Setuplastigkeit, inbesonders im 10er. 

Solches Raiddesign sollte man nur im hc-Content den Leuten servieren. Die verfügen über das entsprechende know-how dies zu lösen, und haben auch die Muße sich hier wochenlang zu beschäftigen. Diese Leute haben natürlich auch ihr Recht auf Inhalt. 

Den Content erst bewusst zu verkomplizieren, um ihn dann 8 Wochen später mit dem Rasenmäher pauschal runterzunerfen auf Niveau "ungefährlich" halte ich für den falschen Weg.


----------



## Uratak (15. November 2011)

Die Spielerzahl zu Classic Zeiten würde ich als Fan-Gemeinde nehmen. Da sind die wenigsten losgezogen und haben gespielt weil der Kumpel das auch spielt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt dominierten Shooter und Strategiespiele das Netz bzw. steckte das ganze "Online Gaming" noch mehr oder minder in den Kinderschuhe. Jetzt ist es jedem zugänglich und eine Masse spielt - nicht weil sie unbedingt spielen wollen sondern weil es Zeitvertreib ist. World of Warcraft ist der Online Sport wie Fussball der reale "Volkssport" ist. Angefangen hat der auch klein mit ein paar "Freaks" die keiner wollte - bzw. weil es schlecht war!

Natürlich ist es der kleinste Teil an Leuten die das Spiel durch haben. Vergleicht man aber den Classic Progress und Schwierigkeitsgrad mit mit heute, so stellt man fest das eben TROTZ des Schwierigkeitsgrades auch OHNE HM Prozentual mehr Spieler das Spiel durch hatten. World of Warcraft hat eben nicht mit 10 Millionen Leuten angefangen. Die Hard Core Gamer bestehen aber meißt seit Classic - zumindest finden sich unter den Progamern viele Classic Spieler.

Was auf den PTR läuft ist davon ab eh sinnfrei. Dafür sollte Blizzard Leute einstellen und jede Gilde muss sich mit Release alle Taktiken und Bosse selber erarbeiten. Während die einen noch vor Raggi NHC spielen üben die nächsten schon den HC Content der kommt - wo ist da der Sinn? Interne Betas gegen Geld um Spieler vor neue Herarusforderungen stellt. Das ist als ob der 1er Kanditat in der Schule für den nächsten Mathetest schonmal üben darf bevor er statt findet ... GZ dazu!


----------



## Kuya (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dasselbe würde ich aber auch von den netten ego und kuya behaupten. Schon erschreckend, wie sich hier im WoW(!)-Forum mal wieder die Fanboys anderer Spiele breitmachen. Fanboys... hach, ein gutes Gefühl dass als WoW-Spieler mal zu anderen sagen zu dürfen.  Dort gibts keine 0815-Quests? Da hab ich aber anderes gehört. Natürlich findet ihr dort jetzt alles toll... wir sprechen uns aber in ein paar Monaten wieder, mal schauen ob da die rosarote Brille ein wenig verblasst ist wie bei all den anderen "WoW-Killern". Und ich sage das als einer, der seit Jahrzehnten glühender Zuschauer der ersten SW-Trilogie ist. Nur seit es genau ihr, die ihr neben SW:ToR derzeit nichts gelten lasst, die einem das Spiel schon vor Release madig machen... man kann es einfach nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> Generell sei aber gesagt: Oh, WoW geht mal wieder unter? Diese Feststellung ist ja noch nie dagewesen. Nicht zu BC. Nicht zu WotLK. Nicht zu Cata. Ihr erzählt hier komplett neue und originelle Geschichten. Ehrlich. Allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, dass der einzig lesenswerte Thread im allgemeinen Teil dieses Forums derzeit der RGG-Thread ist. Alles andere läuft bei euch Weltuntergangspropheten auf dasselbe hinaus: DAS ENDE IST NAAAAH!



Hmm. Du bist doch nicht erst seit Gestern im Forum, und dürftest doch eigentlich schonmal mitbekommen haben, dass ich und Ego schon sehr lange (und Gegenwärtig noch immer) WoW spielen, und ich mich auf 5 Mains beschränke (Warlock, Mage, Schurke, Hunter, Todesritter - in dieser Reihenfolge), wobei ich überwiegend PvP Spiele, aber mich auch Regelmäßig von meinen Kollegen zum Raiden und anderweitigem Breitschlagen lasse). Hab ja schon ettliches in den WoW Foren geschrieben.

Das ich vom Inhalt des neuen WoW-Addons enttäuscht bin, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, und macht mir die Entscheidung nur leichter, ob ich zum Release nur noch SWTOR zocke, oder nebenher weiterhin WoW. Auch wenn noch nicht allzuviele Details bekannt sind, hatte ich einfach etwas völlig anderes von Blizzard erhofft. Schließlich stand ja mal Addontechnisch die Variante mit der Fortsetzung von BC und der Brennenden Legion, anderen Planeten/Dimensionen und die Heldenklasse(n) Dämonenjäger/Schattenläufer zum Gespräch bei Blizzard. Speziell letzteres sollte meinen Hunter dann auch langfristig ersetzen. Und nachdem alle "Back 2 Classic" schreier mit Cata ihren Willen bekommen haben, und jetzt da moggen naht, doch selbige alle losrennen um sich T6 zu farmen, (obwohl diese Fraktion immer über den BC Style gejammert hat), dachte ich, nun wären die Back 2 BC schreier an der Reihe (so wie ich), und ich renne dann Bald wieder über fremdartige Planeten in einer neuauflage vom S2 oder S3.

Was dann jedoch das kommende Addon MoP angeht, - Trotz der Tatsache das ich viel mit dem asiatischen Kung Fu Setting und allem was dazu gehört, also in diese Richtung geht, sehr im Einklang bin, stört mich die extreme Verniedlichung und der Kung Fu "Panda" Charme. Ich hätte mir Hordetechnisch eher eine Form von agiler Raubkatze mit Kung Fu-Tick gewünscht, (siehe Pic) der nicht mit dem Drunken Master heilt und ein Panda mit Gewichtsproblemen ist, sondern eher die Agile Ninja-Raubkatze mit Klauen und Saltos, wenn es schon in diese Richtung gehen soll. 
Sicherlich war WoW schon immer recht Bunt und Kitschig, aber eben nicht so... "Disneylike", wie dieses Addon. 

Aber meine Meinung über das WoW-Addon spielt im Bezug auf SWTOR eigentlich keine Rolle.
Mich hindert nichts daran mit den interessant-klingenden Destro-Änderungen die in 5.0 so kommen könnten, mich für 12.99&#8364; wieder ins BG zu schwingen, wenn ichs mit SWTOR üertrieben habe, ob es mir dann Spaß macht betrunkene Fettleibige Pandarenkugeln i brand zu stecken, wird sich dann zeigen. 

(sowas in der Art, wenn schon Asia-Kung Fu-Setting würde mir zusagen/ _Abbild ist ein Swara-Werleopard aus Werewolf the Apocalypse_). (PS: Hilfe, ich bekomme es nicht kleiner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thestixxxx (15. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> So wie ich die Aussagen bezüglich des Projekts Titan bisher verstanden habe, ist weder geplant, das Ding bis 2013 fertig zu stellen noch soll es ein Konkurrenz- oder gar Nachfolgeprodukt für WoW sein und eigentlich eine gänzlich andere Kundenschicht ansprechen. Auch bringt WoW zuviel Kohle rein um es bereits 2013 "abzudrehen" oder "totlaufen" zu lassen. Und zusätzlich...die "Releaseliste"(die bis 2014 reicht), die sofern sie tatsächlich echt ist, ziemlich genau ist (zumeist etwa ein bis zwei Quartale verschoben), sieht ein WoW Addon (WoW X5) im Q4 2014 vor, zeitgleich mit dem Release von "Project Titan"



Blizz hat auch bis einen Tag vor der Blizzconn erzählt das MoP nicht das nächste Addon wird. Alle bisherigen Aussagen von Blizz zu Titan sind komplett irrelevant außer die das es das Projekt wohl wirklich gibt.


----------



## xxhajoxx (15. November 2011)

SW TOR wird WoW im Leben nicht das Wasser reichen können. Da können noch soviele MMOS kommen es wird nie wieder eins so erfolgreich sein wie WoW weil es einfach zur perfekten Zeit gekommen ist.
Ich denke auch das viele erstmal zu Star Wars abwandern werden aber viele werden damit ein Problem haben das sie dort bei Null anfangen müssen. Bei WoW hat man soviel erreicht im Spiel und deswegen denke ich das sehr viele zurückkehren werden die jetzt sagen wenn Star Wars kommt bin ich für immer weg. Klar werden die Server am Anfang voll sein. Aber wenn der Gratis Monat ausläuft werden auch viele wieder abspringen. 
Ich persönlich warte auf GW2 was ich auch bei Release definitiv priorisieren werde allerdings werde ich nicht sagen das ich dann für immer von WoW weg bin weil ich nicht weiß wie sich Guild Wars im Endgame entwickelt. Genauso wird es bei Star Wars sein. Keiner weiß wie sich das Endgame entwickeln wird. Was ist wenn die Story erzählt ist? Dann geht auch wieder das Farmen los. SW TOR und auch GW2 werden keine Meilensteine setzen. Die Frage ist auch wie schnell wird bei Star Wars Content geliefert werden? Am Anfang wird viel neues kommen aber wenn sich das mal eingependelt hat wird sich das auch stark reduzieren auf 2-3 Große Patches pro Jahr und genau in den Zeiten wo jetzt WoW mit 4.2 ist, also an dem Punkt wo man "durch" ist mit dem Content wird sich zeigen wieviele Leute bei Star Wars an der Stange bleiben.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein Star Wars Fan werde mir allerdings versuchen am Wochenende beim Beta Event ein recht objektives Bild machen ob mir das Spiel gefällt. Rift zum Beispiel hat auch nicht das gehalten was versprochen wurde gut das ich mir das nich geholt habe ich fands extrem Langweilig^^.


----------



## Makamos (15. November 2011)

mir doch egal wie viele leute das spiel spielen o.O ich hab meinen spaß dran und fertig spiel seit ende classic und hab immernoch bock keine anung was ihr habt btw die Asiaten hören auf zu zocken weil die ganzen china farmer halt bei weitem net mehr so viel zu tun haben aber da denkt ja keiner dran ......


----------



## J0DA (15. November 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> SW TOR wird WoW im Leben nicht das Wasser reichen können. Da können noch soviele MMOS kommen es wird nie wieder eins so erfolgreich sein wie WoW weil es einfach zur perfekten Zeit gekommen ist.
> Ich denke auch das viele erstmal zu Star Wars abwandern werden aber viele werden damit ein Problem haben das sie dort bei Null anfangen müssen. Bei WoW hat man soviel erreicht im Spiel



gebe dir recht das wow zum richtigen zeitpunkt gestartet ist, aber das erreichte ist bei weitem nicht mehr so viel wert wie früher.
sw tor kann meiner meinung aber der erste richtige konkurrent werden und es währe doch super sowol für wow als auch für sw tor gamer


----------



## Seryma (15. November 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Nur weil WoW immer noch mehr Spieler hat als andere Spiele im MMORPG Bereich macht es das nicht besser als andere und ist auch kein Grund dieses zu spielen.



Doch, genau das macht World of Warcraft besser als sämtliche anderen MMO's!!
Mehr Spieler = Mehr Geld = Guter Support/Viele Angestellte = Mehr Spieler = Mehr Geld usw...

World of Warcraft entwickelt sich stetig weiter, kein anderes MMO hat soviele Leute hinter sich ...


----------



## zarix (15. November 2011)

J0DA schrieb:


> gebe dir recht das wow zum richtigen zeitpunkt gestartet ist, aber das erreichte ist bei weitem nicht mehr so viel wert wie früher.
> sw tor kann meiner meinung aber der erste richtige konkurrent werden und es währe doch super sowol für wow als auch für sw tor gamer




Früher oder später ist Swtor nichts anderes als wie Wow oder Swtor ist früher oder später nichts als wie Rift oder früher oder Später ist Swtor nichts anderes als wie War oder früher oder später ist Swtor nichts anderes als wie Aion oder frü.........

Das Entdecken ist bei jedem MMO, das was am Anfang den Spielspaß ausmacht.

Kein MMO wird es je schaffen, das zu schaffen was Wow je geschafft hat und zwar eine Spielgenre näher an den Mann zubringen. 

Ist doch klar warum die Spielerzahl sinkt, nach 7 Jahren des Wow da seins, haben einige Spieler Jahre mit dem Spiel Wow zu tun gehabt und die Motivation sowie der Spielspaß sind ausgelutscht.

Neue MMOs kommen.
Neue Spiele aus den verschiedensten Spielegenres kommen.
Patch 4.3 kommt, vlt Pendelt die Spieleranzahl sich wieder ein.

Letztendlich spielt man das , worauf man am meisten Lust hat.


----------



## Cantharion (15. November 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es so, dass World of Warcraft ein "Insider Game" war. Mitlerweile hat es den Status "Trash Game" wohl eher verdient.



Ersetz "Insider Game" durch Nerdgame und "Trash Game" durch Massenkompatibles Spiel und es stimmt.





Daram schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur erstaunlich, dass viele hier meinen, dass Blizzard wohl völlig bescheuert ist.
> DER Branchenprimus hat doch längst für alle denkbaren Eventualitäten entsprechende Notfallpläne bereit und lässt sich nicht so schnell die Butter vom Brot nehmen.
> Ich denke schon, dass da noch um jeden Spieler gekämpft wird.
> 
> Bei SW:TOR muss ich übrigens die ganze Zeit an RIFT denken... An die unzähligen Menschnemassen weltweit, die fluchtartig die Lager in die neue, heile Welt gewechselt haben und jetzt im Garten Eden leben...



1. Jop und zwar mit dem moggen (war lange Wunsch der Spieler), dem Jahresabo (wer's braucht; damit binden sie aber bestimmt viele die denken "ein mount+D3 umsonst da muss ich doch zuschlagen")
Sowie der Tatsache dass sie den Patch+Addon relativ früh rausbringen (wobei hier noch zu erwarten ist wie sich die kurzen Zwischenzeiten auf die Qualität auswirkt.

Fakt ist: Werbung und spezielle Aktionen können sie anbieten, aber irgendwann reicht das einfach nichtmehr.

2. Rift hatte keine so starke Lizenz und hat sich darauf verlassen dass es eine bessere Grafik und ein (zumindest im lowlvl mehr kann ich nicht beurteilen) höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad ausreicht um die Spieler lange zu halten.
Selbst wenn Rift nicht so erfolgreich ist, die Community ist erfahrungsgemäß freundlicher als in WoW.




zarix schrieb:


> Früher oder später ist Swtor nichts anderes als wie Wow oder Swtor ist früher oder später nichts als wie Rift oder früher oder Später ist Swtor nichts anderes als wie War oder früher oder später ist Swtor nichts anderes als wie Aion oder frü.........


Nur weil es viele Spiele nicht geschafft haben bleibt WoW nicht für immer an der Spitze.


----------



## zarix (15. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Nur weil es viele Spiele nicht geschafft haben bleibt WoW nicht für immer an der Spitze.




Habe ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. November 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Doch, genau das macht World of Warcraft besser als sämtliche anderen MMO's!!
> Mehr Spieler = Mehr Geld = Guter Support/Viele Angestellte = Mehr Spieler = Mehr Geld usw...
> 
> World of Warcraft entwickelt sich stetig weiter, kein anderes MMO hat soviele Leute hinter sich ...



Unter der Annahme, dass das Geld tatsächlich zurück ins Spiel fließen würde.

Diese Annahme ist leider falsch.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (16. November 2011)

Makamos schrieb:


> mir doch egal wie viele leute das spiel spielen o.O ich hab meinen spaß dran und fertig spiel seit ende classic und hab immernoch bock keine anung was ihr habt btw die Asiaten hören auf zu zocken weil die ganzen china farmer halt bei weitem net mehr so viel zu tun haben aber da denkt ja keiner dran ......



Die Goldfarmer spielen auf EU / NA Servern denn da verkaufen sie ihr Gold und nicht in China.


----------



## Shadria (16. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Unter der Annahme, dass das Geld tatsächlich zurück ins Spiel fließen würde.
> 
> Diese Annahme ist leider falsch.



...aha.... die ganzen Patches, Addons entwickeln sich also von selbst? Lohnkosten u. Hardwarekosten fallen also auch nicht an.... interessant.

Hier mal paar Zahlen zu WoW (leider schon etwas älter, Sept. 09), aber trotzdem wohl beeindruckend:


> Das World of Warcraft Team besteht aus 30 Abteilungen.
> 32 Mitarbeiter arbeiten in der Programmierabteilung.
> Der World of Warcraft Code hat über 5,5 Millionen Zeilen.
> 51 Künstler kümmern sich um die Optik von World of Warcraft.
> ...


Quelle

Sicher, die Chefs bei Blizz (bzw. die Aktionäre) verdienen sich eine goldene Nase, mag sein..... aber die ganzen Lohnkosten, Hardware etc. ....glaub da kommen monatlich auch paar Euronen zusammen... 

Tja HMC-Pretender, deine Annahme das kein Geld ins Spiel zurückfließt ist wohl dann leider auch falsch.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> (sowas in der Art, wenn schon Asia-Kung Fu-Setting würde mir zusagen/ _Abbild ist ein Swara-Werleopard aus Werewolf the Apocalypse_). (PS: Hilfe, ich bekomme es nicht kleiner
> *Bild*


Jetzt weiß ich, woher Bethesda in Morrowind den Kahjit hergenommen hat.
Irgendwie sehen sich die Gestalten sehr sehr ähnlich. 

edit @ Thread

Schon seit Jahren versuchen Menschen hier, uns klarzumachen, das WoW schon sehr bald aussterben wird.
Irgendwie hat das schon Zeichen dieser Endzeit-Sekten-Dingens, die denken, die Welt gehe unter (was aber nicht geschah). 
Bei WoW waren es schon mal weniger Spieler - seit letztem Jahr wieder mehr. ^
Und daß es irgendwann!! weniger Spieler werden ist mehr als verständlich - bei einem 8 Jahre altem Spiel.
So viele Jahre sind schon eine gute lange Zeit für ein Spiel - und dann noch über 10 Mio Accounts ....

greetz & gn8


----------



## jeef (16. November 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Doch, genau das macht World of Warcraft besser als sämtliche anderen MMO's!!
> Mehr Spieler = Mehr Geld = Guter Support/Viele Angestellte = Mehr Spieler = Mehr Geld usw...
> 
> World of Warcraft entwickelt sich stetig weiter, kein anderes MMO hat soviele Leute hinter sich ...



Okay, du hast mich überzeugt ich spiele jetzt ein Spiel was mir keinen Spaß macht nur weils viele Spieler hat 
Dank deiner Gleichung weiß ich ja da jetzt das es anderes nicht geht.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. November 2011)

Um das vorab klarzustellen: Ich habe immer gern WoW gespielt und bin alles andere als jemand, der das baldige Ende von WoW kommen sieht. Aber ich betrachte das ganze realistisch und so weit wie möglich objektiv, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal.



Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sehr und verzweifelt sich einige doch an WoW festkrallen und -klammern und sich alles irgendwo versuchen, schön zu reden, als wär alles in bester Ordnung. Um diejenigen zu beruhigen: In absehbarer Zukunft wird euch niemand euer heiß geliebtes WoW wegnehmen, egal was kommt. Ihr braucht also keine Angst zu haben. 

Richtig ist, daß immer, wenn ein neues MMO auf den Markt kam, prophezeit wurde, daß es mit WoW dadurch bergab gehen wird. Richtig ist auch, daß jedes WoW Addon begleitet wurde, durch viel Skepsis, weil jedes eben seine ihm ganz eigenen Probleme mit sich brachte. Nun wurde MoP angekündigt, ein Addon von sehr zweifelhaftem Inhalt. Und in wenigen Wochen erscheint Starwars TOR, als neues MMO. Sicherlich könnte man meinen, es ist alles, wie es immer war. Aber das ist es eben nicht. Früher kam es vielleicht mal vor, daß die Spielerzahl von WoW stagnierte. Aber um 15% gefallen innerhalb weniger Monate ist sie nie. Es ist also einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen, daß WoW aktuell quasi eine Rezession durchmacht. Das Spiel verliert insgesamt etwas an Boden. Die Frage ist einfach nur, wie weit wird das gehen?
Die Ursachen dafür sind sicherlich vielfältiger, als man in einem Posting kurz zusammenfassen könnte. Aber einige Punkte sind offensichtlich. Seit WotLK-Release läuft einiges enorm ungünstig. Das ganze Spiel wurde immer mehr vereinfacht und das in jedem Bereich, damit jeder den vollen Spielinhalt erleben kann. Damit soll das Spiel für eine größere Breite von Spielern dauerhaft interessant werden. Dann kam Cataclysm und alles hätte gut werden können. Das Addon versprach sehr viel und es hatte ja auch wirklich sehr viel Potential. Zwischendurch war es auch wirklich interessant. Doch spätestens durch den überflüssigen Feuerlande Nerf wurde es zu nichts anderem, als WotLK2. Dazu kommt dann noch, daß die meisten das Spiel ja nun seit einigen Jahren spielen. Und in der Summe kommt dann heraus, daß es in WoW das Gleiche ist, wie immer, nur noch etwas einfacher. Viele haben während des Addons aufgehört zu spielen, viel mehr als jemals zuvor. Viele andere, sind nur noch zu den Raids online, weil das Spiel ansonsten nichts mehr hergibt, wofür man sich irgendwie groß motivieren kann. Und das waren alles Spieler, die früher begeistert fast jeden Tag stundenlang gespielt haben. Die Gründe dafür sind eben die Sättigung, die nach Jahren nunmal irgendwann unweigerlich eintritt, die fehlende Herausforderung und eben auch, daß man viel zu wenig tun muß, um erfolgreich sein zu können. Und wenn man wenig tun muß, dann tut man eben auch wenig und schon ist man weniger on. Die Spieler, die aufgehört haben mit WoW schlagen sich in den Benutzerzahlen nieder. Die anderen tun dies jedoch nicht. Es gibt sie ja noch, nur eben deutlich seltener. Sie zahlen ja auch noch, nur nehmen dafür weniger Leistungen in Anspruch. So gesehen sind das für den Anbieter sogar die besseren Kunden. Viele davon werden jedoch in naher Zukunft ebenfalls ganz aufhören, wenn sie eben feststellen sollten, daß auch mit Patch 4.3 oder Addon MoP der Spaß und die Motivation nicht wiederkehren. Sicherlich gibt es auch viele neue Spieler. Aber die geben sich eher die Klinke in die Hand. Nur ein Bruchteil der neuen Spieler bleibt wirklich dauerhaft dabei. Weil alles einfacher geworden ist, sind das wahrscheinlich mehr, als früher, aber den Abwärtstrend vermag das nicht zu stoppen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, die Community hat einen erheblichen Anteil daran. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele, die sich permanent daneben benehmen und aufführen, als wären sie der King, nur weil sie es geschafft haben, einen Char bei WoW zu erstellen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Nun wurde eben MoP angekündigt, wie gesagt ein zweifelhaftes Addon. Einige finden das ganz gut und die Pandaren sehr knuffig. Andere halten es schlichtweg für einen großen Fehler. Kein Addon hat vor seiner Veröffentlichung so sehr polarisiert, wie dieses, keines! Später gab es bisher immer Punkte, die viele nicht gut fanden, mal mehr, mal weniger. Aber MoP hat vom ersten Tag an einen sehr schweren Stand. Der, von mir schon vor gut einem Jahr vorhergesehene, Kampf Allianz gegen Horde kann sicherlich sehr gut werden. Er hat auf jeden Fall eine ganze Menge Potential. Aber Pandas und den asiatischen Touch halten viele eben für unpassend und zu kitschig. Egal, was jeder einzelne tatsächlich von MoP hält, es wird den Abwärtstrend von WoW nicht aufhalten. Es wird Spieler geben, die neu mit WoW anfangen, es wird Rückkehrer geben. Aber es werden auch viele aufhören. Und ich möchte wetten, die Benutzerzahlen werden, vielleicht mit kleinen Zwischenhochs, weiter fallen.
Und schließlich erscheint bald Starwars TOR, ein neuer Stern am MMO Himmel. Wie dieses Spiel sein wird und wie erfolgreich, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall das einzige MMO, was wirklich das Potential hat, ein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent für WoW zu werden. Und damit meine ich in der Tat Konkurrent, nicht WoW-Killer! Fragt euch mal ganz ehrlich: Habt ihr als Kind eher einen Jedi oder mal Darth Vader gespielt, oder wolltet so sein, oder habt ihr Illidan oder Arthas sein wollen? Die anderen WoW-Herausforderer waren alle einfach nur Spiele, die eben versucht haben, den Primus herauszufordern. Doch WoW hat sich über die Jahre von einem Spiel zu einem Universum entwickelt. Und im Vergleich ist da ein Spiel wie Aion oder Rift eben nur ein Spiel, was relativ kurz Spaß macht aber eben Grenzen hat, die WoW nicht hat. Hunderttausende lesen z.B. die WoW-Bücher, wenn sie grad nicht spielen wollen oder können. Soetwas gibt es bei den anderen Spielen eben nicht. Starwars ist da anders. Starwars ist selbst ein Universum. Und das Starwars Universum ist älter, größer, bekannter und faszinierender, als das von WoW. Alle, die schon immer mal ein Jedi, Sith oder Han Solo sein wollten, bekommen leuchtende Augen. Dementsprechend ist Starwars TOR das einzige denkbare MMO, was es wirklich ernsthaft mit WoW aufnehmen kann, weile s einfach viel viel mehr ist, als nur ein simples Spiel, eben ganz wie WoW. Was genau passieren wird, wird die Zukunft zeigen.

WoW wird aber auf jeden Fall noch lange weiterleben. Kein Starwars TOR und kein MoP wird das Ende von WoW einläuten. Dafür ist WoW einfach zu gut und hat zu viele Fans. Aber die Benutzerzahlen werden vorerst weiter sinken. Das ist ganz normal, so ist eben der Kreislauf der Wirtschaft. Das wird solange so gehen, bis sich die Benutzerzahlen irgendwo auf einem stabilen Niveau einpendeln. Wo das sein wird, ist sehr schwer abzuschätzen, da es einfach viel zu viele Faktoren gibt. Aber egal, ob das dann bei 9 Millionen sein wird, oder bei 7 oder bei 5, WoW wird weiter bestehen, da Blizzard auch mit "nur" 5 Millionen Spielern immernoch genug Geld mit WoW verdienen wird.


----------



## Cantharion (16. November 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Habe ich was anderes behauptet?



Du hast es nach dem Motto "viele haben es versucht, alle sind gescheitert" schon von vorne herein abgehakt.


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Früher kam es vielleicht mal vor, daß die Spielerzahl von WoW stagnierte. Aber um 15% gefallen innerhalb weniger Monate ist sie nie. Es ist also einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen, daß WoW aktuell quasi eine Rezession durchmacht. Das Spiel verliert insgesamt etwas an Boden. Die Frage ist einfach nur, wie weit wird das gehen?



Du hast durchaus Recht...die allerdings von mir zitierte Aussage kann man so nicht ganz treffen, denn bis zum aktuellen Addon, verfolgte Blizzard die Unternehmesphilosophie "Stillschweigen", lediglich neue Höchstzahlenzahlen bei abonnenten wurden bejubelt, über die Spielerzahlen, die dazwischen, also zwischen den einzelnen Hochs (also in den einzelnen Quartalsberichten), die alle 3/4 Jahre mal wieder an die Presse gejubelt wurden, lagen haben sie nie geredet. Erst seit Cata verfolgen sie eine etwas anderes Informationspolitik, zu beobachten in den "öffentlichen" Conference Calls. Zwar gab es diese Ergebnis-Telefonkonferenzen vierteljährlich auch bisher schon, allerdings waren die immer "intern", einzig unter Einbezug der Aktionärsvertreter, aber die Presse blieb ausgesperrt. Nun, da die Presse auch dabei ist, erfährt auch die Öffentlichkeit etwas vo den Spielerzahlen und zwar häufiger als die Jahre zuvor, als immer nur Höchststände von Blizzard verlautbart wuden. Wir wissen also nicht wirklich, ob es nicht in den all den jahren Einbrüche bei Spielerzahlen gegeben hat und wenn ja, wie hoch diese waren oder wenn nein, wie hoch die "Zuwächse" in den einzelnen Quartalen waren...


----------



## BillyChapel (16. November 2011)

Ich habs schon mal geschrieben... hier eben nochmal:
WoW wird es auch in 20 Jahren noch spielbar auf online-Servern geben. Wer die dann betreut ist eine andere Sache und wie viele Spieler dann auf jedem Server spielen eine noch andere.

Lasst die 10 Millionen auf 2 Millionen schrumpfen. Na und? Der Entwickler wird das Betreuerteam entsprechend reduzieren. Und wenn von 2 Mio dann nur noch 100.000 nach 15 Jahren übrig sind gibts eben nur noch ein paar Server. Neuer Content kommt keiner mehr dazu, aber es bleibt eine riesige Welt, die durchaus mit der Oldie-Grafik ihren Reiz hat. Da 100.000 Spieler immer noch Gewinn abwerfen, wird Blizzard logischerweise die paar Stellen besetzen, die nötig sind, um das Game lauffähig zu halten.

Vielleicht geht das Game irgendwann auch mal servermäßig betrachtet in Fan Hände und wird von Blizzard toleriert (wie etwa Sony mit Fantasy Star Online). Wer weiß. Ich glaube, wer in 20 JAhren noch WoW online spielen will, der wird das auch können.

Für mich betrachtet fängt das Spiel jedoch langsam an schlapp zu machen. Es sind halt immer wieder die gleichen Dinge zu tun. Mal MoP abwarten.
Trotzdem ist für mich WoW das Online-Rollenspiel, welches Kulturgeschichte geschrieben hat. Das wird's so schnell nicht wieder geben. Das ist wie mit dem Rock&Roll. Was sich da in den 1950ern weltweit etabliert hat, wurde musikalisch betrachtet nie wieder erreicht. Nicht durch Punk, Techno, RAP oder sonstigen Zeugs. Der Schnitt in die Gesellschaft war damals am tiefsten. SO ist das auch mit WoW... 

Gruß Billy


----------



## Firun (16. November 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Hach ja alle Jahre wieder
> 
> WoW Classic: Warcraft is dead!
> WoW BC: Warcraft is dead!
> ...



Danke dafür , das beschreibt es ganz gut 

Blizzard ist das doch ziemlich egal, so viele Leute haben ein Jahres Abo abgeschlossen und wenn sie SW TOR spielen zahlen sie ihr Geld immer noch an Blizzard weiter .

Ein Spiel das so alt ist, sage und schreibe über 10.mio Spieler hat darf sich irgendwann mal selbst das Licht ausschalten, das wird aber noch eine weile dauern.


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. November 2011)

Zeig mir irgendein game, welches auch nur 25% der Spieler von WoW hat und ich zeige Dir einen Gewinner. Hat es überhaupt jemals ein Spiel über 3 Mill. bezahlte Accounts geschafft? Und falls ja, wieviele Monate? 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen, dass WoW ca. bezahlte 800.000 Acc´s braucht um Service, Serverpflege etc auf gutem Niveau endlos fortführen zu können. Notfalls werden kleinere Server zusammengelegt. Alles über der genannten Zahl, füllt die Kriegskasse.

Und vor SWTOR wird WoW sicher nicht zittern, da die Auswirkungen des Erscheinens des ersteren Spiels auf WoW konzernintern sicher 100 Mal durchgespielt wurde. Die schmeissen nicht ein Spiel auf den Markt, um sich den Marktfürer zu zerschiessen.


----------



## Eyora (16. November 2011)

Ich muss gestehen das es mir ziemlich gleichgültig ist wieviele Leute WoW verlassen. 10,4 Millionen Personen spielen dasselbe Spiel, das muss man sich erstmal vorstellen. (10.400.000.000 Menschen)
Selbst wenn in den nächsten Monaten 90% aufhören würden, wären es immer noch über eine Million Leute. Das Spiel würde sich immer noch finanzieren und es gäbe immer noch volle Server, nicht so viele, aber volle auf jeden Fall.
Momentan habe ich von diesen 10,4 Millionen regelmäßig mit 30-40 Personen zu tun, und durch Random ini's Treffe ich jede Woche ca. 100 (kann sein das welche doppelt vorkommen).
In welcher Form sollte man sich da bitte Gedanken machen ob die Absoluten Zahlen um 15% gesunken sind?

Was mich nur stört ist es einfach das man in einem Forum sich über ein gemeinsames Spiel austauschen möchte, dominant allerdings Themen wie: 
"WoW ist Tod, weil : Addon kommt, Patch kommt, neues MMORPG erscheint auf dem Markt, ich keinen Spaß mehr an diesem Spiel finde." Mir fehlt bei den Begründungen nur noch die Wolke am Himmel die wie eine verschrumpelte Kartoffel aussieht, weshalb WoW untergeht.
Dicht gefolgt werden diese Themen von:
"Ich höre auf WoW zu spielen weil: Addon kommt, Patch kommt, neues MMORPG erscheint auf dem Markt, ich keinen Spaß mehr an diesem Spiel finde." Diese Enden meist mit der Prognose das WoW in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin einem unerklärlichen Tod erleidet.
Auf Platz drei meiner Liste Rangieren dann die:
"Was findet ihr schlecht an WoW oder Warum ist ein anderes Spiel besser"-Themen.

Ich finde es wird einfach zu viel am Spiel vorbeigeredet, ich habe zwischendurch auch Pausen gemacht andere Spiele gespielt u.s.w., aber trotzdem gehe ich nicht in Foren dieses Spieles und eröffne Themen wie "Mario-Kart ist Tod weil:....." ich höre einfach auf und spiele etwas anderes.
Entweder vermissen einen die Leute, dann ist es schade oder sie vermissen einen nicht (trifft in 99% der Fälle zu) und dann kann man auch beruhigt anderer Wege gehen.


----------



## win3ermute (16. November 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Zeig mir irgendein game, welches auch nur 25% der Spieler von WoW hat und ich zeige Dir einen Gewinner. Hat es überhaupt jemals ein Spiel über 3 Mill. bezahlte Accounts geschafft? Und falls ja, wieviele Monate?



Laut mmodata hat Aion 2009 die 3-Millionen-Marke überschritten, knappste kurzzeitig an 4 Mio. und liegt derzeit wieder knapp unter 3. 



> Und vor SWTOR wird WoW sicher nicht zittern, da die Auswirkungen des Erscheinens des ersteren Spiels auf WoW konzernintern sicher 100 Mal durchgespielt wurde. Die schmeissen nicht ein Spiel auf den Markt, um sich den Marktfürer zu zerschiessen.



Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht. SWTOR kommt von EA, nicht von Activision Blizzard.


----------



## myxemio (16. November 2011)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wie aus diesem Artikel zu entnehmen ist, hat WoW derzeit "nur" noch bei 10.3 Millionen Spielern. Angesichts des bald erscheinenden SWOTOR dürfte WoW zumindest kurzfristig weiter Federn lassen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr? Hat WoW mit ehemals 12 Millionen Spielerzahlen die goldenen Zeiten hinter sich oder wird WoW im nächsten Jahr wieder Boden gut machen können?





> *Wichtigste Cash Cow wird immer dünner*
> 
> *Quartalszahlen vorgelegt*
> 
> ...









Kann es kaum glauben, das sich manche echt mit langweiligen Zahlen beschäftigen, die eigendlich nur für die Firma Blizzard wichtig sind.




Was bringt es euch, über diese Zahlen zu diskutieren? Bekommen tut Ihr von dem Kuchen eh nix. (Währe auch zu schön um wahr zu sein!)

Was juckt mich, ob hier einige Spieler abhauen? vielleicht hören dann endlichmal die Spammereien und Flamereien im HandelsCannel auf... *träum*




Und was das SWTOR betrifft - meiner Meinung nach wird das genau der gleiche Flop wie:


Age of Conan
Rift
Aion
usw.
usw.
usw.
WoW ist und bleibt Marktführer und anscheinend machen die von Blizzard ja was richtig, das das auch so bleibt 

MoP ist zwar mittlerweile in aller munde und wird auch mit geteilten Augen gesehen, aber dennoch finde ich, das MoP eines der geilsten Erweiterungen wird. Ich steh voll auf diesen Asiatischen Flair und deswegen freu ich mich schon voll drauf.




Was ihr etz mit den Zahlen macht, oder mit MoP oder SWTOR oder was auch immer - mir Wurscht !! 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MFG - Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2011)

myxemio schrieb:


> MoP ist zwar mittlerweile in aller munde und wird auch mit geteilten Augen gesehen, aber dennoch finde ich, das MoP eines der geilsten Erweiterungen wird. Ich steh voll auf diesen Asiatischen Flair und deswegen freu ich mich schon voll drauf.



Mein Katana ist bereits geschliffen und geputzt...


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *1.) *Laut mmodata hat Aion 2009 die 3-Millionen-Marke überschritten, knappste kurzzeitig an 4 Mio. und liegt derzeit wieder knapp unter 3.
> 
> 
> *2.)* Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht. SWTOR kommt von EA, nicht von Activision Blizzard.





1.) Wusste ich, und denke, es wird daher auch finanziell erfolgreich sein. Ist aber auch das einzige Spiel meines Wissens, was die 3 Mill. Acc`s geknackt hat. Und liegt damit auch nur bei 25 % der Duftmarke die Blizz mit WoW vorgelegt hat.

2.) Dachte die beiden Firmen gehören zu einem Mutterkonzern. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei dem "wer kauft wen" auch die Übersicht verloren habe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> 2.) Dachte die beiden Firmen gehören zu einem Mutterkonzern. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei dem "wer kauft wen" auch die Übersicht verloren habe.



EA und Activision Blizzard sind die 2 großen Spieler auf dem Markt und "verfeindet".



> Activision Blizzard entstand am 10. Juli 2008 durch die Fusion des US-Konzerns Activision und Vivendi Games, einer 100%igen Tochter des Medienunternehmens Vivendi. Dabei wurde die Spielesparte von Vivendi in Activision eingegliedert, wofür Vivendi mit 52 Prozent der Anteile die Aktienmehrheit an Activision Blizzard erhielt. Vivendi hat sich über Optionen die Möglichkeit der Aufstockung der Anteile auf 68 Prozent gesichert


----------



## Lewita (16. November 2011)

Ich höhr hier immer SWTOR warum eigendlich?

Meines Wissens nach spiele ich WoW und nicht SWTOR, was zwar auch ein mmog werden wird aber auch ein ganz anderes Publikum ansprechen wird.
Was vielen hier nicht bewusst ist man Spielt ein Mmog weil man auf die Story abfährt oder auf das Flair und ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das von 10 Millonen WoW Spielern 8 Millionen Scifi fans sind? Ja Scifi und genau darauf ziehlt SWTOR ab undzwar genau dadrauf.
Viele Spielen halt lieber ein Fantasy rpg und ich würde auch behaupten das der Sprung von Fantasy zu Scifi ein sehr großer Unterschied ist.

Ihr lobt SWTOR alle so hoch und habt es warscheinlich, wenn überhaupt, nur in der Beta angetestet und auch da muss ich sagen Beta iss halt Beta und noch nich SWTOR! Eingefleischte Star Wars fans wie Zam werden es spielen weil sie eben genau sowas lieben. Andere werden WoW spielen weil sie genau diesen Stil lieben.

Aber es giebt ja noch eine andere Art von Gamern die Erfolgsgeilen und Lootgamer und die werden sich zum Glück dann auf SWTOR stürzen so wie es bei Rift auch schon war. Seit Rift ist die WoWcomm wieder angenehmer geworden und nach SWTOR wird sich wohl wieder eine Besserung einstellen.
Lieber 3 Millionen weniger WoW spieler und dafür eine vernünftige Community als (übertrieben) 20 mio und nur geflame und geheule.
Klar wird die WoW Spielerschaft irgendwann schrumpfen aber das ist bei jedem Spiel so. Manchmal sogar zum Positiven.
Und Blizz hat wie jede andere Firma auch noch einen Notfallplan und wenn dieser auch nur darin bestehen würde sein nächstes größeres MMog in der Entwicklung vorranzutreiben.

Also lasst bitte immer den vergleich von SWTOR und WoW das sind zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe....

Mfg Lewita


----------



## Bezzlebub (16. November 2011)

Lewita schrieb:


> Ich höhr hier immer SWTOR warum eigendlich?
> 
> Meines Wissens nach spiele ich WoW und nicht SWTOR, was zwar auch ein mmog werden wird aber auch ein ganz anderes Publikum ansprechen wird.
> Was vielen hier nicht bewusst ist man Spielt ein Mmog weil man auf die Story abfährt oder auf das Flair und ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das von 10 Millonen WoW Spielern 8 Millionen Scifi fans sind? Ja Scifi und genau darauf ziehlt SWTOR ab undzwar genau dadrauf.
> ...




hmm sorry aber in WoW ist garnichts mehr story ? wo ? die thrall q mit patch 4.2 `? die quest gebiete ? nein da ist garnichts in WoW geht es nurnoch um den profit von activison-blizzard was die spieler wollen ist egal! es gibt genug andere mmo's die free to play sind und das gleiche bieten WoW ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war und das finde ich sehr schade =(


----------



## win3ermute (16. November 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> 1.) Wusste ich, und denke, es wird daher auch finanziell erfolgreich sein.



Warum fragst Du dann?



Lewita schrieb:


> Was vielen hier nicht bewusst ist man Spielt ein Mmog weil man auf die Story abfährt oder auf das Flair und ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das von 10 Millonen WoW Spielern 8 Millionen Scifi fans sind? Ja Scifi und genau darauf ziehlt SWTOR ab undzwar genau dadrauf.



"Star Wars" ist im Prinzip eher Fantasy als SF. Was nichts daran ändert, daß man durchaus sowohl SF- als auch Fantasy-Settings mögen kann. Meines Wissens nach schließt sich das nicht aus. Ich habe übrigens die MMO-Schnauze in Sachen Fantasy gestrichen voll: Nach WoW, Aion, AoC, Rift, Warhammer etc. pp. wird's mal Zeit für neue Szenarien. Im Gegensatz zu Fantasy hat man in Sachen SF-Settings nicht gerade die übermäßige Auswahl.

Von "Story-Abfahren" kann IMHO bei einem Großteil der Spieler keine Rede sein: Die interessiert die Lore nicht die Bohne. 



> Viele Spielen halt lieber ein Fantasy rpg und ich würde auch behaupten das der Sprung von Fantasy zu Scifi ein sehr großer Unterschied ist.



Inwiefern? Meist sind die "Fans" deckungsgleich. 



> Aber es giebt ja noch eine andere Art von Gamern die Erfolgsgeilen und Lootgamer und die werden sich zum Glück dann auf SWTOR stürzen so wie es bei Rift auch schon war. Seit Rift ist die WoWcomm wieder angenehmer geworden und nach SWTOR wird sich wohl wieder eine Besserung einstellen.



Diesem "Argument" fehlt jede Grundlage. Es gibt kaum ein anderes MMO, das "loot- und erfolgsgeile" Spieler besser bedient als WoW. Was soll in dieser Hinsicht verwöhnte Spieler zu einem Wechsel bewegen? Es ist eher wahrscheinlicher, daß diese Leute demnächst bei "D3" zu finden sind.
Ich sehe auch nicht, daß sich seit "Rift" auch nur eine Nuance im Verhalten der WoW-Com geändert hat, zumal eher wenig Leute dorthin gewechselt sind.



> Also lasst bitte immer den vergleich von SWTOR und WoW das sind zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe....



Nope - es sind beides MMORPGs, die auf dasselbe Publikum ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. November 2011)

Leute, mein Popcorn ist gleich alle. Hat noch jemand was?


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2011)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> hmm sorry aber in WoW ist garnichts mehr story ? wo ? die thrall q mit patch 4.2 `? die quest gebiete ? nein da ist garnichts in WoW geht es nurnoch um den profit von activison-blizzard was die spieler wollen ist egal! es gibt genug andere mmo's die free to play sind und das gleiche bieten WoW ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war und das finde ich sehr schade =(



Stimmt, da ist gar nichts mehr Story...oO...es ziehen sich ja auch gar keine Geschichten durch sämtliche Gebiete, Instanzen, Raids, Schlachtfelder, Questreihen oder ähnliches...auch gibt es keine 16 Romane zum Spiel, (alle 3 davon sind im letzten Jahr erschienen), 'zig Comics oder ähnliches

"in WoW geht es nurnoch um den profit von activison-blizzard was die spieler wollen ist egal"? 
Hm...seltsam...und ich dachte, Profit erreicht man nur dann indem man dem Kunden das gibt was er will oder man hat eben keine Kunden aber auch keinen Profit. Isst du im Restaurant auch die gebratene Leber die dir der Wirt vorsetzt, obwohl du ein Schnitzel bestellt hast, zahlst sie und gehst das nächste Mal wieder dort hin essen? Nein? Dann rate mal warum der Wirt so etwas nicht macht...Und dann rate, ob es sich irgendein Unternehmen "leisten" kann, etwas zu tun, was kein Einziger seiner Kunden will, wenn er auf "Profit" aus ist. Dass bei 10 Mio Menschen manche Wünsche auf der Strecke bleiben, weil nicht alle die selben Wünsche haben, sollte auch logisch sein



Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Leute, mein Popcorn ist gleich alle. Hat noch jemand was?



Leider nein


----------



## Ulatah (16. November 2011)

Tja Bezzlebub - da hast du wohl zu 100% recht!
Aber hier ist es müßig sowas zu sagen in einem WoW-Forum mit 100% WoW-Fanbois, zu denen u.a. der über mir gehört.....


----------



## Hideyasu (16. November 2011)

Tschja meckern gerhört bei WoW leider so mit dazu wie die Tastatur zum PC. 
Bei jedem Addon kriechen wieder alle aus ihren Löchern und es geht wieder los "Das ist doch alles sch... was die machen!".
"Ich werd nie wieder WoW Spielen", "WoW wird untergehen!!!11!", "etc.....". Bei jedem Konkurrenten ists genau das selbe
egal ob Warhammer, Aion und Co. 

WoW ist halt wie nen alter ausgelatschter Schuh. Nicht mehr wirklich schön und die Freundin meckert auch dauert darüber, 
aber trotzdem er ist so bequem. Dann kommt son neuer Sneaker. Sieht toll aus und hat auch coole neue Idee, aber so richtig
passen mag er nicht und laufen tut man damit auch nur kurze Strecken. Irgendwan ertappt man sich wieder mit den alten 
ausgelatschten Schuhen weil sie halt einfach so gewohnt sind. Viel mögen das nicht zugeben aber ich hab es selber auch erlebt. 
Gefreut über Aion, natürlich sofort gekauft und gespielt aber da war immer der bequeme Schuh den man dort so vermisst und 
gesucht hat und wenn der nächste Addon kommt ist das so als hätte ihn die Freundin in die Waschmaschine gesteckt und man 
verdammt sie dafür weil sie den alten tollen Schuh ruiniert. Aber dann kommt er strahlend weiß wieder zum Vorschein und man ist wieder glücklich.


----------



## Cantharion (16. November 2011)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> nein da ist garnichts in WoW geht es nurnoch um den profit von activison-blizzard was die spieler wollen ist egal!


Woran erkennen sie was die Spieler wollen? An den Abozahlen.
Wenn ihr eure Gebühren weiterhin bezahlt obwohl euch das game nicht passt seid ihr doch selbst schuld.




win3ermute schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum ein anderes MMO, das "loot- und erfolgsgeile" Spieler besser bedient als WoW. Was soll in dieser Hinsicht verwöhnte Spieler zu einem Wechsel bewegen? Es ist eher wahrscheinlicher, daß diese Leute demnächst bei "D3" zu finden sind.
> Ich sehe auch nicht, daß sich seit "Rift" auch nur eine Nuance im Verhalten der WoW-Com geändert hat, zumal eher wenig Leute dorthin gewechselt sind.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich habe WAR, Aion, Rift angespielt und muss sagen: In keinem anderen Spiel wird so auf die beste Skillung usw geachtet.
z.B. in Rift "ich bin zur Zeit X" "Macht Y nicht mehr schaden?" "jo schon ist aber langweilig" dafür würde man in WoW geflamt werden!

Also wenn meine Schuhe ausgelatscht sind werf ich sie weg.
Hoffentlich kommen jetzt keine "Gamer und ihr Kleidungsstil" Klischee-Diskussionen.


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

jo recount und co vermiss ich ihn sw tor garnicht


----------



## Hideyasu (16. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Woran erkennen sie was die Spieler wollen? An den Abozahlen.
> Wenn ihr eure Gebühren weiterhin bezahlt obwohl euch das game nicht passt seid ihr doch selbst schuld.



Jep die ganzen Blauen in den Foren ists auch völlig egal was ihr da reinschreibt. Die ganzen Mimimis werden generell auch 
alle überhört und überhaupt wird nicht alle paar monate Content nachgeschoben den man überhaupt nicht braucht. 




Cantharion schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich habe WAR, Aion, Rift angespielt und muss sagen: In keinem anderen Spiel wird so auf die beste Skillung usw geachtet.
> z.B. in Rift "ich bin zur Zeit X" "Macht Y nicht mehr schaden?" "jo schon ist aber langweilig" dafür würde man in WoW geflamt werden!




Mal auf die Spiele angewendet, hast du:
Option 1: Man hat 5 Skillung, welche man wählt ist aber völlig egal, da alle im Grunde genommen das selbe machen spriche "langweilig" sind.
Option 2: Man hat 3 Skillung die sich relativ stark unterscheiden, da sie je auf spezielle Zwecke ausgerichtet sind (PvP, PvE, Tank, Heal etc) wenn man 
sich dann für eine Rolle entscheidet sind die anderen dann sinn- bzw zwecklos. Spielt man dann mit einer unpassende Skillung eine Rolle die diese nicht erfüllt, muss
man auch damit rechnen das man Kritik erntet, da die einzelnen Skillung wichtig sind.

Für welches System man sich entscheidet, liegt beim Spieler.
Ich wäre da auch mal für was neues aber mal sehen was Blizz da mit MoP macht.



Cantharion schrieb:


> Also wenn meine Schuhe ausgelatscht sind werf ich sie weg.


Metapher, schonmal gehört?


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Mal auf die Spiele angewendet, hast du:
> Option 1: Man hat 5 Skillung, welche man wählt ist aber völlig egal, da alle im Grunde genommen das selbe machen spriche "langweilig" sind.
> Option 2: Man hat 3 Skillung die sich relativ stark unterscheiden, da sie je auf spezielle Zwecke ausgerichtet sind (PvP, PvE, Tank, Heal etc) wenn man
> sich dann für eine Rolle entscheidet sind die anderen dann sinn- bzw zwecklos. Spielt man dann mit einer unpassende Skillung eine Rolle die diese nicht erfüllt, muss
> ...



Option 3: Metin2

Man entscheidet sich mit Stufe 5 für eine Spezialisierung. Man hat ein langwieriges Skillungssystem, in dem 1x, 2x, 3x ...für jede Meisterstufe ein Fertigkeitsbuch ERFOLGREICH gelesen werden muss (30%), die man 1 x pro Tag lesen kann, danach wird die gewählte Fähigkeit zum Großmeister und kann nur noch per Seelensteine (erfolgreichster Drop) erhöht werden, was jetzt auch nicht einfacher ist. Von M1 (durch Level erreicht, mit jedem Level kann man 1 Punkt pro Level in 1 von 4-6 Fähigkeiten verteilen) bis G dauert es gerne mal ein halbes Jahr, daher skillt kein Schwein um. Die Kosten sind definitiv zu hoch, um "kleine" Fehler auszugleichen.

Weiter kann man pro Level 3 x die Stats erhöhen, indem man sie in Int, Agi/Dex, Str oder Ausdauer/Konstituion setzt. Im höheren Level sind alle angeglichen, aber wenn ein Caster dann auf Stärke geht, was fürs reine Mobs töten gar nicht so falsch ist, da der Hauptanteil dort mit normalen Schlägen gemacht wird, dann kann man nur durch nunja...mittelwertige Waren wieder umverteilen.


----------



## Cantharion (16. November 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Für welches System man sich entscheidet, liegt beim Spieler.
> Ich wäre da auch mal für was neues aber mal sehen was Blizz da mit MoP macht.
> 
> Metapher, schonmal gehört?



Ich finde es einfach peinlich z.B. von Feuer (spaßig) auf arkan (2tasten) umzuskillen wegen ein paar dps.
Wenn in der Prioritätenliste soweit hinter effektivität liegt läuft was falsch.

P.S. Mein Satz war doch die gleiche metapher -.-


----------



## BoP78 (16. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jo recount und co vermiss ich ihn sw tor garnicht



Dann erfreu Dich dran noch so lange es geht.
Spätestens 4 Wochen nach Release wird man auch dort mit Addons um sich schmeißen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2011)

Sicher, dass The Old Republic eine Addonschnittstelle hat?

Selbst diese kann man, wie man bei Rift sieht, beschneiden.


----------



## zarix (16. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sicher, dass The Old Republic eine Addonschnittstelle hat?
> 
> Selbst diese kann man, wie man bei Rift sieht, beschneiden.




Wenn das Volk Addons verlangt, bekommt das Volk auch Addons  .

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das Swtor sich beeinflussen lassen wird von seinen Abonennten in sachen Wünsche.

Ich habe aber kein Plan, was wie wo angesagt wurde.

Bei Swtor lass ich mich jetzt nicht hypen. 

Und lese kaum News zum Spiel.

Vor 2 jahren war ich Wild auf das Spiel .

Es geht mir  auf den Sack auf irgendetwas wie ein Kleinkind zu warten bis man es spielen darf .

Bf3 hat mich schon kirre gemacht vor dem Release.

Aber wie gesagt wenn sich die Entwickler beeinflussen lassen vom zahlenden Volk, kann alles intigriert werden .


----------



## Vanderley (17. November 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses SWTOR nicht mehr lesen...Es ist Star Wars, ja ist ja schön...aber so toll, dass es WoW vom Thron schubst sieht es nicht aus.
> 
> Es ist nicht schlecht, aber besser mit Sicherheit nicht. Es ist bloss neu. Genau so neu wie Aion, GW, HdR waren, und wo sind die jetzt?


Vor allem gibt es da einen Aspekt den mann nicht ausser Acht lassen kan. Viele (ich auch ) sehen Rollen spiele hauptsächlich in den klassichen
Rollen (Krieger, Jäger ,Magier usw) mit den klassischen waffen (Schwerter, Schilder, Stäbe usw). Es ist dann zwar schön das es ein Rollenspiel
im Star Wars Universum gibt aber viele wollen (ich auch) in solchen Szenarien gar nicht spielen. 
Klar werden schon einige wechseln und auf Dauer gesehen die Abozahlen bei WoW nicht mehr großartig steigen. Aber der große "WoW Killer" 
ist SWTOR meiner Meinung nach nicht


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. November 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> Tja HMC-Pretender, deine Annahme das kein Geld ins Spiel zurückfließt ist wohl dann leider auch falsch.



Ich sage nicht, dass KEIN Geld ins spiel zurückfließt. Aber die Annahme "mehr Abonnenten = mehr Geld fürs Spiel" tifft nicht zu. Sie investieren das, was minimal nötig ist und der Rest wird als Gewinn abgeschöpft.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

auf der einen Seite sinken die Zahlen ständig, auf der anderen Seite macht sich Blizzard Gedanken übers Zahlenquetschen


----------



## Terrorzapfen (17. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> auf der einen Seite sinken die Zahlen ständig, auf der anderen Seite macht sich Blizzard Gedanken übers Zahlenquetschen



Na der Algorithmus fürs Abonnentenquetschen scheint schon mal sehr erfolgreich zu sein ^^

Aber weiter @Topic: Ich freue mich darüber, dass immer weitere MMOs erscheinen und versuchen WoW Konkurrenz zu machen. Zum einen zwingt das Blizz dazu, was zu tun und zum anderen habe ich eine erweiterte Auswahl.


----------



## Nema-ZdC (17. November 2011)

J0DA schrieb:


> es geht nicht um den untergang sondern spielerzahl und eins ist klar wow wird weiter federn lassen müssen.



Sicher. Und dann kommt 4.3 und die Pandas und es geht wieder hoch. Klar das irgendwann der Höchst-Punkt überschritten ist, was nach 7 Jahren auch völlig ok ist. Auch klar das Swotr sicher aus dem Stand auf Platz 2 schießen wird und dann nach 2-3 Monaten locker 50% oder 60% seiner Spieler wieder verlieren wird. Und DAS ist dann mal ein massiver Rückgang.. und selbst die 2-3 Mio die nach 2-3 Monaten (alles meine Tipps..) Swotr noch spielen werden völlig reichen das die damit sau viel Geld verdienen. Aber Swotr wird nicht mal im groben Ansatz an 12 Mio ran kommen. Oder 10 Mio. Maximal beim Start 5 Mio und selbst das ist schon sehr, sehr hoch angesetzt. 

Wer WoW kennt, weiß das viele Spieler mal Pause machen, was anderes testen und dann wieder kommen. So wird das auch mit 4.3 und 5.0 werden.


----------



## Nema-ZdC (17. November 2011)

Ach ja und nur noch mal aus dem Artikel mit den 10 Mio Usern:



> Das Zugpferd schlechthin war erneut „World of Warcraft“. *Der Umsatz rund um das Online-Rollenspiel stieg auf 336 Millionen US-Dollar, ein Zuwachs um 16 Prozent.* Dabei ging die Zahl der aktiven Accounts binnen eines Quartals um etwa 800.000 zurück, laut Kotick allerdings im wesentlichen im asiatischen Raum, dessen Umsatzanteil eher gering ausfällt.



Das ist was irgendwie 99,99% der Untergangs-Brüller völlig übersehen beziehungsweise völlig ignorieren.


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. November 2011)

Das sind doch dann geschönte und gelogene Zahlen. So läuft das immer ab. Die Leute, die meinen sie hätten irgend einen Vorteil von schwindenden WoW-Abos, vertragen halt keine Fakten, weil daran nichts zu rütteln ist.


----------



## LargoWinch (17. November 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das sind doch dann geschönte und gelogene Zahlen. So läuft das immer ab. Die Leute, die meinen sie hätten irgend einen Vorteil von schwindenden WoW-Abos, vertragen halt keine Fakten, weil daran nichts zu rütteln ist.


Wenn einem gar nichts mehr einfällt, dann wird behauptet, sie würden "die Zahlen schönen" und ihre Investoren belügen. Das kommt bei der amerikanischen Börsenaufsicht bestimmt ganz toll an und bei den Investoren noch mehr!
Selbst mit weitaus weniger Abonnenten lohnt sich WoW wirtschaftlich noch mehr, als diverse andere MMORPGs. Dieses "Spiele-tot-Reden" nervt mittlerweile nur noch, ob nun bei Rift, WoW oder irgendwann einmal bei SWTOR.
Da man sich für den Nabel der Welt hält, muss natürlich jedes Spiel sofort den Bach runtergehen, sobald man selbst den Spaß daran verloren hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. November 2011)

Nema-ZdC schrieb:


> Ach ja und nur noch mal aus dem Artikel mit den 10 Mio Usern:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist was irgendwie 99,99% der Untergangs-Brüller völlig übersehen beziehungsweise völlig ignorieren.


WoW mag vielleicht das Zugpferd gewesen sein, weil es halt das größte Spiel ist und großen Abstand vor den anderen hat. Es hat deswegen aber nicht mehr eingebracht als im Jahr zuvor. Du vergisst dabei anscheinend das dutzende neue Spiele dazu gekommen sind, bekannte und weniger bekannte. Der MMO-Spiele-Markt wird fast jede Woche um ein neues Spiel ergänzt. Von den vielen Browsergames mal abgesehen, die ja auch dazu zählen, führt schon allein die Anzahl der neuen Spiele dazu, das der MMO-Markt wieder neue Rekordzahlen erreicht hat. Damit hat WoW aber recht wenig zu tun. 
Wenn jedes dieser Spiele nur ein paar Tausend WoW-Spieler "abzieht", auch wenn es nur kürzere Zeit sein mag, dann kommt eine beträchtliche Summe zusammen. Denk mal darüber nach.
Früher gab es nur WoW und ein paar andere MMO´s die man an einer Hand abzählen konnte. Heute kann man es nicht mal mehr genau schätzen, wie viele MMO´s es gibt.


----------



## Thebigbang (17. November 2011)

denke durchaus das swtor wow gefährlich werden könnte.zumindest was ich jetzt bis lvl20 erleben durfte bei swtor sucht seines gleichen u wird auf seine eigene weise neue mäßstäbe setzen.denke nicht das swtor 12mil erreichen wird aber es wird mit sicherheit ne große fanbase haben u mit wow der heutigen zeit gleichziehen können von den spielerzahlen her.


----------



## sharas1 (17. November 2011)

nanü..verschwinden hier posts?^^


----------



## J0DA (18. November 2011)

Thebigbang schrieb:


> denke durchaus das swtor wow gefährlich werden könnte.zumindest was ich jetzt bis lvl20 erleben durfte bei swtor sucht seines gleichen u wird auf seine eigene weise neue mäßstäbe setzen.denke nicht das swtor 12mil erreichen wird aber es wird mit sicherheit ne große fanbase haben u mit wow der heutigen zeit gleichziehen können von den spielerzahlen her.


genau, ich hab nichts gegen wow und ich glaube auch nicht das es stirbt aber sowohl wow gamer als auch sw-tor gamer sollten doch nichts gegen gute konkurrenz haben


----------



## Eloria (6. Dezember 2011)

ich für meinen teil sehe es so:
swtor wird wow sicher nicht vom thron stoßen. es werden mit sicherheit einige leute wechseln (für wie lange wird man sehen). ich werde definitiv auch wechseln.  

wow spiele ich nun seit release und mir hat es immer spass gemacht. doch mit cata verging mir immer mehr die lust an wow. ich durfte an der beta von swtor teilnehmen und muss sagen, dass das spiel durchaus potential hat sich erfolgreich zu etablieren. vieles kann man mit wow vergleichen. einiges ist in wow besser, anderes wieder in swtor.

eine addon-schnittstelle soll es auch in swtor geben. meine hoffnung ist nur, dass es zwar addons zur verbesserung/verschönerung des ui gibt, aber bitte kein dps-meter oder gearscore (und das liegt nicht daran, dass ich zu wenig schaden bzw. heilung rausgehauen hätte oder ich schlechtes equipment hatte, aber ich finde dass diese sachen auch mit dem umgangston innerhalb der community zu tun haben). wie sich die community in swtor verhält wird sich zeigen. 

das alles sind meine persönlichen ansichten und ich will hier kein spiel schlecht oder gut reden. wow ist nunmal seit vielen jahren der klassenprimus, aber swtor hat auch das zeug dazu sich über lange zeit zu halten.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Dezember 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es hat deswegen aber nicht mehr eingebracht als im Jahr zuvor.


Was an "Der WoW Umstatz [...] stieg um 16%" hast Du nicht verstanden?


----------



## Nema-ZdC (6. Dezember 2011)

Gewinn übrigens auch deutlich gestiegen.


----------



## k0ller (6. Dezember 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Na der Algorithmus fürs Abonnentenquetschen scheint schon mal sehr erfolgreich zu sein ^^
> 
> Aber weiter @Topic: Ich freue mich darüber, dass immer weitere MMOs erscheinen und versuchen WoW Konkurrenz zu machen. Zum einen zwingt das Blizz dazu, was zu tun und zum anderen habe ich eine erweiterte Auswahl.



genau so seh ich das auch^^


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2011)

Eloria schrieb:


> eine addon-schnittstelle soll es auch in swtor geben. meine hoffnung ist nur, dass es zwar addons zur verbesserung/verschönerung des ui gibt, aber bitte kein dps-meter oder gearscore (und das liegt nicht daran, dass ich zu wenig schaden bzw. heilung rausgehauen hätte oder ich schlechtes equipment hatte, aber ich finde dass diese sachen auch mit dem umgangston innerhalb der community zu tun haben).



Auch wenn es sie vll. anfangs nicht geben wird: Verlangt die Community danach, dann WIRD es sie geben. Und der Mensch, der mag es nun mal sich und andere vergleichbar zu machen, alleine schon um seinen "Rang" in der Gruppe abschätzen zu können...deswegen WIRD die Community (sollte sie etwas größer sein) auch danach verlangen


----------



## Cantharion (6. Dezember 2011)

Nema-ZdC schrieb:


> Gewinn übrigens auch deutlich gestiegen.



Aber nicht durch WoW sondern durch MW3.


----------



## Koshei (7. Dezember 2011)

1.Sw ToR wird kein WoW Killer !

2.WoW wird es denke ich noch länger geben UO ist ja auch noch on .
Ne mal im ernst WoW hat bei vielen Spielern alle kredite verbraucht. Auf einigen servern bist Du im /2 auch mal alleine .

3.Mal im wow forum nach beitägen über Geisterserver gucken.

4.WAR HdRO Aion Rift konnten keinen grossen spielerschwund bei WoW bewirken weil keiner für ne bessere grafik (die alle diese Spiele haben ) die Liebgewonne community verlässt stichwort Social Gaming.
im mommnent laufen die spieler WoW von alleine weg und Gw2 SwToR kommen halt nur passend raus .

5. zum Argument Mmo Spieler wollen kein Sci-fi.Möglich aber ich denke das mehr Leute sich mit nem Jedi/Sith identifizieren können als mit nem Platten Panda

MfG


----------



## Vaisser (7. Dezember 2011)

Bin jetzt auch kein Grafikfetischist, allerdings wenn man nach ein paar Monaten Pause und einigen aktuellen Spielen wieder mal bei wow vorbeischaut erschrickt man schon. Ich denke es kommt für wow vor allem drauf an Alte/Stammspieler möglichst lange zu halten, neue Spieler hinzu zu gewinnen dürfte immer schwerer fallen.


----------



## Totebone (7. Dezember 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch kein Grafikfetischist, allerdings wenn man nach ein paar Monaten Pause und einigen aktuellen Spielen wieder mal bei wow vorbeischaut erschrickt man schon. Ich denke es kommt für wow vor allem drauf an Alte/Stammspieler möglichst lange zu halten, neue Spieler hinzu zu gewinnen dürfte immer schwerer fallen.



Wenn man die Grafik auf ultra hat im DirectX 11 mode siehts eigendlich gut aus .... wenn man das mit classic vergleicht hat sich viel getan


----------



## Koshei (8. Dezember 2011)

neue Spieler werden WoW nicht mit classic vergleichen sondern mit der konkurenz


----------



## Zorgonn (8. Dezember 2011)

Richtig, endlich mal ein Sinnvoller Satz!
Doch wieviele potentielle Abo - MMO Spieler gibt es eigentlich? Das ist die entscheidende Frage. Abo Spiele werden auch mal gekündigt weil sie zu teuer sind. 
Oder Eltern ihren Kindern es verbieten, what ever...es muss nicht zwangsläufig mit dem Spiel selber zu tun haben.

Weiter sollte man es mal ganz real sehen: Würde classic heute erscheinen würde es vom Markt nicht mehr angenommen. Zu viele features würden fehlen. Da aber Blizz immer wieder durch Addons neue Dinge einführt
oder Anpassungen macht, ist WoW eigentlich immer irgendwo Vorreiter oder hat den gänigen Standart zu bieten. Was es auch relativ Einsteiger Freundlich gestaltet. 
Was das Neukundengeschäft angeht und Akzeptanz im grossen und ganzen wird WoW immer Marktführer bleiben, die Marke "WoW" ist bekannt, auch ausserhalb der klassischen PC Spieler Szene. 
Lizenzspiele wie Star Wars, Conan, Warhammer, Herr der Ringe, Star Trek, stehen halt für ihren Film / Buch erfolg aber man verbindet damit halt nicht in erster Linie ein Computerspiel. 
Bei WoW schon. (Hierfür spricht, der Markenname "WoW" ist weitaus bekannter als "Blizzard")

Das bedeutet nicht das Star Wars scheitern wird, aber es wird teilweise andere Märkte brauchen um hohe Abo Zahlen Dauerhaft zu halten / haben.

Das weinen / flamen / jammern gegen WoW kommt aus meiner Sicht aus der RPG Ecke, denn ein Rollenspiel kann man nicht unendlich erweitern. Hat schon bei Pen & Paper Spielen nicht funktioniert.
Das weiss natürlich Blizzard, deshalb werden mit jedem Addon RPG Features vereinfacht oder gestrichen- bis es ein Arcade Spiel ist. 

Gruss


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sie vll. anfangs nicht geben wird: Verlangt die Community danach, dann WIRD es sie geben. Und der Mensch, der mag es nun mal sich und andere vergleichbar zu machen, alleine schon um seinen "Rang" in der Gruppe abschätzen zu können...deswegen WIRD die Community (sollte sie etwas größer sein) auch danach verlangen



das problem ist, zu erkennen was die com verlangt. wenn 5000 leute im forum schreiben, dass sie addons (gearscore, omen, ...) wollen, heisst das noch nicht, dass das die com will. die 7 millionen :-) die ohne addons zufrieden spielen, werden sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Koshei (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es schon der Hammer wie lange WoW mittlerweile Marktführer ist (punkt)===>.

Aber nur deshalb zu sagen das sie es bleiben ist ein bischen gewagt.
Ich selbst bin immer noch WoW Fan .
Nur sehe ich die entwicklung hin zum reinen Itemgrinden eher negativ ,
weil meiner erfahrung (subjktiv) spielen viele WoW auch wegen einer Sozialen Komponenete.
Die mittlerweile fast garnicht mehr da ist lfg an dayli hero lfg dayi quit und einmal die Woche LfR so sieht bei denn meisten der spiel alltag aus und das wird halt vielen schnell Langweilig und hören auf oder gucken wo anders


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Dezember 2011)

Koshei schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon der Hammer wie lange WoW mittlerweile Marktführer ist (punkt)===>.
> 
> Aber nur deshalb zu sagen das sie es bleiben ist ein bischen gewagt.
> Ich selbst bin immer noch WoW Fan .
> ...



Ich glaube, das die Anstrengungen des Leveldaseins mit dem Stärker-werden auf Maxlevelniveau gekrönt sein sollten. Leider war es bis 4.3 klar andersrum.

Ich erinnere mich an meine Anfangszeiten, in denen so Mobs bei einem Lagerfeuer (3-4 Mobs) für uns 5 Spieler verpönt waren, weil wir nicht spielen konnten und so ein Tod ja ein absolutes Unding war.

Irgendwann erreichte man Stufe 80 und von da an wurde alles mit der Zeit einfacher, da man sein Equipment fortlaufend verbesserte.

Heutzutage jedoch finde ich es schwer, überhaupt das Maximallevel zu erreichen. Weil es langweilig ist und ich schnell dabei die Lust verliere. Die Mobs sind keine Gegner mehr.

Im Catabereich schließlich wirds im Verhältnis 10 x so schwer. Dinge wie CC + Unterbrechungen hat man nie gelernt oder gebraucht.

Die einzigen Gegner vor Cata finde ich in 3-5Mann-Quests in Nordend. Denn nur dort hat mein Magier mal ein Schild gezündet.


----------



## Derulu (8. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die einzigen Gegner vor Cata finde ich in 3-5Mann-Quests in Nordend. Denn nur dort hat mein Magier mal ein Schild gezündet.



Die gibt es nicht mehr...Gruppenquests sind mit 4.3 Geschichte und werden mit MoP durch "Szenarien" ersetzt


----------



## Koshei (8. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht mehr...Gruppenquests sind mit 4.3 Geschichte und werden mit MoP durch "Szenarien" ersetzt


Gibt es dann bestimmt ein Lf tool für,womit dann jede Soziale interaktion ausserhalb vom Gildenzwang tod ist


----------



## Zorgonn (8. Dezember 2011)

Blizz wird für Soziale Kontake in Titan sorgen, keine Angst. Das wird dann so ein Mix aus Facebook und WoW.


----------



## Ironpain (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie es manche alten Wow Spieler ergeht, aber bei mir ca. 7 Jahre dabei gewesen (6.12. war Schluß) waren es am Ende viele Gründe - nicht mehr zu verlängern.

1. Release von SWTOR, da ich SciFI Fan und absoluter Star Wars Fan der ersten Stunde - war es klar das ich einen Jedi gegenüber einem Kung Fu Pandaren vorziehen werde.

2. Die Brain-Afk Level im Single-Player Hack'n Slay Modus - Gähn, man muss sich nix mehr überlegen...

3. Dungeon Finder - zu Lich King eingeführt - hat aus der Community ein "Hi, Gggoogogo, BB" gemacht - das war der Anfang vom langsamen Ende

4. Keine Klassenstories mehr, neue Einsteiger haben keine Ahnung welch schöne Klassenquests es früher gab. z.B. Palamount quest, Jäger Quest für Waffe & Bogen u.s.w.
    das hatte Tiefe und hat Spaß gemacht - heute gehe ich zum Lehrer und kaufe mir die Fähigkeit für Gold.


WoW hat Spaß gemacht sonst hätte ich nicht solange gespielt.

In SWTOR erwartet mich eine vollvertonte Klassenstory, das hat was und ist wertiger als das was WoW zur Zeit zu bieten hat.

Andere Spieler haben vielleicht noch andere Gründe, man wird in einem halben Jahr sehen, ob SWTOR den Zulauf hat - oder ob man doch sich einen Pandaren Mönch antut - das ist Zukunfstmusik.

Grüßle


----------



## LargoWinch (8. Dezember 2011)

Ironpain schrieb:


> 2. Die Brain-Afk Level im Single-Player Hack'n Slay Modus - Gähn, man muss sich nix mehr überlegen...
> 
> In SWTOR erwartet mich eine vollvertonte Klassenstory, das hat was und ist wertiger als das was WoW zur Zeit zu bieten hat.


Auf die komplett vertonte Klassenstory freue ich mich auch. Allerdings ist das Questen (mal abgesehen von den Gruppenquests) m.M.n. unglaublich einfach (Hack'n Slay mit Begleiter). Auch die Level-FPs fordern niemanden, der schon mal ein MMO angefasst hat. Die Lvl50-Flashpoints (NM) sind den Streams zufolge ohne Tank spielbar und ebenso versimpelt (bis auf den einen KOTOR-Promi). Selbst die beiden Operations scheinen derzeit keinerlei Herausforderung im NM zu bieten. Es handelt sich wie bei WoW um ein absolutes Casual-Spiel. Ich hoffe (im Gegensatz zur Beta) dennoch auf etwas Anspruch während der Level-Phase, wenn das Spiel nun endlich erscheint.


----------



## Zardorak (8. Dezember 2011)

Es ist schon interessant sowas immer und immer wieder zu lesen.

Aber es hat sicherlich seine Gründe warum die Spielerzahlen schrumpfen....

Ein Grund ist sicherlich das sich mehr und mehr MMO's um dieselbe Menge an Spielern prügeln. Immer wieder springen welche ab und probieren was Neues und nicht alle die abspringen kehren zurück. Auch gibt es sicher immer wieder Leute die sich an ihrem Lieblings MMO irgendwann mal sattgesehen haben. Aber mal abgesehen davon... Wenn man sich die Diskusionen in anderen Foren und zu anderen Themen ansieht findet man auch andere Gründe warum einige ihr Abo kündigen. Es sind Themen wie z.b.:

- Unfreundlichkeit im Chat, Gruppen usw.
- Weniger empfundene Hilfsbereitschaft für Neulinge
- Sofortiges verlassen und auseinanderfallen von Gruppen wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie gewünscht
- "Gleichmacherei" der Klassen
- Skepsis gegenüber Änderungen
- Die ewige diskussion "Zu schwer vs zu leicht" bei der ich der meinung bin das es nicht immer der Kontent ist der zu schwer ist sondern das in der lvl Phase keiner mehr wirklich gefordert wird seine fähigkeiten auch wirklich zu nutzen.... aber das ist nur meine meinung.
- das "Gefühl" das nicht mehr so viel sorgfalt auf die Story gelegt wird... (Z.b. beim vergleich endszene Lichking und der jetztigen wurde bereits mehrfach gepostet das es nicht das "gänsehautfeeling" gäbe ... sprich zu unspektakulär)
- usw usw usw...

Wer versucht das sinken der Spielerzahlen von 12.000.000 auf 10.300.000 als "UNTERGANG" zu stilisieren übertreibt. Aber wenn man es realistisch sieht... Jedes MMO hat seine Fans, jedes MMO hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Und VORALLEM. Jeder hat SEINE Gründe zu spielen oder aufzuhören. Und die sine genauso Vielfältig wie die Anzahl der Spieler. Also warum wird jedesmal ein Fass aufgemacht wenn es neue Spielerzahlen gibt?


----------



## evalux (8. Dezember 2011)

Zardorak schrieb:


> Also warum wird jedesmal ein Fass aufgemacht wenn es neue Spielerzahlen gibt?



Aus einen einzigen Grund: würde Blizz WoW morgen dichtmachen wegen zuwenig Spieler, könnte dir jeder ganz genau sagen, warum das so kommen musste. 

Das grösste Phänomen an WoW ist, dass es überhaupt noch gespielt wird. Ich kenne kein MMO, welches sich so systematisch selbst zerstört, alle Vorteile, die es mal hatte, Stück für Stück abschafft. Und es ist jetzt das erste Mal, dass sich das auch in sichtbar sinkenden Userzahlen widerspiegelt.


----------



## Nilknarf (8. Dezember 2011)

Und nun hört mit For the Horde auch noch die beste deutsche Gilde auf und wechselt zu SWTOR. Oh man was hat Blizzard nur aus WoW gemacht -.-


----------



## Jesbi (9. Dezember 2011)

Oh hatten wir dieses Thema nicht schon mal in den letzten sieben Jahren?

Und selbst wenn WoW nach all den Jahren nur noch 5 Millionen Spieler hätte, wäre es immernoch dass meist gespielte, vergleichbare P2P MMO.

Alles wo Star Wars drauf steht verkauft sich und ich wünsche es den Machern von ganzem Herzen dass Sie Erfolg haben, aber ich werde diesen Diskussionen sicher noch in 3 Jahren beiwohnen wenn WoW sein 10 Jähriges feiert. 

Und ich treib es gerne noch auf die Spitze, wenn es in der Zukunft ein MMO geben wird welches WoW wirklich ablöst, dann kommt es aus dem Hause Blizzard.

Mein Server ist voll und wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele von Tyraels Pferdchen rumfliegen muss ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen neben Diablo 3 und WoT auf verwaiste WoW Server zu kommen.

mfg


----------



## Tuetenpenner (9. Dezember 2011)

Nilknarf schrieb:


> Und nun hört mit For the Horde auch noch die beste deutsche Gilde auf und wechselt zu SWTOR. Oh man was hat Blizzard nur aus WoW gemacht -.-


Irgendwann hat man halt auch mal genug von WoW.


----------



## Grandorg22 (9. Dezember 2011)

evalux schrieb:


> Aus einen einzigen Grund: würde Blizz WoW morgen dichtmachen wegen zuwenig Spieler, könnte dir jeder ganz genau sagen, warum das so kommen musste.
> 
> Das grösste Phänomen an WoW ist, dass es überhaupt noch gespielt wird. Ich kenne kein MMO, welches sich so systematisch selbst zerstört, alle Vorteile, die es mal hatte, Stück für Stück abschafft. Und es ist jetzt das erste Mal, dass sich das auch in sichtbar sinkenden Userzahlen widerspiegelt.




Die gründe für die abnehmenden Abo Zahlen  sind unteranderem die "Vereinfachung" des Spiels und durch die Fails die Blizzard in dem letzten Jahr mit Cataclysm (Schließlich ist es nun sein  ein wenig über ein Jahr draußen) verursacht hatte.
Auch die jetige abwanderung von FtH aus  WoW durch ihren Bann (wo von sie aber auch selber Schuld sind) zeigt wie sehr die momentane Erweiterung sich auf die Spielerzahl ausgewirkt hat. Den Schaden der durch Cata entstanden ist muss nun MoP extrem gut ausbügeln können (was in meinen Augen sehr schwer wird). Die Geisterkrabbe wird hoffentlich hier mehr auf die Community hören, ansonsten wird es für Blizzard schwer mit ihren kommenden Projekt "Titan" nochmal richtig Fuß im MMO Geschäft zu fassen.

Dabei sollte man aber auch weiterhin nicht vergessen das die Marke World of Warcraft ganze 7!!!!! Jahre alt ist und die Spieler von damals meist nun Erwachsene Leute mit Familie sind die kaum oder nicht mehr die Zeit haben sich in Azeroth einzuloggen.

Zum Schluss will ich noch sagen wartet erstma die ersten 6 Monate von SW:ToR ab, wie viele Leute sich dort halten werden. Den in Sachen End-Content soll ja Star Wars nicht gerade besser sein als so manch anderes MMO oder WoW.


----------



## Ascalonier (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das SWTOR eine große Konkurrenz wird. Die Gründe, es ist WoW zu ähnlich. Und genau da ist der Hund begraben. Was können die von WoW am besten machen........ ja genau WoW.
Schaut man sich andere Marken an, die haben mehrer MMO,s am laufen. Nicht so Blizzard.Ich glaube der Spielerschwund liegt an den Konsolen. Spiele wie Batlefield3 ermöglichen immer Aufstieg,neues Level zu erreichen.
Die Sucht wird befriedigt.Nein WoW bleibt die Nummer Eins und Pandaria steht auf der Kaufliste.


----------



## Laras73 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das SWTOR eine große Konkurrenz wird. Die Gründe, es ist WoW zu ähnlich. Und genau da ist der Hund begraben. Was können die von WoW am besten machen........ ja genau WoW.
> Schaut man sich andere Marken an, die haben mehrer MMO,s am laufen. Nicht so Blizzard.Ich glaube der Spielerschwund liegt an den Konsolen. Spiele wie Batlefield3 ermöglichen immer Aufstieg,neues Level zu erreichen.
> Die Sucht wird befriedigt.Nein WoW bleibt die Nummer Eins und Pandaria steht auf der Kaufliste.



Ich weiss nicht ob du dich richtig informiert hast was SWTOR angeht. Hast du die Beta weiter als bis lvl 10 gespielt? Bist du richtig in die Geschichte eingetaucht? BW hat "niemals gesagt" das sie das Rad neu erfinden wollen. Und der heilige Gral ist schon längst nicht mehr. Sinkende Spielerzahlen sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache. Was hat WoW denn noch so innovatives? Außer neue Raids und generfe an den Klassen nicht mehr viel. Und die Comm tut natürlich noch ihr übriges dazu


----------



## Grandorg22 (9. Dezember 2011)

Laras73 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob du dich richtig informiert hast was SWTOR angeht. Hast du die Beta weiter als bis lvl 10 gespielt? Bist du richtig in die Geschichte eingetaucht? BW hat "niemals gesagt" das sie das Rad neu erfinden wollen. Und der heilige Gral ist schon längst nicht mehr. Sinkende Spielerzahlen sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache. Was hat WoW denn noch so innovatives? Außer neue Raids und generfe an den Klassen nicht mehr viel. Und die Comm tut natürlich noch ihr übriges dazu



Inovation kann man aber auch bei Star Wars vergeblich suchen. Die vertonten Dislogen beim Quests annehmen sind zwar nice to have, aber stören teilweise dem Spielfluss. Ich hab selber die Beta bis 20 mit verschiedenen Klassen gespielt. Story ist wirklich nett umgesetzt bei den Klassen, aber alles andere haut mich jetzt nich so vom Hocker. Und diese groß betitelten Raumschlachten sind in meinen augen auch nix weiter als komplett durchgescrptete Flüge wo man die NPC!!!!-Gegner anschießen muss. Man kann nicht mal zusammen gegen die NPC´s, geschweigeden Raumschlachten ala PvP machen. An diesem Punkt hätte ich mir echt viel mehr erwartet. Im Grunde ist das sozusagen ein Mini-Game im Game und ist somit auch nix tolles mehr.
MMO´s sind eigentlich alle zu sehr ausgelutscht.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (9. Dezember 2011)

Mein Gott das ihr euch immer an 10-12 Mio Spielern Hochzieht.Blizz Redet noch von Allen Acc ob Stillgelegt Gekündigt etc,die Tatsächliche Anzahl der Leute die Wirklich noch Aktiv WOW Spielen muss mal Auf den Tisch.

Man Überlege wieviele ACC schon alleine Farmer und Goldfirmen besitzten.Mich würde mal die Spieleranzahl intessieren von Deutschland und nicht die Toten farmer etc ACC sonder die Wirklichen noch Aktiven.
Es Gibt mittlerweile Wirklich schon Halbtote Server,und sehr viele Leute haben auch einfach kein Bock mehr auf WOW nur den Fanboys hier kann sowas ja nicht auf die Nase binden.

Die Glauben immer noch WOW sei DAS Spiel Überhaubt.Diese Bullshit vergleiche wenn ein neues Gaem Rauskommt Nerven SWTOR ist SWTO und hat nichts mit WOW zutun,ebendso AIon etc etc das sind alles unterschiedliche Spiele.Und nur weil mal die Leitste oder es Quest gibt oder Inis oder Crafting ist immer noch nicht WOW sowas gab es auch schon Voher.
Aber sowas will man ja nicht Wahrhaben da ja WOW der Gott ist.
Es hätte zu der zeit auch Hello Kitty sein können.
Achja bald kommt das South Park MMO Wollt ihr das auch Mit WOW Vergleichen?? 



Vote für Tatsächliche Aktive Spielerzahlen


----------



## LargoWinch (9. Dezember 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Mein Gott das ihr euch immer an 10-12 Mio Spielern Hochzieht.Blizz Redet noch von Allen Acc ob Stillgelegt Gekündigt etc,die Tatsächliche Anzahl der Leute die Wirklich noch Aktiv WOW Spielen muss mal Auf den Tisch.
> 
> Man Überlege wieviele ACC schon alleine Farmer und Goldfirmen besitzten.Mich würde mal die Spieleranzahl intessieren von Deutschland und nicht die Toten farmer etc ACC sonder die Wirklichen noch Aktiven.
> Es Gibt mittlerweile Wirklich schon Halbtote Server,und sehr viele Leute haben auch einfach kein Bock mehr auf WOW nur den Fanboys hier kann sowas ja nicht auf die Nase binden.
> ...


Dein Geschreibsel kann man nur mit Mühe entziffern. Sofern Dich die aktuellen Spielerzahlen interessieren, sind es derzeit 10,2 Mio. (3.Quartal 2011), wobei Blizzard nur die aktiven (=bezahlten) Accounts zählt.
Den Rest Deiner Bemerkungen verstehe ich leider nicht.


----------



## xerkxes (9. Dezember 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das SWTOR eine große Konkurrenz wird. Die Gründe, es ist WoW zu ähnlich.



Gerade weil SWTOR WOW nicht ähnelt wird es keine Konkurrenz darstellen. Man muss in diesem Spiel Entscheidungen treffen, die gar nicht oder schwer umkehrbar sind (Klassenspezialisierung, Fraktionswahl, Serverwahl, Einflussnahme der Dialoge auf die Geschichte und auf Gefährten, Hell-Dunkel...). Die WoW-Community reagiert erfahrungsgemäß ungehalten auf solche Dinge.

Daher werden die -echten- WoW-Spieler vielleicht einen kurzen Abstecher in SWTOR machen aber dann wieder abhauen. Als jemand, der sehr viel in Nieschenspielen unterwegs ist, kann ich das nur begrüßen. Nach dem Freimonat wurde in jedem Fall die community und damit das Spielerlebnis besser.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (9. Dezember 2011)

Das problem ist die Comm.. formt ein Spiel mit. Das ist einfach FAkt!

Und leider sind die Leute einfach mit der Zeit Scheisse gewurden... oder es kam nur noch scheiße dazu kann man sehen wie man will.

Wenn in Swtor die leute genauso werden wird das Spiel ein Halbes jahr toll sein und dann genauso Schnell ''gehen'' wie es mit dem großen Hype kam.

Die Spieler prägen nurmal mit ihrem verhalten ein Spiel mit und leider gibt es viele Zahnräder die immer gegendrücken und etwas kaputt machen wollen.


WoW wird aber einfach bleiben und wird immer einen Gesunden kern von Spielern haben, es wurden halt auch viele Freundschaften gebildet in diesen 7 jahren  wo man Spielt.


----------



## Koshei (9. Dezember 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Oh hatten wir dieses Thema nicht schon mal in den letzten sieben Jahren?
> 
> Und selbst wenn WoW nach all den Jahren nur noch 5 Millionen Spieler hätte, wäre es immernoch dass meist gespielte, vergleichbare P2P MMO.
> 
> ...



Wenn es so einfach wäre problem liegt in demm fall darin das wow eine Plattform hat die im momment schon zu gross ist daher sind die einige Spieler auf ihren realms ziemilch einsam .
Blizz kann aber mit blick auf denn Aktien kurs (ist mittlerweile schon um ca 13% gefallen ) und denn Ratings (neutral von ehermals Good) schlecht server dicht machen ...


----------



## myadictivo (9. Dezember 2011)

für was brauche ich denn noch einen realm oder kontakte darauf ? ich erninner mich an früher, da hatte man seine paar bekanntschaften oder auch ne kleine gilde. wir sind ewig in inzen rumgewhiped, weil das setup nicht gepaßt hat und sich mal "eben so" nen twink hochspielen auch nicht wirklich schnell ging. war das damals wirklich besser ? es gab ne menge hochnäsige penner, die meinten die helden vom server zu sein und eine art "elite" bildeten. nur weil die armen säue 24/7 im spiel rumhingen. man selbst war viel zu abhängig von anderen leuten, weils eben keine realmpools gab und man nicht eben mal schnell online kommen konnte und für ne halbe stunde spass haben.

heute logg ich mich ein und kann losspielen. dabei ist es mir doch egal ob ich die leute kenne oder nicht. ich click auf nen knopf und warte 3 minuten und kann loslegen. sei es pvp, inzen oder raid.
ich bekomm punkte für alles und jeden und kann mir immer mal ab und an nen neues nettes teil leisten. wenn ich halt drauf hängen bleib und es drauf anleg gehts halt schnell. wo ist das problem. wollen manche hier wirklich wieder verhältnisse wo man tage/wochenlang content "abfarmt"

im vergleich zu früher gefällt mir wow jetzt wirklich 10000x besser. früher wars einfach nur ein derber zeitfresser und als "casual" konnte man doch auf maxlevel direkt einpacken. denn es gab nix zu sehen vom endgame. 

heute kann ich dank gruppentools ziemlich alles auch alleine machen und muss nicht zwangsläufig wochen und monate zocken (früher pvp ränge zu classic..schlechter witz, oder).
und wenn ich mich mit meinen mains langweile kann ich mir immer noch relativ zeitnah nen neuen char hochziehen.

aus meinem bekanntenkreis zocken immer noch paar leute, die auch schon zu classic zeiten dabei waren. und auch ich zock immer mal wieder gerne phasenweise das spiel. und wenns nur 4-5 monate sind. dann meist sehr intensiv.

ich hab aus neugierde auch alle anderen spiele angezockt und es hat kein einziges spiel hinbekommen mich lange zu halten.

aoc -> damals irgendwann mitte lvl 40 aufgehört
warhammer online -> 3 monate gespielt, einfach nur technisch schrott, gameplay war auch übel. kurz vor maxlevel keine lust mehr gehabt
aion -> bis level 15 ? gezockt und dann keine lust mehr gehabt hamster zu killen
herr der ringe -> auch nicht wirklich weit gekommen
rift -> char auf maxlevel und dann pvp. content leider sehr lahm (siehe classic wow pvp), hat mich ansonsten sehr gehalten, aber auch nur weils wow sehr ähnlich war, halt nur mit "anderer" grafik

f2p hab ich auch einige angezockt..war nix dabei


----------



## Ironpain (9. Dezember 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das SWTOR eine große Konkurrenz wird. Die Gründe, es ist WoW zu ähnlich. Und genau da ist der Hund begraben. Was können die von WoW am besten machen........ ja genau WoW.
> Schaut man sich andere Marken an, die haben mehrer MMO,s am laufen. Nicht so Blizzard.Ich glaube der Spielerschwund liegt an den Konsolen. Spiele wie Batlefield3 ermöglichen immer Aufstieg,neues Level zu erreichen.
> Die Sucht wird befriedigt.Nein WoW bleibt die Nummer Eins und Pandaria steht auf der Kaufliste.



WoW hat einen Standard gesetzt, wenn dieser nicht eingehalten wird z-B. Steuerung des Chars - hat kein Spiel eine Chance. WoW hat den MMO Markt für eine breite Masse geöffnet und auch vor 7 Jahren hat WoW das Rad nicht neu erfunden, sondern sehr erfolgreich bei anderen Spielen des Genres abgekupfert - es ist nicht alles WoW wo WoW draufsteht - sie haben es für damalige Verhältnisse gut gemacht und der Erfolg gab ihnen bis heute Recht.

Das SWTOR nicht unbedingt eine Konkurrenz sein wird, liegt an seinem Genre - SciFi ist nicht jedermanns Sache, dennoch hat Star Wars warscheinlich die grösste Fanbase weltweit, die müssen nur noch spielen gehen :-)

Ich habe in WoW bis Lich King erfolgreich geraidet,habe alte PvP Ränge jenseits von Rang 5,  habe fast alles gesehen - Cata nur noch gequestet und gelevelt, bissl die Inis angespielt und nach Ankündigung von KungFu Panda - leise Abschied genommen.

War ne schöne Zeit, aber entspricht nicht mehr meinen Vorstellungen, das ich weiter Spaß daran hätte.


----------



## Derulu (9. Dezember 2011)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Mein Gott das ihr euch immer an 10-12 Mio Spielern Hochzieht.Blizz Redet noch von Allen Acc *ob Stillgelegt Gekündigt etc,die Tatsächliche Anzahl der Leute die Wirklich noch Aktiv WOW Spielen muss mal Auf den Tisch*.
> 
> Vote für Tatsächliche Aktive Spielerzahlen




Definition der Abonnenten von World of Warcraft
Abonnenten von _World of Warcraft_ sind alle Individuen, *die eine Abonnementgebühr bezahlen oder über eine aktivierte Prepaid-Karte verfügen*, um World of Warcraft zu spielen, einschließlich all derjenigen, die eine Installationsversion erworben haben und von ihrem Freimonat Gebrauch machen. S*pieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnenten*. *Die vorangegangene Definition schließt all jene Spieler aus, die über kostenfreie Promotion-Abonnements spielen sowie alle abgelaufenen oder gekündigten Abonnements und abgelaufene Prepaid-Karten*. Abonnenten, die in Gebieten leben, welche von Lizenznehmern betreut werden, entsprechen ebenfalls diesen Definitionsregeln. 


Und was ist das dann für eine Definition?


----------



## alekto68 (9. Dezember 2011)

es ist doch völlig schnuppe, ob wow 10, 100 oder milliarden spieler hat. es ist eh nur noch ein völlig versimpeltes massenprodukt ohne anspruch geworden, um noch die letzten leute anzuziehen, die denken blümchen pflücken und tanzen in dem facebook-twitter-ersatz sind toll! 

für mich ist wow so tot wie eine platte taube auf dem real-parkplatz! darum hat unsere gilde aus langeweile komplett aufgehört. und wie man jetzt liest, machen das auch schon die topgilden. das sollte zeichen genug sein, mit wow aufzuhören! ausser man will unbedingt noch den erfolg "ich war der letzte wow-spieler" mitnehmen! wow ist nur noch eeeeeendloooooose langeweile für mich!

und auch wie die topgilden, geht auch unsere gilde komplett nach swtor. ist swtor jetzt innovativer als wow??? ich weiß es nicht, aber es ist mir auch egal! swtor hat schöne stories und atmo in einer starwars-welt und es ist was neues, was man bestimmt wieder für einige monate oder jahre entdecken kann! und unsere gilde hat einfach lust darauf swtor zu spielen. mehr argumente braucht es nicht, um wow zu beenden.

ich freue mich tierisch auf meine gilde in swtor!


----------



## baum2go (9. Dezember 2011)

SW:Tor wirkt doch im Vergleich zu WOW wie perm Betatstatus.

Man kommt als verwöhnter WOW Spieler daher, erfreut sich über n anderes setting und 3 andere Skills. (5 Stunden)

Denn holt einen die Realität ein und man denkt sich, hm im Grunde Queste ich hier auch nur in ner anderen Umgebung.
Benutz ich mal die LFR/LFG/RBG Dinger, ups 2 Stunden Wartezeit, ach ne keine LFR/RBG.

Schau ich mal in die Gildenbank, ups keine da.
Geh ich halt Angeln und Koch was, ups geht ja gar nicht.
Geh ich halt PvP, ups ziemlich unbalanced, naja wird mit patch 9.xx bestimmt mal behoben.

Geh ich halt Raiden, hm 3 Stunden suche per Hand für ne Grp, das war in WoW iwie leichter.

Man ist dank der langen Entwicklungszeiten in Wow dermaßen verwöhnt, dass einem dieses Spiel wie n Indigame vorkommt.
Ich sage voraus, dass maximal 20% der ehemaligen Wow Spieler die Geduld haben, bis sich ein Teil des Comforts bei SW:Tor einstellt.
Der Rest ist schneller wieder drüben und flamed im /1 als man gucken kann.

Für ne Story brauch ich kein Onlinegame, da kann ich auch Monkey Island spielen.
Ich für meine Teil bekomme auf Arbeit genug Quests.Lass mich nach Feierabend sicher nicht von einem Pixelhaufen von A nach B schicken.


----------



## Enrico300 (9. Dezember 2011)

Dazu muss man sagen das die meisten Abos aus Asien kommen sollen.
Macht dann natürlich Sinn das man ein Asien angehauchtes Addon rausbringt?!
Ich denke mal der einzige WoW Killer(wie ich diesen Begriffe hasse) ist die Zeit selber, es immer älter und älter und bald ergeht es diesem Spiel wie allen anderen Spielen vor seiner Zeit(Everquest,DaoC,UO).


----------



## Derulu (9. Dezember 2011)

Haltet euch an die Netiquette

Ich habe jetzt den einen oder anderen unpassenden Kommentar entfernt


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. Dezember 2011)

ich kann diesen ganzen Hype um SWTOR nicht richtig verstehen. Abgesehen von einem neuen Setting ist auch diese Spiel in den selben Zügen gestaltet wie jedes andere MMO. Auch dort geht es ums Questen, Inis machen, Raiden etc.
Es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden ob man lieber auf ein Sci-Fi oder eher auf ein Fantasy Scenario steht. 
Aber ich glaube nicht das es irgendwie ein Gefühl von etwas neuem auslösen wird wie es WoW zu seinen Anfangszeiten getan hat. 

Zum Thema sinkende Abo Zahlen.
Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Wenn ich 6 Jahre jeden Tag nur Pizza esse hab ich irgendwann einfach kein Bock mehr auf Pizza auch wenn sie noch sie geil schmeckt. Ich kann auch eine andere Sorte probieren aber Pizza bleibt Pizza. 
Ich hatte in meiner 5 jährigen Spielzeit öffters mal eine kein Bock Phase wo ich 3-6 Monate aufgehört hab. Jetzt gerade ist es wieder so. Ich logge mich eigentlich nur noch zum raiden ein. Und wenn meine Gruppe nicht auf mich angewiesen wäre würd ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr das tun. 
Der Reiz ist einfach nicht mehr da. Ich setzte meine Hoffnungen in Diablo 3, vll bringt dies frischen Wind in die MMO Scene. 

Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Pizza, ich hätte mal Lust auf Nudeln


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Dezember 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ich kann diesen ganzen Hype um SWTOR nicht richtig verstehen.


Nun, Starwars ist die umfangreichste und berühmteste Saga der Welt. Es gab das Starwars-Universum schon lange, bevor es irgendwelche Computerspiele gab, die man auch heute noch als solche bezeichnet. Als z.B. Zak Mckracken 1988 erschien, waren Obi Wan, Luke Skywalker und Darth Vader quasi schon zehn Jahre alt. Bis zu _"Warcraft: Orcs & Humans_" dauerte es da dann immernoch weitere sechs Jahre. Ich persönlich habe als Kind nie jemanden gesehen, der Illidan, Arthas oder Thrall sein wollte beim spielen. Aber wenn man mal nicht Cowboy und Indianer spielte, waren die Starwars Charaktere allgegenwärtig. Und mal ehrlich, wer hat noch nie irgendwie einen Laserschwertkampf imitiert oder versucht, mit der Macht die Fernbedienung zu holen, die mal wieder weit weg, z.B. auf dem Fernseher, lag, weil man nicht aufstehen wollte?
World of Warcraft ist insgesamt toll, keine Frage. Aber was die Story angeht und das ganze Drumherum insgesamt, kann es einfach mit Starwars nicht mithalten. Auch wenn Warcraft dahingehend schon nicht ohne ist. Aber den vielleicht 20 Warcraft Büchern stehen eben z.B. ungefähr 100 Starwars Bücher gegenüber, nur um mal einen Vergleich mit Zahlen zu präsentieren.
Und genau daraus resultiert eben auch dieser Hype. Für viele wird eine Art Kindheitstraum war, mal wirklich hautnah in die Rolle eines Jedis oder Sith zu schlüpfen. Dazu kommt dann eben auch noch die Tatsache, daß in WoW eine Sättigung eingetreten ist, auch bedingt durch den immer flacher werdenden Spielinhalt. Ob SWTOR im Endeffekt wirklich so gut sein wird, wie viele heute schon sagen und wie viele andere hoffen, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Die einzige wirklich mit Starwars vergleichbare Saga, Herr der Ringe, ist im MMO-Bereich ja doch geflopt, weil die Umsetzung weniger hielt, als die Story insgesamt hätte hergeben können.
Ich denke, wenn EA und Lucas das liefern, was man zu recht von beiden erwartet, wird SWTOR auf jeden Fall ein Erfolg werden, unabhängig davon, was aus WoW wird und was das für WoW bedeutet. Es wird Spieler geben, die Starwars spielen und WoW nichts (mehr) abgewinnen. Es wird aber auch Spieler geben, die von Starwars nichts halten und weiterhin bei WoW bleiben. Es wird Spieler geben, die irgendwie beide Spiele spielen. Und mit Sicherheit wird es auch viele Starwars-Spieler geben, die nie zuvor WoW gespielt haben. Im Endeffekt werden wohl beide Spiele nebeneinander existieren und vielleicht sogar voneinander profitieren. Es ist anzunehmen, daß WoW noch mehr Spieler verlieren wird. Wo bei diesem Trend Schluß ist, liegt jedoch einzig und allein daran, was Blizzard in der Zukunft bietet und nicht an irgendwelchen anderen Spielen. Und bei SWTOR müßte wirklich schon sehr viel falsch laufen, daß es kein Erfolg wird. Und ob nun irgendwann SWTOR WoW, was die Benutzerzahlen angeht, überholt oder nicht, ist doch völlig egal. Diskussionen darüber sind sowieso immer müßig. Es ist doch völlig egal, ob es irgendwann 8 Millionen Starwars-Spieler gibt und nur noch 4 Millionen, die WoW spielen, oder ob WoW den Abwärtstrend bei 8 Millionen stoppen kann und Starwars nur auf 4 Millionen Benutzer kommt. In beiden Fällen gäbe es 12 Millionen Menschen, die ein Spiel spielen, daß ihnen Spaß macht und was sie deshalb toll finden. Und das ist doch das Wichtigste oder nicht?


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Dezember 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ich kann diesen ganzen Hype um SWTOR nicht richtig verstehen. Abgesehen von einem neuen Setting ist auch diese Spiel in den selben Zügen gestaltet wie jedes andere MMO. Auch dort geht es ums Questen, Inis machen, Raiden etc.
> Es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden ob man lieber auf ein Sci-Fi oder eher auf ein Fantasy Scenario steht.
> Aber ich glaube nicht das es irgendwie ein Gefühl von etwas neuem auslösen wird wie es WoW zu seinen Anfangszeiten getan hat.
> 
> ...



Naja, das ist aber schon eine merkwürdige Ausrede, "meine Gruppe ist auf mich angewiesen"
Jeder ist ersetzbar, egal wie gut oder schlecht er spielt.
Würde an deiner Stelle nen Schlußstrich ziehen, sollen sie sich doch einen anderen Tank, Heiler oder DD suchen, gibts wie Sand am Meer 
Und du kannst in Ruhe ohne Zwang auf Diablo warten und es dann spielen.
Wenn mir etwas keinen Spaß bereitet, laß ich es sein, nur um anderen gefällig zu sein, gebe ich kein Geld aus.


----------



## Smoke83 (10. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nach Blizzards Aussage sind die Verlust der Spielerzahl nicht in Europa, sondern in den asiatischen Gebieten anzusiedeln.



Wirklich? Ich erinnere mich an Sprüche von wegen 13 Millionen Kunden.
Und das bevor !! WoW in Asien gestartet hatte.

Jetzt sind es 10,3 mit Asien! Ziehe die Asiaten ab und du hast nur noch 6-7 Mios.
Das sind Verluste von ~50%.


----------



## Vaisser (10. Dezember 2011)

Nö, laut Blizzard besteht der Großteil der 10,3 Millionen aus Asiaten. Demnach können es im Westen, USA und Europa, nicht mehr als 4,5 bis 5 Millionen Spieler sein.


----------



## Zorgonn (10. Dezember 2011)

Es wird noch solange WoW Server geben wie es sich für Blizzard rechnet...und ich denke mit der ein oder anderen Kostenanpassung wird die Spielerzahl die benötigt wird um Geld zu verdienen um die 50-100k liegen.


----------



## Vaisser (10. Dezember 2011)

Schaut man sich die Regale der Zeitschriftenläden an, bestehen gefühlte 80% der Gaminghefte aus wow-sonderheften oder rein auf wow spezialisierte Hefte. Solange sich das für die Verlage finanziell lohnt, lohnt es sich erst recht für Blizzard. Für Rift und HdRO gabs seidher je eine einzige Sonderausgabe.


----------



## Derulu (10. Dezember 2011)

Smoke83 schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich erinnere mich an Sprüche von wegen 13 Millionen Kunden.
> Und das bevor !! WoW in Asien gestartet hatte.
> 
> Jetzt sind es 10,3 mit Asien! Ziehe die Asiaten ab und du hast nur noch 6-7 Mios.
> Das sind Verluste von ~50%.



Da erinnerst du dich falsch^^

Höchste jemals verkündete Accountanzahl war 12 Mio, im September 2010. Seither sind (bisher) keine neuen Länder mehr dazu gekommen, Brasilien startet(e) jetzt gerade. In China, Taiwan, Singapur, Korea und Macao kann man schon seit Classic WoW spielen. Es ist ebenso Fakt, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Accounts aus ebendieser Region kommen


----------



## Blasto (10. Dezember 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Regale der Zeitschriftenläden an, bestehen *gefühlte 80% *der Gaminghefte aus wow-sonderheften oder rein auf wow spezialisierte Hefte. Solange sich das für die Verlage finanziell lohnt, lohnt es sich erst recht für Blizzard. Für Rift und HdRO gabs seidher je eine einzige Sonderausgabe.



Hör lieber nicht auf deine Gefühle...

und sind die Accountzahlen in Asian überhaupt wirklich messbar, da es für den Asiatischenraum ein eigenes Bezahlmodell gibt.


----------



## Lucindrell (10. Dezember 2011)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wie aus diesem Artikel zu entnehmen ist, hat WoW derzeit "nur" noch bei 10.3 Millionen Spielern. Angesichts des bald erscheinenden SWOTOR dürfte WoW zumindest kurzfristig weiter Federn lassen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr? Hat WoW mit ehemals 12 Millionen Spielerzahlen die goldenen Zeiten hinter sich oder wird WoW im nächsten Jahr wieder Boden gut machen können?





Da die Abogebühren im Vergleich zu anderen Hobbies ziemlich gering sind, denke ich, dass man sich ohne weiteres 2 - x MMOs gleichzeitig gönnen kann.

Man verzichtet ja auch nicht auf Rad fahren nur weil man nebenbei noch schwimmen geht.

Habe das Beta Wochenende in SW reingeschnuppert, konnte mich aber nicht wirklich fesseln.


----------



## Blasto (10. Dezember 2011)

Lucindrell schrieb:


> Da die Abogebühren im Vergleich zu anderen Hobbies ziemlich gering sind, denke ich, dass man sich ohne weiteres 2 - x MMOs gleichzeitig gönnen kann.
> 
> Man verzichtet ja auch nicht auf Rad fahren nur weil man nebenbei noch schwimmen geht.
> 
> Habe das Beta Wochenende in SW reingeschnuppert, konnte mich aber nicht wirklich fesseln.


Ich weiss nicht ob man ein MMO mit einem normalen Hobby vergleichen kann. Radfahren kann man für 1 Stunde, wenn man aber ein MMO richtig spielen will muss man mehr Zeit Investieren.


----------



## Soda1981 (10. Dezember 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob man ein MMO mit einem normalen Hobby vergleichen kann. Radfahren kann man für 1 Stunde, wenn man aber ein MMO richtig spielen will muss man mehr Zeit Investieren.



wenn ich angeln mit mmo spielen vergleiche kommt der zeitaufwand aber schon gut hinn und wer wetbewerbs mäßig fahrad fahren will wird wohl auch einige stunden einbringen müßen, die kosten sind aber bei beiden erheblich höher


----------



## Blasto (10. Dezember 2011)

Soda1981 schrieb:


> wenn ich angeln mit mmo spielen vergleiche kommt der zeitaufwand aber schon gut hinn und wer wetbewerbs mäßig fahrad fahren will wird wohl auch einige stunden einbringen müßen, die kosten sind aber bei beiden erheblich höher


Was bedeutet für dich Wettbewerbsfähig? Manche betätigen eine Sportart nur des Spaßes wegen und nicht des Siegeswillen.

Ach und Radfahren ist nicht wirklich teurer als Computerspielen, da ein guter PC schon +1500&#8364; kostet.

Edit:

Angeln kann man nicht mit MMOs vergleichen. Man angelt vielleicht einmal lang aber wenn man in einem MMO vorran kommen möchte, muss man pro Woche mehrene Stunden spielen. MMOs sind einfach die ultimativen Zeitfresser.


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Ach und Radfahren ist nicht wirklich teurer als Computerspielen, da ein guter PC schon +1500&#8364; kostet.



Quark. PCs sind viel günstiger. Man muss sich ja keinen High-End Rechner unter den Schreibtisch stellen, bei denen man wenige Prozent mehr Leistung teuer bezahlt.

Edit: ups, das war offtopic 
Ontopic: Joa, das Spiel altert. Ist ganz normal.


----------



## Derulu (10. Dezember 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> und sind die Accountzahlen in Asian überhaupt wirklich messbar, da es für den Asiatischenraum ein eigenes Bezahlmodell gibt.



Ja kann man messen. In der Volksrepublik China zB. spielen die Spieler in so genannten "Gaming Rooms", in die man sich zuerst einloggen muss, bevor man zu seinem "Account" kommt. Dort wird jede einzelne im Spiel verbrachte Minute aufgezeichnet, es wird für die im Spiel gezahlten Minuten bezahlt und jeder Login ist eindeutig einem Account zuweisbar (muss er ja auch sein, der Spieler muss ja zu "seinen" Charakteren)...

Nurt weil man keine "Prepaidgebühr/Flatrate" wie bei unseren Zahlungsmodellen hat, heißt das nicht, dass es in China keine Accounts gibt und man nicht weiß, wann welcher dieser Accounts online war. Jeder, der hier innerhalb von 30 Tagen eine Minute zu zahlen hatte, zählt als aktiver Account, so wie bei uns jeder bezahlte Account als solcher zählt


----------



## Nema-ZdC (11. Dezember 2011)

Nur noch mal aus dem Artikel



> Das Zugpferd schlechthin war erneut „World of Warcraft“. *Der Umsatz rund um das Online-Rollenspiel stieg auf 336 Millionen US-Dollar, ein Zuwachs um 16 Prozent.* Dabei ging die Zahl der aktiven Accounts binnen eines Quartals um etwa 800.000 zurück, laut Kotick allerdings im wesentlichen im asiatischen Raum, dessen Umsatzanteil eher gering ausfällt.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (11. Dezember 2011)

baum2go schrieb:


> Man ist dank der langen Entwicklungszeiten in Wow dermaßen verwöhnt, dass einem dieses Spiel wie n Indigame vorkommt.
> Ich sage voraus, dass maximal 20% der ehemaligen Wow Spieler die Geduld haben, bis sich ein Teil des Comforts bei SW:Tor einstellt.
> Der Rest ist schneller wieder drüben und flamed im /1 als man gucken kann.
> 
> ...


Ich für meinen Teil würde es sehr begrüßen, denn auf diese Community verzichte ich gerne. Je weniger WoW-Spieler SWTRO spielen, desto mehr Spaß wird es mir machen.


----------



## Loony555 (11. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde es sehr begrüßen, denn auf diese Community verzichte ich gerne. Je weniger WoW-Spieler SWTRO spielen, desto mehr Spaß wird es mir machen.


Oh wie oft haben wir diesen Satz in den letzten 5 Jahren beim Release eines neuen MMO gehört?
Und letztlich waren 90% der ach so glücklichen Umsteiger doch wieder in WoW unterwegs, obwohl die Community ja so schlimm ist. Wird auch diesmal so sein. Jede Wette. Und so schlimm Ist sie nicht. Echt nicht. Klar hat man schwarze Schafe, aber im grossen und ganzen sind die meisten Spieler total in Ordnung.
Ich denke viele steigern sich einfach viel zu sehr da rein, dass alles so schlimm ist. 
Es gibt bei den anonymen Alkoholikern (nicht dass ich da hingehe, aber ich habe Bekannte) einen Leitspruch: "Vorstellung schafft Wirklichkeit."
Auf wow bezogen, je mehr man liest, sieht und denkt, dass unsere Community so schlimm ist, desto mehr glaubt man auch daran und empfindet es so, dass sie schlimm ist. Man muss einfach vieles viel entspannter angehen, dann regt man sich nicht tödlich auf, wenn man mal einen "Affen" in der Gruppe hat (oder auch mehrere), sondern lacht drüber. Aber dieser Charakterzug kommt vielleicht auch erst mit zunehmendem Alter und Lebenserfahrung jenseits der Dreissig. Stress hat man auf Arbeit und im Alltag auch so schon genug, da muss man sich im Spiel echt keinen machen bzw. machen lassen. Sehe ich jedenfalls so.


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. Dezember 2011)

Was manche leute für Panik machen kann ich nicht verstehen. 

Nur weil ein Paar Millionen Spieler weniger verzeichnet werden muss es nicht bedeuten dass das Spiel gleich Stirbt. Star Wars wird einebenwürdgiger "Gegner" werden, evtl wirds mehr Spieler wie WoW haben, na und? wem Interessierts? Die Leute die WoW mögen werden es auch weiterhin Spielen. Guild Wars 2 Werde ich nächstes Jahr auch anfangen, bedeutet aber nicht dass ich WoW den rücken kehren werde, genauso wie ich mit Diablo 3 anfangen werde, hindert mich aber nicht daran WoW zu spielen. 

Diese ewigen Vergleiche sind eh totaler schwachsinn, denn WoW war nie das Erste seiner Art, ich denke mal nur dass viele auf grund der Bekanntheit von Warcraft damit angefangen haben. Es gibt von jedem Spielegerne hunderte Clone und gleichwertige Spiele.

Wie dem auch sei, WoW  bleibt ein gutes spiel selbst wenn es in 5 Jahren nur noch 3 Millionen Spieler Weltweit haben wird.

mfg


----------



## Gimlor (11. Dezember 2011)

SW wird sich in dem MMO-Segment seinen Marktanteil holen und gut. Es ist gar nicht das Ziel, irgendwelche Spiele zu "killen". 

Einfache Regel: *Solange sich WoW für Blizz finanziell rentiert, wird es weiter bestehen. Falls nicht, wird Blizzard es "sterben" lassen*.

So und nicht anders. Und wenn 1 Mio Spieler die dreifachen Abo-Kosten zahlen, damit WoW nicht abgeschaltet wird, wird Blizz auch das tun, solange es ausreichend große schwarze Zahlen auf dem Blizz-Konto gibt. It is all about money!


----------



## Blasto (11. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja kann man messen. In der Volksrepublik China zB. spielen die Spieler in so genannten "Gaming Rooms", in die man sich zuerst einloggen muss, bevor man zu seinem "Account" kommt. Dort wird jede einzelne im Spiel verbrachte Minute aufgezeichnet, es wird für die im Spiel gezahlten Minuten bezahlt und jeder Login ist eindeutig einem Account zuweisbar (muss er ja auch sein, der Spieler muss ja zu "seinen" Charakteren)...
> 
> Nurt weil man keine "Prepaidgebühr/Flatrate" wie bei unseren Zahlungsmodellen hat, heißt das nicht, dass es in China keine Accounts gibt und man nicht weiß, wann welcher dieser Accounts online war. Jeder, der hier innerhalb von 30 Tagen eine Minute zu zahlen hatte, zählt als aktiver Account, so wie bei uns jeder bezahlte Account als solcher zählt


Mir ist schn bewusst wie das Abo Modell in China funktioniert aber es ist nicht so aussagekräftig wie ein das Abo Modell mit Monatlicher Gebühr.

Aber lassen wir es lieber das ist doch schon ein bisschen zu sehr Off Topic


----------



## Falcoron (11. Dezember 2011)

gut dann mal wieder zurück zum Thema: 
WoW war, ist und wird ewig in guter Erinnerung bleiben. Zum einen in meiner persönlichen Meinung (trotz Kritik) zum anderen in der allg. Geschichte des MMOs.
Ok mag sein, dass die Abbozahlen sinken - doch man muss auch bedenken, wie alt dieses Spiel schon ist. Als es damals rauskam war ich mitte zwanzig ^^ jetzt bin ich 32 Jahre alt und 
möchte auch wieder was anderes spielen. Fakt - Punkt.
Ich denke WoW ist eines der besten Spiele, die ich jemals gespielt habe und eines der am längsten "gezockten" Spieler aller Zeiten. (kA ob dies bei SWTOR der Fall sein wird)
Jetzt fragt man sich zurecht warum man so lange ein Spiel spielt? Ich denke es ist weniger das Spiel - es sind die Mitmenschen mit denen man spielt. (welches durch Dungeonbrowser etc. mehr und mehr kaputt gemacht wird)
Ich denke weiterhin - hätte ich eine gut funktionierende und motivierte Gilde weiterhin gehabt, dann hätte ich wohl noch nicht mit WoW aufgehört. (liegt aber auch teilweise an mir selbst, da ich nur schwer neue Anfänge wage)
Selbst wenn die Abbozahlen sinken - na und? hat man wirklich gedacht WoW würde ewig der Primus sein? Leute bitte.... der Markt der MMORPGs ist reichhaltig und jeder möchte nun mal dies spielen was ihm am meisten Spaß macht.
Sei es AION, RIFT, WOW oder SWTOR oder oder oder..... ewig wird nichts auf dieser Welt gespielt. (oder besser gesagt ewig wird sich nichts auf Platz 1. halten)
Ich frage mich, was mein Neffe in 10, 15 Jahren zocken wird... sicher nicht WoW.. 

Also auf denne


----------



## jeef (11. Dezember 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Ach und Radfahren ist nicht wirklich teurer als Computerspielen, da ein guter PC schon +1500€ kostet.



Wasn Blödsinn musst nicht mal 350 Euro ausgeben (wenn man nen Monitor und Co. schon hat) um alles aktuelle zu daddeln


----------



## Schlamm (11. Dezember 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Wasn Blödsinn musst nicht mal 350 Euro ausgeben (wenn man nen Monitor und Co. schon hat) um alles aktuelle zu daddeln


Eben, der Rest ist doch bloss Aufschlag, damit ein angebissener Apfel auf dem Teil zu sehen ist.


----------



## granreserva (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 

Ich tu hier auch mal als classik beginner meine meinung es ist halt so das Wow nun schon ein dinosaurier ist !!!
Die luft isr raus dutzende menschen hab ich in den Jahren kennen gelernt besonders viel in classik&BC kaum noch jemand von der alten riege zockt ! seit wotl ist die luft einwenig raus bei den alten ! habe 8 85er chars endcontent durch.
Ich werde das erste mal nun meinen acc abmelden es kommt kein neuer inhalt mehr der content ist durch gespielt das Böse besiegt.
soll ich nun 1 jahr lang gold farmen oder acm´s abrackern?

Auch Blizz rechnet mit einen langsamen verschwinden von wow haben sie selbst geschrieben in einer meldung!!!
Aber weclhes Spiel war schon so fesselnd wie Wow ?? oder hatt je über 12 mio online user!
Es wird die nächsten jahre auch kein neues mmo gegebn was so erfolgreich ist!
Wow war einfach wie ein 6 im lotto mit superzahl für die entwicker.


----------



## CalibraHH (17. Dezember 2011)

ich würde auch mal sagen, das 10mio user nicht wirklich schlecht sind. alle anderen mmo hersteller, würden sofort tauschen mit blizzard  und das nach 7 jahren. also ich sehe da noch kein ende von wow. jetzt kommen ja noch die asiatischen pandas, vielleicht lockt das ja erst wieder millionen von asiaten ins spiel. wer weiß? 

aber dennoch wird in wow natürlich alles automatisiert. wie in der realen welt eben auch. alles wird unpersönlicher, alles soll schnell gehen. wenn man in keiner gilde ist, kann man kaum noch neue kontakte schließen, die auch länger halten oder mit denen man öfter in inis rumläuft oder aufgaben erledigt. es wird langsam alles auf die gilde eingegrenzt. man braucht nur noch auf einen knopf drücken und schon sitzt man in einer ini mit 4 anderen fremden, die man nie wieder sieht. man drückt nur noch auf einen knopf und man sitzt mit 24 fremden in einem raid, die man auch nie wieder sieht. klar macht da jeder was er will und es gibt keine kommunikation. also wird man eher zum einzelkämpfer. die einzigen leute, die man noch gut kennt sind die aus seiner gilde... und selbst dort kennt man nicht immer alle wirklich gut.

und als einzelkämpfer wird es eben langweilig... 

ich will auch nicht damit anfangen, das früher alles besser war, aber dort musste man eben nach leuten suchen, die mit einem in die inis laufen oder mit denen man quests erledigen wollte. so hat man wirklich sehr viele kennengelernt und in die FL aufgenommen und später immer wieder mal was mit denen unternommen. heute kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie ich neue leute kennenlernen soll. jede quest ist allein zu schaffen, jede ini kann man schnell allein mit fremden gehen und sogar der neue raid läßt sich nun allein abschließen.

ganz ehrlich gesagt, spiele ich noch gerne raids mit meiner gilde und mache hier und da was in wow. aber so langsam wird es eben leider unpersönlich in der spielewelt. keiner interessiert sich mehr für den anderen. und ich denke, wenn ein neues mmo rauskommt, was wirklich gut ist (vielleicht ja auch titan von blizzard) und was eben etwas ganz neues ist würde ich sofort wechseln. und ich glaube, da denken viele so wie ich. viele spieler warten evtl nur auf etwas neues, aber solange wird wow eben noch sehr viele spieler bei sich behalten, weil es zur zeit noch das beste spiel ist. das star wars mmo ist eben auch das selbe wie wow. ist alles nur auf star wars getrimmt. da werden sicher ein paar leute hingehen, aber den großen boom erwarte ich dort nicht.

mfg
cali


----------



## Blasto (17. Dezember 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Wasn Blödsinn musst nicht mal 350 Euro ausgeben (wenn man nen Monitor und Co. schon hat) um alles aktuelle zu daddeln


Wenn man einen halbwegs qualitativen Computer haben möchte muss man schon tiefer in die Geldbörse greifen.


----------



## droste (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mal das man wie ich ein paar Monate Pause machen sollte, wenn ein das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt. Hab mal geschrieben Wow ist out, aber heute habe ich mal wieder angefangen und muss sagen... noch lange nicht. Der Jedi Müll ist doch nur was für Fans. Ich sehe zur Zeit keinen Gegner in weiter Sicht für Wow.


----------



## erwo (20. Dezember 2011)

granreserva schrieb:


> Auch Blizz rechnet mit einen langsamen verschwinden von wow haben sie selbst geschrieben in einer meldung!!!
> Aber weclhes Spiel war schon so fesselnd wie Wow ?? oder hatt je über 12 mio online user!



Es ist noch offiziell bis 2014 supported laut Blizzard, aber ob sie dann noch 9 Millionen Spieler haben?

Aber sie werden es auf keinen Fall abschalten bis ihr neues MMO draussen ist, und wenn sie das nicht schaffen bis 2014 läuft wow vllt. auch noch länger... wer weiss...


----------



## Dalfi (20. Dezember 2011)

Wer ein Spiel mit 8 stelligen Spieler Zahlen als auf dem absteigenden Ast bezeichnet, der hat wohl die Realität ein wenig verschoben. Andere MMOs träumen von solchen Zahlen.


----------



## Brutharr (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles hier gelesen, nur die ersten 3 Seiten...............aber

*Nennt mir bitte mal ein anderes Game, was 7 Jahre lang fast täglich über 5 Millionen Spieler mehrere Stunden an den PC fesselt und immer noch Spass macht!*

Na..?

Richtig, es gibt keins!

Ich selbst spiele WoW seit der Open Beta Horde only und es macht mir immer noch Spass!

Die meisten Spieler lassen sich den Spass von anderen verderben, Leistungsdruck, Zeitdruck und Gearabhängigkeit spielen da eine große Rolle.
Der Leistungsdruck unserer Gilde hat mit Ende BC aufgehört und es macht den meisten nun mehr Spass als vorher.
Schön chillig raiden, dabei lustig im TS schnaken usw usw

Hab SW bei meinem Bruder gesehen, bissl höher aufgelöste Texturen, ähnliches UI, also auch nur ein MMO.
Dafür soll ich ein mittlerweile gut ausgebautes soziales Netzwerk aufgeben? (genau das ist die Stärke von WoW)


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. Dezember 2011)

Nach so vielen Jahren ist WOW in Würde gealtert und wenn überhaupt ist es von uns Usern verschlimmbessert worden.

Blizzard hat nur immer versucht es denen recht zu machen die am lautesten geschrieen haben. PVPler und Raider.

Nun wie auch immer, es war ein gutes Spiel, aber SWtoR ist einfach besser, stimmiger und hat halt einen besseren Background.

Ich werde nicht mehr zurückkehren, aber ich werde WOW immer in guter Erinnerung behalten. 

Die Community weniger. Aber ein nicht kleiner Teil wird mich wohl verfolgen.


----------



## Garthel (20. Dezember 2011)

Verliert WoW halt Spieler...wen stört es? So was kommt vor und spätestens zum nächsten Addon schauen alle
nochmal wieder rein...regen sich auf und hauen wieder ab...kennt man ja.

Diesen SW:tor Hype finde ich einfach nur grandios...hab es mir noch nicht angeschaut, werde damit warten bis
es ein paar Monate auf dem Buckel hat. Habe mir bisher jeden Hype angetan und wurde dort immer wieder
enttäuscht...nicht immer vom Spiel, eher von den Mitspielern.

HdRo: War einfach nicht mein Fall, ging wohl vielen so und seit dem f2p ist von der relativ netten Com kaum
mehr was übrig soweit ich gehört habe.

Warhammer: Ansich das beste Spiel bisher, leider waren die ganzen WoWler der Untergang. Diese "Ich vergleiche
ein RvR-Konzept mit den PvP-Arenen von WoW" und "Ich möchte unbedingt schnell 40 sein...ach menno, warum
bekomm ich ohne RR hier voll auf den Sack" Mentalität hat dort alles zerstört. Ich würds noch immer zocken, aber
aufgrund der ganzen Rufe dieser WoWler hat man das Spiel ja kaputtgepatched, allein wenn ich an die Ratten-
löcher denke. 

Aion: Der wohl schwachsinnigste Hype überhaupt. Das ich darauf reingefallen bin stört mich noch immer und die
Hülle in meinem Regal erinnert mich immer wieder an diese unsinnige Finanzverschwendung für einen Grinder.

Rift: In meinen Augen schon fast ein WoW-Klon, habs versucht, hat bei mir nicht gezündet. Wer es mag soll es
spielen, aber mir gefällt der Klassenprimus dort besser.

STo: Als vorgeschädigter StarTrek-Fan hab ich mir das Spiel eher selbst gehyped. ^^ Finds ansich Klasse, spiel
es aber nur ab und an man für nen Monat wenn ich eine WoW-Pause brauche...das Endgame dort ist leider noch
eintöniger wie bei WoW. 

So, dass sind die wohl 5 am meisten Gehypten Spiele der letzten Jahre wenn ich mich nicht irre, bisher ist jedes
davon den Bach runter gegangen. STo, HdRo sind f2p um überhaupt noch exestieren zu können, war hat nichtmal
mehr nen deutschen Server und mit Aion und Rift hab ich mich nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt. Jedes dieser Spiele
hat aber für einen gewissen Zeitraum Spieler von WoW abgezogen, welche zu großen Teilen zurück gekommen 
sind. Blizz brauch sich also meiner Ansicht nacht auch bei einer StarWars Lizenz keine Sorgen machen...ein paar
kleine Bugs am Anfang und die Spieler werden wie bei War abhauen...ein paar Grindphasen weil irgendein Idiot
vergessen hat Quests in einem Gebiet zu implementieren und die Spieler werden wie bei Aion abhauen...oder
ein etwas eintöniges Endgame und die Spieler werden wie bei STo abhauen.

Die WoW-Spielerschaft besteht zu 90% aus "verwöhnten Einzelkindern" die sofort jammern und heulen wenn sie
nicht bekommen was sie wollen und dann zu Mami (WoW) laufen um wieder glücklich zu sein. Sieben Jahre Zeit
um Bugs auszubügeln, eine große Spielwelt zu erschaffen und mehr oder weniger das Balancing zu optimieren
sorgen nunmal dafür dass fast jeder Spieler bei anderen Games nur sieht "Die haben Bugs...WoW nicht...sind die
doof...ich geh zurück". Das Warcraft zu release warscheinlich noch schlimmer war (hab erst zu BC angefangen, 
Schande über mein Haupt) übersehen die meisten.

Also, freut euch über sw:tor, redet wow wegen einer Million Spieler weniger tot...in 3-6 Monaten sehen wir uns
entweder bei Deathwing...oder auf tatooine....sollte sw:tor nicht untergegangen sein und ich es mal ausprobieren. ^^


----------



## k0ller (21. Dezember 2011)

Brutharr schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles hier gelesen, nur die ersten 3 Seiten...............aber
> 
> *Nennt mir bitte mal ein anderes Game, was 7 Jahre lang fast täglich über 5 Millionen Spieler mehrere Stunden an den PC fesselt und immer noch Spass macht!*
> 
> ...


doch sw-tor und glaub mir ich war wow fanboy, aber sorry swtor ist meiner meinung einmalig


----------



## Schlamm (21. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> doch sw-tor und glaub mir ich war wow fanboy, aber sorry swtor ist meiner meinung einmalig



Nicht unbedingt. Aus meiner Sicht ist das Spiel kein Onlinegame im großen Stil. Dafür bietet das Spiel zu wenig Reize mit anderen zu zocken (Ausser mal ner Ini)

Und der Rest wurde von zig offlinegames besser gemacht. Da ist sogar z.b. Borderlands gruppenfreundlicher.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich haber mir SWToR noch nicht angeschaut, und werde es warscheinlich auch nicht, da StarWars einfach nicht so mein Ding ist (okay die 3 alten Filme ja der Rest NEIN). Aber viele MMos zeigen es doch, das selbst mit ca 500.000 zahlenden Spielern sich der Betrieb einiger Server anscheinend noch lohnt.

Ein lustiges Beispiel: Ragnarök muahahaha, das dieses, mit wie ich finde SNES Grafik und unmöglichem Levelsystem ausgestattete Spiel immer noch betrieben wird. Für mich unbegreiflich aber egal, für die Betreiber eine Einkommensquelle und für die Spieler Spass. Sollen sie doch. 

Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein "Fanboy", wenn schon eher "Fanman", aber lasst doch jede/n nach ihrer/seiner Fasson zocken was er/sie möchte. Selbst wenn SWToR oder AoC, DaoC oder Urbock mehr User als WoW haben sollten, wird Blizzard der einzige sein, der WoW "tötet" (Server aus und aus die Maus).

naja just my 42 cent

so long ding dong


Ford


----------



## Derulu (21. Dezember 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Aus meiner Sicht ist das Spiel kein Onlinegame im großen Stil. Dafür bietet das Spiel zu wenig Reize mit anderen zu zocken (Ausser mal ner Ini)
> 
> Und der Rest wurde von zig offlinegames besser gemacht. Da ist sogar z.b. Borderlands gruppenfreundlicher.



Ich geb dir recht, MMO im Sinne von "ich spiele mit ganz vielen Leuten gleichzeitig und komme mir vor wie in einer riesigen, wuselnden, vollbelebten Welt" ist SW:ToR schon aufgrund seiner instanzierten Welt nicht wirklich...obwohl die Server voll sein sollen, kommt in keiner "Weltinstanz" das Gefühl auf "ich spiele mit vielen anderen"... ansonsten ist es echt ganz lustig, aber das "belebte Welt"-Gefühl, kommt trotz Serverwarteschlangen von mehr als 2h nicht so sehr auf


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Dezember 2011)

von meinen RL-Freunden aus Classic Zeiten spielt keiner mehr WoW, einer ist nun bei SWToR das guck ich mir nächste Woche mal bei ihm an. Somit kann ich subjektiv behaupten, daß die Spielerzahlen sinken :-) Ich hab auch mal ne kleine Pause gemacht Mitte LichKing, aber immo sehe ich (noch) keinen Grund, was anderes zu zocken, da ich das PvP im WoW wirklich mag (jaaa ich mache es nicht schlecht wie viele andere und eine perfekte Klassenbalance kann es nicht geben, wär ja auch langweilig - dann müßte man die Schuld ja beim Spieler selbst suchen...). Aber vllt ändert es sich ja wenn ich Star Wars kennenlerne...wer weiß ? Ist ja eh nur ein Spiel, also nicht vergessen...!


----------



## Schlamm (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele WoW wirklich gerne. Auch jetzt noch. Der Schlachtzugsbrowser war die beste Idee die Blizz seit langen hatte (Und das meine ich wikrlich so, auch wenn das mit dem Loot so eine Sache ist^^)

Dennoch wird der Patch nicht bis zu MoP reichen. Also ist es Spiel auf Zeit, wann ich eine Pause in WoW einlege. 

Und was dann?

Diablo zählt nicht, ist ja ein ganz anderes Genre. SWTOR hat bei mir zu keiner offenen Kinnlade gesorft (obwohl sowas natürlich echt schwer ist, weil man ja wirklich schon viel gesehen hat). So toll die Offline Games wie Assassins Creed und Skyrim auch sind...es ist nummal Singleplayer Games.
Jeder der sich an ein MMO gewöhnt hat, dem ist das auf Dauer zu wenig...denke ich

Die WOW-Pause kommt bei mir auch, die Frage ist bloss wann...


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Dezember 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Sieben Jahre Zeit um Bugs auszubügeln, eine große Spielwelt zu erschaffen und mehr oder weniger das Balancing zu optimieren
> sorgen nunmal dafür dass fast jeder Spieler bei anderen Games nur sieht "Die haben Bugs...WoW nicht...sind die
> doof...ich geh zurück". Das Warcraft zu release warscheinlich noch schlimmer war (hab erst zu BC angefangen,
> Schande über mein Haupt) übersehen die meisten.



Nunja, Was Bugs angeht war WOW auch bei Relase schon ziemlich frei davon. Das war schon immer eine Tugend von Blizz.
Das das Endgame höchst casualfeindlich war muss man allerdings einräumen.
Das Blizz die sieben Jahre genutzt haben und das Spiel zu evolutionieren kann man ihnen ja wohl kaum vorwerfen.
Dementsprechend sind die Spieler halt auch an einen gewissen Comfort gewöhnt.
Wenn heutzutage jemand ein Auto ohne Bremskraftverstärker, ABS, Airbag, USB/MP3 Radio etc auf dem Markt bringen würde, um sich dann über die verwöhnten Kunden zu ärgern, den würde auch kaum jemand ernst nehmen oder?


----------



## Fireball023 (22. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> doch sw-tor und glaub mir ich war wow fanboy, aber sorry swtor ist meiner meinung einmalig



Stimmt da Old Repulic schon 7 Jahre draussen ist und schon 5 Mio Kunden hat..... Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob Leute auch die Posts richtig lesen...


----------



## Warnung (22. Dezember 2011)

@ Fireball023 
Dacht ich mir genauso als ich ich den Post von K0ller überflog und ein fragendes Gesicht aufsetzte.

Wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, ist die gesamte Welt von SWtoR instanziert ... und schon ist es für mich uninteressant geworden ... an einen Onlinespiel reizt mich nun mal die offenen Welt und das man anderen Spielern überall begegnen kann, ansonsten kann ich gleich ein offline Spiel spielen. 
Also so wie in Guild Wars da waren auch nur die Städte offen und der Rest war instanziert ... wie alt ist mittlerweile Guild Wars??? 
Vielleicht ist es jetzt bei Guild Wars 2 anders???

Mal überlegen bessere Grafik dafür aber eine instanzierte Welt ... ne das passt für mich selber nicht.

Ich spiele WoW schon seit Anfang an und ich muss sagen das mir keine größeren Bugs aufgefallen sind ... weil eben auch Blizzard den Slogan hat "When its done" und die ihre Spiele mehrmals testen, was bei anderen Herstellern nicht so ist ... häufig "Elektronische Kunst"


----------



## sympathisant (22. Dezember 2011)

Warnung schrieb:


> Wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, ist die gesamte Welt von SWtoR instanziert ... und schon ist es für mich uninteressant geworden ... an einen Onlinespiel reizt mich nun mal die offenen Welt und das man anderen Spielern überall begegnen kann, ansonsten kann ich gleich ein offline Spiel spielen.
> 
> Also so wie in Guild Wars da waren auch nur die Städte offen und der Rest war instanziert ... wie alt ist mittlerweile Guild Wars???
> Vielleicht ist es jetzt bei Guild Wars 2 anders???



war da am anfang auch sehr skeptisch. instanziert wird aber wohl nur wenn zu viele spieler unterwegs sind. ist mir noch nicht passiert. man sieht also ständig andere spieler und kann interagieren. genauso wie bei wow. lediglich kleinste gebiete sind instanziert, wenn es nämlich um deine persönliche story geht. das ist dann oft ein raum in einem gebäude.



Warnung schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW schon seit Anfang an und ich muss sagen das mir keine größeren Bugs aufgefallen sind ... weil eben auch Blizzard den Slogan hat "When its done" und die ihre Spiele mehrmals testen, was bei anderen Herstellern nicht so ist ... häufig "Elektronische Kunst"



in wow keine bugs. ständig und immer wieder. teilweise so schlimm, dass instanzen nicht spielbar waren, missionsgeber nicht ansprechbar waren ... usw. aber das vergisst man allzugerne.

guck mal hier:

http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/WoW-Patch-403-Bekannte-Bugs-x-Event-Probleme-in-Eisenschmiede-und-falsche-Goldmengen-fuer-Daily-Quests-799925/


bei swtor hatte ich bis jetzt mit keinen bugs zu kämpfen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (22. Dezember 2011)

Warnung schrieb:


> @ Fireball023
> Wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, ist die gesamte Welt von SWtoR instanziert ... und schon ist es für mich uninteressant geworden ... an einen Onlinespiel reizt mich nun mal die offenen Welt und das man anderen Spielern überall begegnen kann, ansonsten kann ich gleich ein offline Spiel spielen.
> Also so wie in Guild Wars da waren auch nur die Städte offen und der Rest war instanziert ... wie alt ist mittlerweile Guild Wars???
> Vielleicht ist es jetzt bei Guild Wars 2 anders???



Instanziert sind nur gewisse Bereiche wennzu viele Spieler unterwegs sind bzw. Gibt's halt Storybereiche die du nur alleine betreten kannst, dafür hast du aber halt ne grandiose Story.
Wenn das Spiel ne Weile läuft werden sich Punkte bilden wo sich die Spieler treffen um miteinander zu interagieren. Im Prinzip sieht man genauso oft Leute wie in WoW wenn mal wieder gelevelt wird.


----------



## wolow (22. Dezember 2011)

Warnung schrieb:


> Wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, ist die gesamte Welt von SWtoR instanziert ... und schon ist es für mich uninteressant geworden ... an einen Onlinespiel reizt mich nun mal die offenen Welt und das man anderen Spielern überall begegnen kann, ansonsten kann ich gleich ein offline Spiel spielen.



Sei unbesorgt, SWTOR ist wie WOW, nur in einem anderen Universum. Ich habe ca.4 Jahre WOW gezockt und mein Account läuft sogar noch. 
Allerdings ist für mich das StarWars Thema ( wahrscheinlich altersbedingt ) unwiederstehlich und somit zocke ich seit dem letzten Beta Wochenende SWTOR. 
Aus meiner WOW Gilde sind kaum Leute gewechselt, vor allem mit folgendem Argument: "Wenn MMO dann will ich mit nem Zwerg und ner riesigen Keule Monster vermöbeln, Sifi ist nix für mich!" Und das ist doch auch ok. 

WOW verliert Spieler und gewinnt Neue. Und wenn es irgendwann vorbei ist ists eben vorbei. 
Wer weiss was uns die Zukunft für tolle Games bringen wird? Ich zumindest habe in meinen ersten C64 Tagen nie im Leben für möglich gehalten mal sowas wie WOW oder SWTOR zu spielen. 

Die Kunst heutzutage ist zu geniessen was man hat hatt, satt nur daran zu denken was einem morgen fehlen könnte!


----------



## Cantharion (22. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich geb dir recht, MMO im Sinne von "ich spiele mit ganz vielen Leuten gleichzeitig und komme mir vor wie in einer riesigen, wuselnden, vollbelebten Welt" ist SW:ToR schon aufgrund seiner instanzierten Welt nicht wirklich...obwohl die Server voll sein sollen, kommt in keiner "Weltinstanz" das Gefühl auf "ich spiele mit vielen anderen"... ansonsten ist es echt ganz lustig, aber das "belebte Welt"-Gefühl, kommt trotz Serverwarteschlangen von mehr als 2h nicht so sehr auf



Ich weiß nicht ob du SWTOR wirklich gezockt hast, aber das hört sich sehr WoW-fanboy-like an.

Ich spiele auf resurrection zone, ca 30-35minuten Wartezeit mit einem Freund und treffe beim Leveln IMMER andere Spieler.
Klar, in einzelmissionen/instanzierten quests nicht, aber die Atmosphäre dieser Quests wäre total zerstört wenn sie nicht Instanziert wären.


----------



## odinxd (22. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich geb dir recht, MMO im Sinne von "ich spiele mit ganz vielen Leuten gleichzeitig und komme mir vor wie in einer riesigen, wuselnden, vollbelebten Welt" ist SW:ToR schon aufgrund seiner instanzierten Welt nicht wirklich...obwohl die Server voll sein sollen, kommt in keiner "Weltinstanz" das Gefühl auf "ich spiele mit vielen anderen"... ansonsten ist es echt ganz lustig, aber das "belebte Welt"-Gefühl, kommt trotz Serverwarteschlangen von mehr als 2h nicht so sehr auf




Hm könnte ich persönlich so nicht sagen. Ich spiele auf einem Server ohne (!!!) Warteschlange. Und in den Levelgebieten sehe ich mehr Leben als in Wow Levelgebieten.

Klar ist ja auch ein Unterschied SW ist neu und alle fangen nun das leveln an. Kann man halt in einigen Monaten erst genau sagen. Aber die Welt wirkt auf mich schon lebendig. Überall laufen mir andere Spieler über den Weg und der Chat ist auch immer gut befüllt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich versteh hier einige Leute echt nicht. Es muß immer das eigene verteidigt werden und alles andere ist schlecht. Im Moment spiele ich beide MMOs, Starwars und WoW. Bin ich nun somit ein Außenseiter, ein Spalter? Glaube nicht.

In WoW wird geraidet, in Starwars wird abgeschaltet und genossen. Es ist halt alles neu, die Instanzen gefallen mir, vor allem die spannende Inszenierung. Man kann endlich mal so riiiichtig böse spielen (die Szene beim Imperium-Kopfgeldjäger, bei dem man den Papa vor dessen Kind erschießt, ist recht krass...). Man findet eigentlich immer jemanden für Instanzen, das gefällt mir. Und die Community ist noch nicht ganz so verdorben wie die mir seit 7 Jahren bekannte Community von WoW.

Auf der anderen Seite hat man halt ein Spiel, welches man kennt, welches man liebt (!) und dort massig Kontakte, die man nur ungern aufgibt.

Also, warum streiten, was nun besser ist?


----------



## Derulu (23. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> war da am anfang auch sehr skeptisch. instanziert wird aber wohl nur wenn zu viele spieler unterwegs sind. ist mir noch nicht passiert. man sieht also ständig andere spieler und kann interagieren. genauso wie bei wow. lediglich kleinste gebiete sind instanziert, wenn es nämlich um deine persönliche story geht. das ist dann oft ein raum in einem gebäude.



Die gesamte Welt ist instanziert (permanent), teilweise bis zu 6 Instanzen...es bekommen nur mehrere Spieler die selbe Instanz zugewiesen und nicht jeder eine eigene (sobald mehr als die für die "Instanz" zulässige Spieleranzahl sich in dem Gebiet rumtreibt), weswegen man andere Spieler sieht, aber eben nicht alle (Phasing ist auch nicht so anders vom Prinzip^^)



Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du SWTOR wirklich gezockt hast, aber das hört sich sehr WoW-fanboy-like an.
> 
> Ich spiele auf resurrection zone, ca 30-35minuten Wartezeit mit einem Freund und treffe beim Leveln IMMER andere Spieler.
> Klar, in einzelmissionen/instanzierten quests nicht, aber die Atmosphäre dieser Quests wäre total zerstört wenn sie nicht Instanziert wären.



Level 21 Char
Level 11 Char
2x Level 5 Char
1x Level 4 Char

Aber nein, ich spiele kein SW:TOR^^

Die Welt ist nun mal "instanziert", gestern waren zwar zeitweise 192 auf Balmorra unterwegs, in meiner Instanz liefen davon aber nur 20-30 rum...in WoW, siehst du in Nicht-Phasing Gebiete tatsächlich ALLE zu diesem Zeitpunkt in diesem gebiet befindlichen Spieler...mehr hab ich gar nicht gesagt, das Gefühl "Wir sind sooooo viele, wau", ist nicht ganz so da, trotzdem ist es doch ok, nein sogar gut

Edit:
Während des Levelns ist es mir sogar in Spitzenzeiten lieber, wenn nicht alle gemeinsam rumfleuchen, es genügt, sich mit 20-30 Anderen um ein Questitem/Mobs zu raufen, da muss ich mich nicht mit 180 Leuten "arrangieren"


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2011)

ja. ich hab das prinzip verstanden. :-) trotzdem habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass ein gebiet instanziert war. weil eben noch nicht so viele spieler in diesem gebiet rumgelaufen sind, dass das notwendig gewesen wäre.

soll heissen, dass bis jetzt immer alle spieler in die erste instanz gepasst haben.


----------



## Derulu (23. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja. ich hab das prinzip verstanden. :-) trotzdem habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass ein gebiet instanziert war. weil eben noch nicht so viele spieler in diesem gebiet rumgelaufen sind, dass das notwendig gewesen wäre.
> 
> soll heissen, dass bis jetzt immer alle spieler in die erste instanz gepasst haben.



Du levelst wohl schneller als ich^^
Gestern 20:00 Uhr, Balmorra, bis zu 6 Instanzen pro Zone, 192 Spieler auf dem Planeten, Server Gnawer's Roost


----------



## Akium (23. Dezember 2011)

erwo schrieb:


> Es ist noch offiziell bis 2014 supported laut Blizzard, aber ob sie dann noch 9 Millionen Spieler haben?
> 
> Aber sie werden es auf keinen Fall abschalten bis ihr neues MMO draussen ist, und wenn sie das nicht schaffen bis 2014 läuft wow vllt. auch noch länger... wer weiss...



Wenn man nichts mehr grossartig investieren muss, kann man das Spiel vermutlich noch über Jahre gewinnbringend laufen lassen. Rein kaufmännisch gesehen, ist das derzeitige WoW gar das Erfolgreichste, weil sie trotz sinkender Spielerzahlen höhere Umsätze/Gewinne fahren . 

Das Teil läuft exakt so lange, solange es Gewinn bringt. Punkt. Wo diese Schwelle liegt, weiss niemand von uns, von daher ist hier jede Spekulation nahe am Kaffeesatzlesen. 


SWToR mag ein nettes Spiel sein, und sicherlich viele Leute fesseln. Da es aber in einer vollkommen anderen Story spielt, kommt es für viele auch von vorneherein nicht in Frage. 

Ein viel ernstzunehmender Konkurrent wird nach meiner Auffassung GuildWars 2 werden. 
Da mich WoW nach einigen Jahren auch nicht mehr wirklich fesseln kann, setze ich schon einige Erwartungen in GW2, die hoffentlich erfüllt werden.


----------



## Recayn (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte jez vielleicht auch WoW anfangen mit nem Freund,der das schon 3 Jahre spielt und mir alles erklärt.

Aber denkt ihr ob es sich lohnt jez (noch ) anzufangen ? 
Und wenn ja wieviel Zeit sollte ich einplanen um wieder am aktuellen Content zu sein(müsste ich vieles aus den letzten 7 jahren nachholen ?)  
Ich könnte ja auch abwarten auf GW2 weiß aber nicht ob das mein Geschmack ist,da ich die Vermutung habe,dass das Speil mehr Wert auf PvPlegt.


----------



## Schlamm (24. Dezember 2011)

Recayn schrieb:


> Ich wollte jez vielleicht auch WoW anfangen mit nem Freund,der das schon 3 Jahre spielt und mir alles erklärt.
> 
> Aber denkt ihr ob es sich lohnt jez (noch ) anzufangen ?
> Und wenn ja wieviel Zeit sollte ich einplanen um wieder am aktuellen Content zu sein(müsste ich vieles aus den letzten 7 jahren nachholen ?)
> Ich könnte ja auch abwarten auf GW2 weiß aber nicht ob das mein Geschmack ist,da ich die Vermutung habe,dass das Speil mehr Wert auf PvPlegt.


Wir hatten einen in der Gilde, der hat ganze zwei Monate gebraucht um auf 85 zu kommen, als absoluter WoW-Neuling. Das ist schon ein starkes Stück, im Vergleich zu meinen ersten zwei Monaten xD

Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen, ein absolutes Muss. Als Neuling gibt es so viel zu machen, so viel zu entdecken. Nochmal neu sein, das wärs doch


----------



## Recayn (24. Dezember 2011)

Ja schon mal danke freue mich auf weitere Meinungen.
Ich bin zwar net neu im MMORPG aber WoW wäre schon etwas neues 
Das mit den 2 Monaten möchte nur nicht süchteln müssen xD, habe aber schon so 1-2h Zeit in der Woche und am Wochenende viel mehr.


----------



## Thestixxxx (24. Dezember 2011)

Recayn schrieb:


> Ja schon mal danke freue mich auf weitere Meinungen.
> Ich bin zwar net neu im MMORPG aber WoW wäre schon etwas neues
> Das mit den 2 Monaten möchte nur nicht süchteln müssen xD, habe aber schon so 1-2h Zeit in der Woche und am Wochenende viel mehr.



Am Ende kann dir das keiner beantworten so ein MMO kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Imho ist WoW auch im Low Level Bereich nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst.

Kann mich noch an meine Anfangszeit erinnern als reggen über essen noch die Aggrorange erhöht hat, und der Endboss in einem Dungeon noch lange keine selbstverständlichkeit war und wie "Generalstabsmässig" 5er Dungeons angegangen wuden und nach dem 10. Wipe hat noch immer keiner gemeckert alles lange Geschichte.

Wie gesagt rausfinden kannst du das am ende einfach nur selber.


----------



## monthy (25. Dezember 2011)

Alles geschmackssache.

Wenn du eine gut erzählte Geschichte erleben weillst, dann spiel SWTOR.
Wenn dir ein guter Endcontent wichtig ist, dann spiel erst mal WOW weiter.
In WOW ist z.B. in OG viel los, sonst wo auf der Welt auch fast nicht, da die meisten Sachen per Port zu erreichen sind.
In SWTOR hat man zumindest auf Rep Seite das Problem, dass es so wenig Spieler gibt, dass man selbst beim Leveln fast keinen sieht.
Dazu kommen noch die oben beschrieben Instanzen. Ich bin jetzt auf Tattoin und da sind max. 50 Leute online. Diese verteilen sich dann auf 2 Instanzen, da die Instanzen auch abhängig 
von der anderen Fraktion sind.
Da kommt man sich vorallem in den Gebiten ab 25+ schon echt einsam vor. 
Das Spiel aber ist geil, ich spiele es echt gerne, aber ich bin nicht sicher, wie es dann auf Lvl 50 ausschaut.

Mfg

Ps. Der Dungeonfinder holt bei WOW einiges raus. Man bekommt für jede Instanz früher oder später immer eine Gruppe. Egal ob diese gut oder schlecht ist.... :-)
Mein WOW Account läuft weiterhin. Wird auch nicht gekündigt.


----------



## Recayn (26. Dezember 2011)

Jo entscheide mich wahrscheinlich für WoW , weil es genug Content bietet ( vill. auch zuviel aber das ist gut).
Was mich am meißten beängstigt ist das es jez mit WoW den Bach runter geht ,weil für viele es langweilig geworden 
ist und für mich als Neueinsteiger keine zeit mehr ist,weil zuviele das Abo gekündigt haben.
Von WoW hört man generell i-wie nur noch Schlechtes und deshalb habe ich mich gefragt ob ich lieber das "Neue" GW2 spielen
soll,da es mehr Potential hat zu bestehen.


----------



## Taramoon (26. Dezember 2011)

Recayn schrieb:


> Jo entscheide mich wahrscheinlich für WoW , weil es genug Content bietet ( vill. auch zuviel aber das ist gut).
> Was mich am meißten beängstigt ist das es jez mit WoW den Bach runter geht ,weil für viele es langweilig geworden
> ist und für mich als Neueinsteiger keine zeit mehr ist,weil zuviele das Abo gekündigt haben.
> Von WoW hört man generell i-wie nur noch Schlechtes und deshalb habe ich mich gefragt ob ich lieber das "Neue" GW2 spielen
> soll,da es mehr Potential hat zu bestehen.




Um die sinkenden Spielerzahlen musst du dir als einzelner Spieler eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, zumindest wenn du so klug bist und auf einem vollen Server anfängst und nicht auf einem "empfohlenen" leeren Server.
Viele neue Spieler vertrauen wohl auf Blizzard und ihre empfohlenen Server, worauf spätestens mit LvL 85 das böse erwachen kommt und ein kostenpflichtiger Servertrans oder kompletter Neuanfang auf einem volleren Server unausweichlich ist.
Ich würde auch davon abraten einen "mittel" bevölkerten Server zu wählen, denn es ist in der tat so das einige Spieler gequittet haben nach dem 4.3 aufgespielt wurde, ein "mittel" Server kann durchaus noch in den Strudel geraten, wenn er dort mal drinn ist, ist er leider verloren, Blizzard wird nicht dagegen steuern.

Auf einem Server der mit "Voll" oder "Hoch" gekennzeichnet ist, kannst du davon ausgehen, das du auch in den nächsten Jahren noch genügend Mitspieler finden wirst, sofern du die richtige Fraktion gewählt hast. 

Je nachdem welche Fraktion du spielen möchtest, würde ich dir empfehlen vorher nachzusehen wie die fraktionsverhältnise auf den einzelnen Servern aussehen.
Nachschauen kannst du das zb hier, http://www.wowprogress.com/

Du wirst schnell feststellen das quasi auf jedem Server die Fraktionsbalance kaputt ist, bzw überhaupt keine mehr besteht, das hat leider damit zu tun, dass diese von Blizzard komplett ignoriert wird, wodurch sie auch sehr viel Kohle verdienen, weil das kostenpflichtige Transfer Rad von enttäuschten Spielern und Gilden sich immer weiter dreht und nie enden wird, solange Blizzard sich nicht um die Fraktionsbalance kümmert.
Es ist also nachvollziehbar das sie dies nicht tun, währen sie ja schön blöd.


Wenn du neu anfängst, such dir einen schönen vollen Server und achte darauf, dass deine gewählte Wunschfraktion nicht enorm in der Unterzahl ist, ansonsten wird dein Spielspaß später sehr darunter leiden.



Viel Spaß in Azeroth, den wirst du als Neueinsteiger sicher haben, zumindest eine Zeit lang.


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Du wirst schnell feststellen das quasi auf jedem Server die Fraktionsbalance kaputt ist, bzw überhaupt keine mehr besteht, das hat leider damit zu tun, dass diese von Blizzard komplett ignoriert wird, wodurch sie auch sehr viel Kohle verdienen, weil das kostenpflichtige Transfer Rad von enttäuschten Spielern und Gilden sich immer weiter dreht und nie enden wird, solange Blizzard sich nicht um die Fraktionsbalance kümmert.
> Es ist also nachvollziehbar das sie dies nicht tun, währen sie ja schön blöd.



Hm...ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube, Bioware achtet auch nicht darauf, welche Fraktion man auf welchem Server spielt...dort ist also sicherlich von Anfang an, das Fraktionsverhältnis nicht ausgeglichen


----------



## Mc-Chaos (27. Dezember 2011)

Für meinen Teil muss ich sagen, dass ich nach 7 Jahren WoW und der letzten Erweiterung mit Cata irgendwie die Lust an dem Game verloren habe. Ich habe die ersten paar Stunden, wie bei jeder Erweiterung, gebannt vorm Rechner gesessen und mich auf die Neuerungen gefreut. Die Begeisterung ließ nur diesmal extrem schnell nach, irgendwann war ich dann 2-3 Monate kaum noch eingeloggt und hab dann letzten Endes das Abo gekündigt. Cata hab ich bis zum EndContent noch nichtmal mehr gespielt, kenne auch die neuen Inis nicht alle.

Wow ist ein geiles Game, was in diesem Genre den absolut höchsten Respekt verdient. Aber ich hab mich persönlich wie irre auf SWTOR gefreut, weil ich das ganze Star Wars Universum schon immer geil fand und mir richtig gut vorstellen konnte, dass man daraus ein super Game machen kann.

Gerade weil SWTOR nicht zwanghaft versucht, alles anders wie WOW zu machen, hab ich mich auch hier schnell zurecht gefunden.

Ich bin für mich froh, in den Genuss beider Spiele gekommen zu sein, jedes für sich ist wirklich hochwertig.

Das Wow federn lässt, ist meiner Meinung nach nach so langer Zeit völlig normal und hat auch nichts mit SWTOR zu tun. Manchmal braucht man einfach was neues und so ists nunmal bei vielen anderen auch. Aber ich glaube die WoW Community muss sich die nächsten Jahre bestimmt keine Sorgen machen, genügend Mitstreiter zu finden. Das Game wirds auch die nächsten 10 Jahre geben...


----------



## Troete123 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich spiele WoW und SWTOR, beides finde ich persönlich sehr gut. Glaube nicht das SWTOR ein WoW Killer sein kann, weil es ja auch eher in Richtung Science Fiction geht, wow geht ja eher in eien andere Richtugn


----------



## Terrascream (27. Dezember 2011)

Jedes Jahr kommt doch eh der "WoW-Killer", bis nach 3 Monaten gemerkt wird wie verkorkst das neue Spiel eig ist & wie gut doch das alte WoW ist.
Ich gehöre zu der Sorte, was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht


----------



## Azerak (27. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ein lustiges Beispiel: Ragnarök muahahaha, das dieses, mit wie ich finde SNES Grafik und unmöglichem Levelsystem ausgestattete Spiel immer noch betrieben wird. Für mich unbegreiflich aber egal, für die Betreiber eine Einkommensquelle und für die Spieler Spass. Sollen sie doch.



Nichts gegen RO!
Solch geniale Klassen sieht man nirgends mehr - leider!

Ob SWtor sich halten kann liegt nun an den Patchs, denn die Basis kann MMO technisch nicht lange halten.
Wenn nun die Patch-Karte gut gespielt wird wird es aufjedenfall ein sehr gutes MMO aber derzeit ist es 
ein gutes Solospiel mit grauenhaften mmo-anteil.

So und nun auf 17 Uhr warten


----------



## k0ller (27. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr kommt doch eh der "WoW-Killer", bis nach 3 Monaten gemerkt wird wie verkorkst das neue Spiel eig ist & wie gut doch das alte WoW ist.
> Ich gehöre zu der Sorte, was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht


dann kann ich dich beruhigen ,als alter wow fan kann ich dir nur bestätigen das diesmal ein wahrer knaller gegen wow antritt und mich überzeugt hat


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> dann kann ich dich beruhigen ,als alter wow fan kann ich dir nur bestätigen das diesmal ein wahrer knaller gegen wow antritt und mich überzeugt hat



Ich empfand Age of Conan zB. auch als echten Knaller zu Beginn (extrem geniale Grafik)...
Oder HdRO (extrem geniale Storyumgebung)...

Soviel also dazu...


----------



## Mikehoof (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich fand sogar Aion am Anfang richtig gut :-)

Darum geht es doch auch oder nicht? Lieber ein Spiel 6 Monate mit Begeisterung spielen als 2 Jahre spielen weil man es halt so gewohnt ist. Es ist doch sowieso egal ob WoW nun von 5 oder 10 Millionen Spieler gespielt wird oder nicht? Ich konnte zum Glück alle RL Freunde die MMOs spielen überzeugen mit mir Star Wars anzufangen und im Moment haben wir dort riesen Spaß (auch unser WoW Suchti hehe). Da ich WoW lange genug gespielt habe zumindest für meine Verhältnisse würde ich jedem der mich fragt durchaus sagen das es Spaß bringen kann und zwar richtig :-) Für mich war nach BC schon die Luft raus aber anscheinend sehen das Millionen von Spieler anders.

Star Wars kann man durchaus mit WoW Classic vergleichen zumindest von dem Zeitpunkt an wo es die BGs gab. Natürlich haben sie viel von WoW gelernt, genau wie WoW eben von anderen Spielen abgeschaut hat.

Für viele hat WoW nunmal seinen Zenit überschritten, was nach all den Jahren auch kein Wunder ist.


----------



## Blackout1091 (27. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich empfand Age of Conan zB. auch als echten Knaller zu Beginn (extrem geniale Grafik)...
> Oder HdRO (extrem geniale Storyumgebung)...
> 
> Soviel also dazu...



Richtig.
Und ich weiß nicht WoW spricht auch eine größere Zielgruppe an (auch andere Games), als Star Wars.
Ich finde SwtOR sieht gut aus interessiert mich aber kein Stück weil ich nicht so der Star Wars faN bin und kb auf son Laserschwert hab. Ist halt so


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich fand sogar Aion am Anfang richtig gut :-)
> 
> Darum geht es doch auch oder nicht? Lieber ein Spiel 6 Monate mit Begeisterung spielen als 2 Jahre spielen weil man es halt so gewohnt ist. Es ist doch sowieso egal ob WoW nun von 5 oder 10 Millionen Spieler gespielt wird oder nicht?



Nope darum geht es echt nicht...

Aber es ging darum, dass "diesmal ein wahrer Knaller" gegen WoW antritt^^und es sich so liest, als ob das davor noch nie der Fall war und jetzt erstmals so ist...aber zu dem Zeitpunkt des Spieles (Release bis jetzt) war das auch bei auch bei einigen anderen so, dass sie "wahre Knaller" waren^^


----------



## k0ller (27. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nope darum geht es echt nicht...
> 
> Aber es ging darum, dass "diesmal ein wahrer Knaller" gegen WoW antritt^^und es sich so liest, als ob das davor noch nie der Fall war und jetzt erstmals so ist...aber zu dem Zeitpunkt des Spieles (Release bis jetzt) war das auch bei auch bei einigen anderen so, dass sie "wahre Knaller" waren^^


da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, nicht in den dimensionen ^^


----------



## Tuetenpenner (27. Dezember 2011)

Alsom ich habe die ersten 30 lvl geschafft und ich muss sagen, es fängt langsam an mich zu langweilen. Die Quests mit Sprachausgabe sind die ersten 20 lvl noch unterhaltsam aber dann fangen sie an mich zu nerven.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad scheint zu steigen, zumindest wenn man keine Flashpoints macht und nur mit lvl Equip rumläuft. Einmal nicht auf einen "starken" patrolierenden Gegner geachtet während man eine Mobgruppe bekämpft und man liegt im Dreck. Bugs schiebe ich mal auf die frühe Version auch wenn diese zahlreich sind.
PvP ist sogar noch schlechter als in WoW, aber da ich mich für sowas eh nicht interessiere verschmerzbar.

Überraschend finde ich auch die geringe Anzahl an lvl 50 Chars trotz Warteschlangen seit dem 13. Also entweder dauert es von 30-50 noch extremst viel länger als von 1-30, oder ich bin nicht der einzige bei dem die Ernüchterung eintritt.

Wartungsarbeiten mitten am Tag sind epic fail, da lässt sich auch nichts mehr schön reden. Die wurden so gelegt, dass die Amis gleich morgens weiter spielen können, EU-Spieler scheinen nicht so wichtig zu sein. Aber schlechten Support kennt man von EA bereits, deshalb kann man auch nicht sagen damit wäre nicht zu rechnen gewesen.


----------



## Avoren (27. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Alsom ich habe die ersten 30 lvl geschafft und ich muss sagen, es fängt langsam an mich zu langweilen. Die Quests mit Sprachausgabe sind die ersten 20 lvl noch unterhaltsam aber dann fangen sie an mich zu nerven.
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad scheint zu steigen, zumindest wenn man keine Flashpoints macht und nur mit lvl Equip rumläuft. Einmal nicht auf einen "starken" patrolierenden Gegner geachtet während man eine Mobgruppe bekämpft und man liegt im Dreck. Bugs schiebe ich mal auf die frühe Version auch wenn diese zahlreich sind.
> PvP ist sogar noch schlechter als in WoW, aber da ich mich für sowas eh nicht interessiere verschmerzbar.
> 
> ...




Hast Wow früher nie zu classic zeiten gespielt oder? also 

1. Wow ist nent olles spiel definitv, aber es hat sich im gegensatz zu classic stark verändert. 

2. Jeder soll doch das spielenw as er gern will

3. ich finde es immer wieder klasse wie PRO WoWler jeden scheiss schlecht reden müssen als wäre WoW das Maß aller dinge und das erste und einzig wahre MMO.

Wenn ihr alle Swtor so mies findet warum wartet ihr dann bis 17 uhr? warum habt ihr das spiel immernoch? warum habt eure gamecard gekauft? euer abo verlängert oder sonst was? warum? scheint ja irgendwas zu haben das spiel. Ansonsten bitte iche uch geht wieder zurück zu eurem WoW und lasst die EIN oder ZWEIMILLIONEN Spieler die dann noch da sind in ruhe ihre Zeit inSwtor verbringen ohne euer schlecht reden. Es gibt genug spiele die im MMo sektor und ich persönlich finde jedes davon hat seine berechtigung zuu existieren. 

Ich selbst habe WoW mit Classic und closed Beta angefangen. aber ich habe mich nun einfach nach 6 jjahren spielen dafür entschieden das WoW mir persönlich einfach ncihts mehr bringt. Wenn es euch nciht so geht, dann hey. viel spass mit einem durchaus schönen spiel. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil wechsel das game alleins chon wegen dem setting und ich werde nen teufel tun und WoW schlecht reden. Denn das tun schon andere und meist sorgen die WoWler schon selbst dafür das WoW schlecht da steht alleins chon wegen der miesen community. 


Avo


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, nicht in den dimensionen ^^



Alle 3 gespielt (oder SW:TOR spiele ich), alle 3 die selben "Dimensionen" (meine gesamten MMO spielenden Arbeitskollegen damals im Elektrohadel (Großfläche) sind zB. auf Age of Conan umgestiegen) 
Es ist also schwer, nach 2 Wochen die Aussage "diesmal tritt ein wahrer Knaller an"


----------



## Falcoron (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe manchmal die ganzen Diskussionen nicht. "Oh mein Gott die Userzahlen sinken - wir werden alle sterben!^^"
Jeder spielt dies was er gerne möchte und die Welt und das Leben geht weiter - mit oder ohne WoW
Spiele jetzt seit 2 Wochen STWOR und habe meinen Abschlusskommentar zu WoW bereits verfasst und nach wie vor ist WoW eines der besten MMOs die ich je gespielt habe, wenngleich
es seine besten Zeiten hinter sich hat.
Jetzt hat eben ein anderes MMO mein Herz ergriffen und es macht Spaß - na und?

zum Kommentar zur Sci-Fi sei out kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht diesen Eindruck habe.
Es gibt jede Menge Sci-Fi fans ebenso wie Fantasy-Fans - und wenn man genau überlegt ist WoW auch Sci-Fi bzw. Steam Punk...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (27. Dezember 2011)

Avoren schrieb:


> Hast Wow früher nie zu classic zeiten gespielt oder? also
> 
> 1. Wow ist nent olles spiel definitv, aber es hat sich im gegensatz zu classic stark verändert.
> 
> ...


1. WoW habe ich überhaupt nicht erwähnt, bis auf den PvP-Vergleich.

2. Sagt ja auch keiner was dagegen. Mein Eindruck ist einfach, dass SW auf den zweiten Blick vielleicht doch nicht mehr so toll ist wie es beim ersten war. Zumindest für mich.

3. Ich bin so Pro, wenn du die PvP-Bosse und den Lootfinder weg lässt habe ich in Cata genau 0 Bosse gelegt. Meine Arenawertung steht ebenfalls auf 0 (wie gesagt, PvP ist mir scheiß egal).


Und dass bis 17 Uhr Wartungsarbeiten sind habe ich auch erst in einer News gelesen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (27. Dezember 2011)

Avoren schrieb:


> Hast Wow früher nie zu classic zeiten gespielt oder? also
> 
> 1. Wow ist nent olles spiel definitv, aber es hat sich im gegensatz zu classic stark verändert.
> 
> ...




Du zitierst hier jemanden, der ruhig und ohne zu flamen seine Eindrücke aus dem genannten Spiel schildert und wirfst dann mit Begriffen um Dich wie Ignoranten und Intolleranz?? ER SPIELT DAS SPIEL NOCH; ALSO KANNS JA WOHL NICHT SO SCHLECHT FÜR IHN SEIN.

Vllt in Zukunft nicht nur Überschriften lesen.

So long


----------



## Avoren (27. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> 1. WoW habe ich überhaupt nicht erwähnt, bis auf den PvP-Vergleich.
> 
> 2. Sagt ja auch keiner was dagegen. Mein Eindruck ist einfach, dass SW auf den zweiten Blick vielleicht doch nicht mehr so toll ist wie es beim ersten war. Zumindest für mich.
> 
> ...



also anhand der tatsache das du das wort PRO allein nur für die erfolge in wow gleichsetzt zeigt mir doch deutlich das du ne andere vorstellung vo spielen hast . aber Pro und Contra sollteste schonma gehört haben oder? so desweiteren..du beschwerst dichd arüber das so wenig lvl 50 sind und du so alnge bis 30 gebraucht hast? sorry aber ich mag langes lvln sehr , genauso wie andere, du willst innerhalb von nen paar stunden lvl 120 sein? dann spiel Metin. 

du sagst die schwierigkeitsstufen sind sehr hoch? ein falsch gezogener "starker" gegner udn du liegst? das war zu WoW classic zeiten nicht anders. und alle haben es geliebt.

Die wartungsarbeiten find cihs ogar sehr in ordnung. waren übrigens bei WoW auch am anfang nciht anders, da war es sogar so das du regelmässig am patchday Garnciht mehr reinkamst. 

und ich schliesse mcih meinem Vorredner an. Wenn es nciht deind ing ist? dann spiel was anderes. und ansonste..jeder solls pielen was er will, aber diese städnigen vergleiche udn föllig FALSCHEN aussagen und bemängelungen nur weil man in den einstellungen nciht den Hacken gefunden aht um die Videos auszuschalten..sorry. aber das stört langsam. Komischer weise seh ich kaum AoC, Aion, linage2, GW, Warhammer oder RIFT und SWTOR Gamer die in den Foren von WoW für aufrur sorgen. sicher gibt es da auch ein paar, aber ihr müsst zugeben das sit eher selten. aber in den Foren von alld eisen Games findet sich eine auffällige zahl an "Ex" WoW spielern die dann auf einmal was zu bemängeln haben.. sicher..tut eure meinung kund, manchmal habt ihr sogar recht..aber sorry..es nervt nur noch. 

avo


----------



## Tuetenpenner (27. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt lass mir halt meine Meinung.^^
Ich finde Warcraft 3 auch total scheiße, trotzdem ist es eines der erfolgreichsten Games. Meine Meinung stürzt doch swtor nicht in den Abgrund.


----------



## Quentaros (27. Dezember 2011)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Jetzt lass mir halt meine Meinung.^^
> Ich finde Warcraft 3 auch total scheiße, trotzdem ist es eines der erfolgreichsten Games. Meine Meinung stürzt doch swtor nicht in den Abgrund.



Analysten senken die künftige Wachstumsprognose für Star Wars ToR erheblich, da Sie auf Tuetenpenner Meinung gestossen sind , dass er SW ToR doch nicht so gut findet.
Aufgrund dieser Meldung geht das Gerücht in Bioware rum, dass wegen bald schwindender Abozahlen von SW ToR die Server Kapazitäten runtergefahren werden und der Support auch reduziert wird. 
Entlassungen sind nicht ausgeschlossen, aber man geht in nächster Zeit dennoch nicht davon aus, dass die restlichen Server abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Quentaros (27. Dezember 2011)

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Avoren (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich mag zum beispiel auch nicht alle Shooter oder sonst was. Es geht lediglich darum EGAL BEI WELCHEM MMO, Positives und Negatives in eine Konstruktive Kritik einzubauen. SO macht es Buffed, so macht es die Gamestar, so macht es die SpieleBild und und und. 

Also hier für alle nochmal zum Mitschreiben..

1. Ich hab seit der Closed Beta 6 jahre WoW gespielt und genossen. 

2. Ich verstehe jedend er es weiterhin gerne spielt und kann es nachvollziehen, da es wie schon öfter gesagt eines der besten fantasy MMo´s ist. 

3. Ich will starwars nicht schön reden denn auch das hat siene macken so wie jedes andere MMo auch. 

4. Mich stört nur diesere ständige WoW versus vergleich und das alles immer so hingestellt wird als hätte wow in seiner anfangsphase keine fehler gehabt. 

und nun zum letzten Punkt.


Für mich ist diese leidige Diskusion nun beendet. Denn ich will in meinem leben noch Spass haben und mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten übers Internet streiten die ich sowieso nicht kenne und die mich ebenso wenig kennen. Ich kann euch nur eines Sagen.. Egal ob ihr WoW, Aion, AoC, GW, lineage2, Metin Online, Warhammer, Allods oder sonstige andere MMo´s zockt. 

Ihr Spielt es weil es Euch spass macht. Und das ist gut so, lasst euch also nicht von anderen leuten Eure Spiele vermiesen und tut dies auch nicht anders herum. Menschen Spielen weil sie Spass haben wollen. Wenn ihr etwas zu sagen habt dann sagt es stets Konsturktiv und nciht eintönig.. DESWEGEN..MEIN PRO UND CONTRA.

Ich danke Euch für Eure geduld, wünsche allen Buffed Lesern noch viel spass an Ihren durchaus wunderschönen Games (und ja ich finde grundlegend erstmal alle spiele toll alleins chon wegend er leistung der entwickler, denn ich kann sowas nicht programmieren) und verabschiede mich nun aus diesem teil des Forums.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Avoren


----------



## Schlamm (28. Dezember 2011)

Avoren schrieb:


> 4. Mich stört nur diesere ständige WoW versus vergleich und das alles immer so hingestellt wird als hätte wow in seiner anfangsphase keine fehler gehabt.


Den Vergleich muss es sich aber leider stellen, den dadurch entscheidet man schließlich, welches MMO man spielt und wofür man das Geld ausgibt. Einen Konkurrenten wie Star Wars heute mit WoW hat (mehr als 6 Jahre Entwicklung, Balancing, einen Berg an (teils veralteten) Content, etc...), das hatte WoW damals nicht. 

Dennoch macht Star Wars seine Sache echt gut...das muss jeder WoW-Liebhaber zugeben, aber das hat Aion, Warhammer etc. auf den ersten Blick auch. Das waren auch keine schlechte Spiele. Einfach das spielen was mehr Spaß macht und abwarten...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (28. Dezember 2011)

Man kann aber erwarten, dass man aus 7 Jahren WoW vom zusehen eine Menge mitnimmt. Die Fehler die es in WoW gab kann sich heute keiner mehr leisten der mit seinem MMO auf Dauer Erfolg haben will, dennoch tun es viele.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Mobs in SW nicht "entkommen". Wenn die keine Range Attacken haben bleiben die einfach dumm stehen und lassen sich töten. Sowas bietet viel Spielraum für Farmbots, was Blizzard damals allerdings noch früh genug bemerkt hat.


----------



## Cantharion (28. Dezember 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Dennoch macht Star Wars seine Sache echt gut...das muss jeder WoW-Liebhaber zugeben, aber das hat Aion, Warhammer etc. auf den ersten Blick auch. Das waren auch keine schlechte Spiele. Einfach das spielen was mehr Spaß macht und abwarten...


Wobei sich die erste Euphorie bei Aion bei mir gelegt hat als manche Quests nur ~2% des levels gebracht haben und es oft keine quests mehr gab, und bei warhammer gab es nichts zu tun ausser bgs, was am Anfang für mich als pvpspieler lustig war - aber dann schnell genervt hat.

Wäre Aion besser an den Europäischen Markt angepasst worden (und das nicht halbherzig mit der ersten Erweiterung) würde es heute weitaus besser dastehen.
Bei Warhammer waren die quests relativ langweilig, pve war sowieso nur tank'n'spank (wofür man oft nichtmal eine Gruppe gefunden hat), da reissen es die bgs dann auch nichtmehr raus.

Da macht Star Wars vom Aufbau her (questdesign, instanzdesign und wieweit die Instanzen levelmäßig auseinander liegen, pvp) echt eine bessere Figur.


----------



## Derulu (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt hier auf den letzten beiden Seiten ein kleines bißchen aufgeräumt...

Spart euch zukünftig eure Kleinkriege und zieht euch vll. noch einmal unsere Netiquette zu Gemüte um eventuell einzusehen, WARUM ich hier aufgeräumen musste.


----------



## Derulu (28. Dezember 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Da macht Star Wars vom Aufbau her (questdesign, instanzdesign und wieweit die Instanzen levelmäßig auseinander liegen, pvp) echt eine bessere Figur.



Denk dir einfach mal die Videosequenzen und die Sprachausgabe weg bei den Quest^^ ...dann sind wir auf dem selben Niveau wie bei zB. WAR oder Konsorten


----------



## schwarza (28. Dezember 2011)

Also meine Erfahrung ist (Bei AoC, Rift und Aion), daß ich einen Char hochlevle, weil mir das Spiel grafisch und vom Setting her gefällt und auch die neuen Klassen Spaß machen, aber ich dann wieder zu WOW zurückkehre.

Das hat aus meiner Sicht 2 Hauptgründe:
1.) Die Community: Man hat seine Gilde, seine FL in WOW und die ist Bestandteil des Spiels. Nimmt man die nicht zu einem neuen Spiel mit oder versucht sich dort keine aufzubauen, wirds auf Dauer schwer dem Neuen die Treue zu halten, da kann das noch so gut sein.
2.) Fehlende Innovation: Bei allen Spielen stand ich dann mit MaxLevel in den Hauptstädten und fragte mich, was ich nun mache. Nach 2 Wochen BGs und 2-3 Raids fiel mir auf, dass ich im Endeffekt WOW in neuen Gewändern zockte. Es gab sicherlich kleine Sachen, wie interessante neue BGs, Weltereignisse wie z.B. bei Rift, aber im Grunde ging jetzt das Erfolgs- und Ausrüstungs-Gegrinde los.

Fazit war, dass ich zu WOW zurückgekehrt bin. Nicht weil es unterm Strich das bessere Spiel ist, sondern weil ich in anderen Spielen mich nicht wohler oder aufgeregter gefühlt habe. Es hat aber oft meine WOW Spielart verändert. Diese 5 Stunden am Tag zocken gibts gar nicht mehr, das mache ich 1-2 Tage die Woche und an den restlichen Tage logge ich kurz ein und das wars, so wie ich halt Bock habe.

Soweit meine Erfahrung.

Weiterhin sehe ich, dass viele die dann mal zu anderen Spielen wechseln, weil "WOW ja kein Spaß mehr macht oder einfach zu alt wird", in einigen Fällen das Zocken komplett aufhören. D.h. es liegt nicht an WOW selbst, sondern dass Sie aus dem Teufelskreis rauskommen und merken, dass Sie das Spiel eigentlich gar nicht mehr zocken wollen/bauchen wie auch immer. Sie sind älter geworden, sind nicht mehr die 18-25 Jährigen von vor 6 Jahren, sondern die 25-35 Jährigen mit Familie Kind Arbeit Verantwortung. Einerseits geht dann die Lust verloren, eine Gilde zerbricht so langsam und das neue Spiel, was wieder Schwung bringen sollte zeigt einem eher, daß man grundsätzlich seine Wahrnehmung geändert hat.

Naja soviel zum Thema WOW-Killer oder wie auch immer, WOW verliert eher Leute weil die Kundschaft aus dem Spiel rauswächst, ein Teil wird sicherlich zu anderen Spielen abwandern, aber denke eher dass die Leute die zocken, sowohl WOW als auch SW zocken.


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Denk dir einfach mal die Videosequenzen und die Sprachausgabe weg bei den Quest^^ ...dann sind wir auf dem selben Niveau wie bei zB. WAR oder Konsorten



Wieso sollte man sich sowas tolles wegdenken? Die Klassenquests schaffen eine tolle Verbindung zum Char und erzählen eine spannende Geschichte. Sorry aber der Satz ist naja sinnloser als sinnlos wenn es sowas gibt :-)


----------



## Nexilein (28. Dezember 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich sowas tolles wegdenken? Die Klassenquests schaffen eine tolle Verbindung zum Char und erzählen eine spannende Geschichte. Sorry aber der Satz ist naja sinnloser als sinnlos wenn es sowas gibt :-)



Ne, dass macht schon Sinn.
So langsam wird mir aber echt klar, was es bedeutet wenn eine Gesellschaft langsam aber sicher immer Lese-fauler wird.

Vorneweg: Ich finde SW:TOR toll!
Aber so gigantisch ist der Mehrwert durch die Vertonung nicht. 
Es wird einem etwas vorgelesen; nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
Der große Unterschied zu WoW ist daher eigentlich nur die durchgehende Quest-Reihe. Aber die gab's auch schon in Herr der Ringe Online...

Vor allem hat das ganze auch eine Schattenseite: Der Weg über die Planete ist fest vorgegeben, und am Ende macht man eben doch 80% der Quests mit jedem Char.
In WoW kann ich zwei mal die gleiche Klasse spielen, und mit meinem Untoten Krieger habe ich bis Level 60 komplett andere Levelgebiete als mit meinem Ork Krieger. (Zumindest wenn ich es darauf anlege).

Ganz persönlich habe ich das Problem, dass ich traditionell Schurken und Magier spiele. Das bedeutet dann bei SW:TOR zwei mal den Sith-Inquisitor, und somit auch 2 mal die komplett gleiche Story... obwohl Hexer und Attentäter zwei extrem verschiedene Klassen sind...


----------



## Derulu (28. Dezember 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich sowas tolles wegdenken? Die Klassenquests schaffen eine tolle Verbindung zum Char und erzählen eine spannende Geschichte. Sorry aber der Satz ist naja sinnloser als sinnlos wenn es sowas gibt :-)



Wieso objektiv betrachtet sind die Quests nicht besser oder schlechter als überall sonst..lediglich die Aufmachung ist "besser"


----------



## schwarza (28. Dezember 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ganz persönlich habe ich das Problem, dass ich traditionell Schurken und Magier spiele. Das bedeutet dann bei SW:TOR zwei mal den Sith-Inquisitor, und somit auch 2 mal die komplett gleiche Story... obwohl Hexer und Attentäter zwei extrem verschiedene Klassen sind...



Kleiner Tip, spiel Saboteur, der kommt besser an den Schurken ran... und kann wahlweise auch als Heiler oder normaler DD gespielt werden.


----------



## Belgor (28. Dezember 2011)

Der Grund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören war einfach "langeweile". Ich habe mir noch Cataclysm gekauft und freute mich eigentlich sehr auf das Addon, aber nach 3 Monaten, wo meine 3 Chars 85 waren, war die Luft raus. Man kam wieder in den gleichen trott (Dailys,Raids,farmen ect) und dann habe ich beschlossen aufzuhören. Das war jetzt vor 9 Monaten und ich vermisse das Spiel bis auf die Gilde und Friendlist überhaupt nicht.

Als dann auf der BlizzCon das neue Addon vorgestellt wurde, war ich froh das ich diesen Schritt gegangen bin. Ich hab erstmal auf den Kalender geguckt, ob wir nicht den 1 April haben. Pandabären und Pokemon-Petkämpfe waren einfach zuviel des guten. Das ist jetzt meine Einstellung zu dem Addon ohne jemanden das madig zu machen. Gibt ja auch genug Leute die das gut finden aber wenn man mal in die WoW Community schaut, bin ich nicht der einzigste der dieses Addon einfach nicht angebracht findet.

Mittlerweile spiel ich SWTOR und bin mal gespannt, ob mich das Spiel solange fesseln kann wie WoW. In meiner bisherigen Onlinerollenspielgeschichte, war WoW das am best gemachteste MMO das ich bisher gespielt habe. Klar es kommen immer wieder MMOs raus und keins von denen konnten mich davon abhalten wieder WoW zu spielen. ICh habe WoW seit der Beta gespielt und habe echt alles mitgemacht was gekommen ist, aber irgendwann ist eben mal die Luft raus. 6 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit und Blizzard hab mich die Zeit über sehr gut unterhalten.

Und wer weiß, irgendwann wird WoW entweder F2P oder die Server werden abgeschaltet oder sogar beides ^^ Aber bis dahin wird das Game bestimmt noch mindestens 5 Jahre weiterlaufen. Denke so 1-2 Addons werden da noch kommen und solange Blizzard genug Kohle macht geht es munter weiter ^^



Belgor


----------



## Nexilein (28. Dezember 2011)

schwarza schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip, spiel Saboteur, der kommt besser an den Schurken ran... und kann wahlweise auch als Heiler oder normaler DD gespielt werden.



Danke für den Tip, aber mein Attentäter ist fast Level 40 und spielt sich eigentlich genau so, wie ich es haben will.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt, und bis ich meinen ersten Twink hochspiele wird sicher noch viel Zeit vergehen.

Unterm Strich hat ganz einfach jedes Spiel seine Macken. Die Frage ist nur, ob man es trotzdem gerne spielt (und in der Regel ist das durchaus möglich :-) )
Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man zu den notorischen Nörglern gehört.


----------



## Thestixxxx (28. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wieso objektiv betrachtet sind die Quests nicht besser oder schlechter als überall sonst..lediglich die Aufmachung ist "besser"



Wenn Blizz morgen ein WoW 2 rausbringt besteht das am Ende auch nur aus Itemgefarme und gegrinde glaub nich das Blizz da was Revolutionär neues einfällt und davon sind die Leute satt also macht Bioware genau das richtige zur rechten Zeit.


----------



## Virikas (28. Dezember 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich sowas tolles wegdenken? Die Klassenquests schaffen eine tolle Verbindung zum Char und erzählen eine spannende Geschichte. Sorry aber der Satz ist naja sinnloser als sinnlos wenn es sowas gibt :-)



Die Vertonung selbst ist nichts anderes als das Vorlesen der Questtexte. Spätestens beim dritten Mal nervt es tierisch (Flashpoints, wenn man mal wieder drauf wartet, dass der andere sich die Story, die man im Prinzip mitsprechen kann "erfahren" hat) und man überspringt wo es nur geht. Zumindest außerhalb der Klassenquests.

Die Klassenquests selbst sind gut gemacht, aber viel zu einfach. In Kombination damit, dass ich schon mit dem ersten Char die festgelegte Route über die Planeten laufen muss und daher die Planetengeschichten kenne, fehlt mir hier die Langzeitmotivation zum twinken, die ich -bis Anfang WotLK- zumindest mit den ersten 3 Chars hatte.

Was mir bei WoW momentan abgeht ist die Ermangelung von Content. Im Endeffekt gabs mit DS 8 neue Bosse, deren Mechaniken aber im Normalmode teilweise komplett ignoriert werden können. Der Normalmode bietet also kaum eine Herausforderung. Abgesehen davon genug Leute jetzt über die Feiertage motiviert zu bekommen zu zocken. Was gibts noch?
Moggen? Tolles Feature, aber nichts, was mir Langzeitbeschäftigung beschert
Leerenlager? Feature, kein Content
Dunkelmondjahrmarkt? Tja, der war 1. nur eine Woche und 2. am zweiten Tag mangels Abwechslung bei den Quests langweilig. Bei der Vorbereitung auf PDK hatte man zumindest noch verschiedene Stufen und zumindest die ersten 3 Tage abwechselnde Quests.
Neue Instanzen? Von absolut nicht vorhandenem Schwierigkeitsgrad (Ohne CC tanken in Full T11 mit Full T11 Heiler und DDs und trotzdem null Probleme..) mal abgesehen, war die Story beim ersten Mal interessant, bot in Endzeit vielleicht noch 1-2mal weiter Abwechslung durch andere Bosse und das wars

Ergo langweile ich mich momentan in Wow und log derzeit nur noch für die Raids und AH Geschäfte ein. SW:Tor nebenbei bringt Spass, wird es vermutlich auch beim zweiten Char noch tun (Endcontent werd ich da wohl net spielen wollen) und dann wars das.

Wird also definitiv Zeit für MoP. Neuer Kontinent (kein überarbeiteter Alter), neue Rasse, damit neues Raidsetup und accountweite Achievements sind die Dinge die mich hier hoffen lassen, dass ich zumindest kurzweilig wieder richtig Spass am Spiel hab. Wenn nicht, such ich halt weiter.. Irgendwann wird schon ein MMO kommen, was mich so fesselt wie es Wow von Anfang Classic bis etwa dem Feuerlande Patch durchgehend getan hat


----------



## Derulu (28. Dezember 2011)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz morgen ein WoW 2 rausbringt besteht das am Ende auch nur aus Itemgefarme und gegrinde glaub nich das Blizz da was Revolutionär neues einfällt und davon sind die Leute satt also macht Bioware genau das richtige zur rechten Zeit.



Hat ja auch keiner was anderes behauptet^^

Lediglich, dass SW:TOR eben auch nicht anders ist als die anderen MMOs nur, dass dir hier die Questtexte vorgelesen werden (weil hier geschrieben wurde, das Questdesign wäre so viel anders als bei anderen MMOs^^) und die "Mainquests" nicht Gebiets- sondern Klassenquests sind


----------



## EisblockError (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Just saying


----------



## Ragnaz (28. Dezember 2011)

Belgor schrieb:


> Der Grund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören war einfach "langeweile". Ich habe mir noch Cataclysm gekauft und freute mich eigentlich sehr auf das Addon, aber nach 3 Monaten, wo meine 3 Chars 85 waren, war die Luft raus. Man kam wieder in den gleichen trott (Dailys,Raids,farmen ect) und dann habe ich beschlossen aufzuhören. Das war jetzt vor 9 Monaten und ich vermisse das Spiel bis auf die Gilde und Friendlist überhaupt nicht.



später schreibst du dann dass dir die neuerungen wie pet kämpfe zu viel sind und du froh bist das du aufgehört hast ...

du beschwerst dich über immer den gleichen trott und wenn blizz neuerungen bringt um "dem alten trott" n bisschen entgegenzuwirken bist du auch dagegen .. tjo gibt wohl welche denen man nix recht machen kann


----------



## belatir (28. Dezember 2011)

Also ich warte immer 2 jahre bis ich ein neues mmo anfange weil ich dan genau weis ob es sich überhaupt lohnt es zocken und wie erfolgreich es ist.
und bis jetzt hats noch kein mmo geschaft an wow ranzukommen ist einfach tatsache.und ich hoffe das es mal eins gibt das mehr bietet wie wow und viel besser ausieht 
aber bis jetzt hatte ich nur entäuschungen und free to play werde ich mir nie antun habs schon versucht war die reinste scheisse 
also liebe stwor entwickler gibt gas zeigt mir das es auf dauer sehr gut ist.den in den ersten wochen oder monaten kann man das noch nicht einschätzen das geht erst nach jahren bei einem mmo.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich musste jetzt das erste mal ein Ticket eröffnen und das Ergebnis ist leider ebenfalls negativ.
Folgendes ist passiert:

Ich war gerade in der BH-Mission in der man sich auf dem republikanischen Raumschiff befindet. Eine Tür vorm "Boss" bin ich dann das 2 oder 3. mal gestorben und die Wartezeit für die SOnde betrug 2min, also beschloss ich mich am Med Center zu beleben. Also die paar Mobs weggekoppt und dann stand ich aufeinmal vor einer verschlossenen Tür! Also habe ich versucht durch den Hangar wieder von der Brücke zu kommen, also ab zum Fahrstuhl und da auch wieder nur eine verschlossene Tür.
Die einzige Möglichkeit hier wieder weg zu kommen ist der Flottenpass mit seinem 18h CD. Ich habe also erstmal ein Ticket erstellt, da es ja eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte meinen Char auf die andere Seite der Tür zu stellen. Nach ca. 45 Min bin ich dann off und die eMail verriet mir, dass das Ticket auch erst 6 Stunden später beantwortet wurde. Da stand dann auch nur blabla, vielen Dank für die Fehlermeldung, blabla.
Als ich dann eben wieder eingeloggt bin musste ich leider festellen, dass ich *IMMER NOCH *zwischen zwei verschlossenen Türen stehe, und jetzt wohl den Flottenpass benutzen und die Mission von vorne beginnen muss...
Schulnote für den Support: 6


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Dezember 2011)

Aha deshalb also die sinkenden Spielerzahlen bei WoW.... Thx Tuetenpenner


----------



## Jaysor (29. Dezember 2011)

... wtf, deswegen heisst der ja auch Tütenpenner...


----------



## Lahri (30. Dezember 2011)

habe ich zwar auch gerade in einem anderen fred geschrieben aber hier ist es auch überaus passen finde ich: 

ich hab immer wieder mal pause gemacht mit WoW und andere spiele getestet -> Aion, GW, SW:TOR. 
Habe dann jeweils fest gestellt das jedes spiel bei weitem nicht so flüssig von der Hand geht wie WoW. 
Daher bin ich jedes mal wieder zurück, bzw. dieses mal SWTOR bin ich nie weg, wobei ich beides gerade parallel spiele aber sicher bin, das ich SW:Tor nach den 30 Tagen die man frei hat nicht weiter spielen werde.

Das einzige spiel von den oben genannten das mich etwas länger gebunden hat, war GW darum freue ich mich auch hier auf GW2. 

Aber ich muss auch sagen das mich das gerde von wegen "WoW ist tot" oder "WoW ist am sterben" extremst nervt. Nur weil ihr es nicht mehr spielt heißt das noch lange nicht das es tot ist oder stirbt. Mag ja sein das zur Zeit die meisten Server "mittel" besetzt sind und es mag auch sein, das WoW in den letzten Monaten etwas abgeschlaft ist. ABER ich denke das hat auch viel mit der Konkurenz zu tun. Es kam NIE der von so vielen erhoffte und sog. "WoW-Killer". Ich denke das sich die Entwickler hier oft gedacht haben "Uns kann eh keine müde sau was an haben". 

Erst jetzt wo SW:TOR und GW2 kommen denke ich das Blizzard wieder anziehen wird, spätestens mit MoP! Viele verpöhnen zwar das Addon aber ich glaube es wird damit wieder richtig gut werden. 

Eins ist klar Blizzard muss auf jeden Fall wieder vorlegen oder nachziehen und was auch klar ist -> Wenn Blizzard will das ihr spiel wieder das beste wird, dann wird es auch wieder das beste (so viel vertrauen leg ich jetzt einfach mal in die Entwickler bei Blizzard). 

Das Problem warum keine Spieler nachkommen ist meiner Meinung nach, das man als neuer WoW spieler erstmal mit einer ordentlichen Pallete von Spielen und know how überrolt wird -> Hauptspiel, BC, WOTLK, Cata. 

Dazu kommt noch die teils unfreundliche Comm die es auch meistens einen Neu-Einsteiger sehr schwer macht. Die unfreundlichkeit nimmt immer weiter zu, es wird immer mehr wie im heutigen DotA (wc3 funmap). Wenn du nichts kannst wirst du sofort geflamed, anstelle das dir geholfen wird. 

so far.


----------



## k0ller (30. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> habe ich zwar auch gerade in einem anderen fred geschrieben aber hier ist es auch überaus passen finde ich:
> 
> ich hab immer wieder mal pause gemacht mit WoW und andere spiele getestet -> Aion, GW, SW:TOR.
> Habe dann jeweils fest gestellt das jedes spiel bei weitem nicht so flüssig von der Hand geht wie WoW.
> Daher bin ich jedes mal wieder zurück, bzw. dieses mal SWTOR bin ich nie weg, wobei ich beides gerade parallel spiele aber sicher bin, das ich SW:Tor nach den 30 Tagen die man frei hat nicht weiter spielen werde.


ich hab zwar nichts gegen wow aber an diesem post fällt was auf und was??
richtig , die 30 tage kostenlos spielen geht ohne abo nicht aber war ein netter versuch mal was für wow zuposten^^


----------



## Derulu (30. Dezember 2011)

k0ller schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nichts gegen wow aber an diesem post fällt was auf und was??
> richtig , die 30 tage kostenlos spielen geht ohne abo nicht aber war ein netter versuch mal was für wow zuposten^^



Was genau willst du uns damit sagen? Ich hab' es nicht ganz verstanden.

Ja, 30 Tage spielen geht ohne einmalig eingerichtetes Abo nicht bei SW:ToR, was aber nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit "ich muss auch nach den 30 Tagen noch mind. einen Monat spielen" (es genügt, ldeiglich ein Abo einzurichten und dieses im Anschluss bereits wieder zu kündigen), weswegen man durchaus ohne Weiteres nach 30 "freien" tagen wieder weg sein kann 

Worauf du genau hinaus willst, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Lahri (2. Januar 2012)

k0ller schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nichts gegen wow aber an diesem post fällt was auf und was??
> richtig , die 30 tage kostenlos spielen geht ohne abo nicht aber war ein netter versuch mal was für wow zuposten^^



ich versteh den post auch nicht so wirklich.... 

logisch war es etwas, das für wow spricht. Aber das ist meine meinung zu WoW und den ganzen anderen spielen. Soll ja auch noch leute geben denen WoW gefällt....


----------



## Fredericus (2. Januar 2012)

Moin,

Was mich persönlich am meisten genervt hat, was auch andere hier in einem anderen Zusammenhang schon angesprochen haben, war das Größenwahnsinnige Mimimi sogenannter (ok, sie waren wirklich gut) Pro-Gilden wie For The Horde und Affenjungs. Gerade beim Thema Nachwuchs war da gar nix. Nicht wie bei anderen Gilden, die eben nicht ausschließlich auf fertige Superspieler setzen und auf die warten, nicht einmal danach suchen. Sondern Raidgilden, die einfach eine zweite Gilde als Ausbildungsgilde, als Farmteam aufgemacht haben. Die jammern nicht herum.
Setzt natürlich den Willen dazu voraus. Wie sagte eine alte Freundin immer:"Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Gebüsch!" Äh, ja, also, - , hoffen wir das Beste liebe Leser.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was mich persönlich am meisten genervt hat, was auch andere hier in einem anderen Zusammenhang schon angesprochen haben, war das Größenwahnsinnige Mimimi sogenannter (ok, sie waren wirklich gut) Pro-Gilden wie For The Horde und Affenjungs. Gerade beim Thema Nachwuchs war da gar nix. Nicht wie bei anderen Gilden, die eben nicht ausschließlich auf fertige Superspieler setzen und auf die warten, nicht einmal danach suchen. Sondern Raidgilden, die einfach eine zweite Gilde als Ausbildungsgilde, als Farmteam aufgemacht haben. Die jammern nicht herum.
> Setzt natürlich den Willen dazu voraus. Wie sagte eine alte Freundin immer:"Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Gebüsch!" Äh, ja, also, - , hoffen wir das Beste liebe Leser.



Also ich kann durchaus verstehen, das Gilden nach SW:Tor wechseln. Warum auch nicht? Jedem das Seine. Und gerade wenn sich eine Gelegenheit bietet, mit kompletten Gefolge zu gehen ...

Stell dir vor, du hast eine gut funktionierende Gilde, zumindest eine mit einem soliden Zusammenhalt. Per Zufall fällt irgendwann Todesschwinge nhc um, weiter wollte man eh nicht und plötzlich schlägt jemand vor "jetzt wo das beendet ist, sollen wir, bis MoP kommt, mal SW:Tor probieren?"

Nach und nach sagen einige zu, weil sie Star Wars immer geliebt haben, einige würden sich ihnen anschließen ...plötzlich wird aus so einer kleinen Idee dann tatsächlich ein Wechsel. Nicht, weil WoW langweilig ist, zu einfach ist, eine schlechte Community hat ... sondern einfach mal so ... Nur weil die Gelegenheit da ist ...

Man sieht: Es hat gar nicht unbedingt mit all diesen Gründen zu tun. Nachwuchsmangel, Bans ... natürlich spielt das mit eine Rolle, aber vielleicht ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt einfach nur ein Spieler, der irgendwann einfach einen Vorschlag macht, auf den man euphorisch eingeht.


----------



## J_0_T (2. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Also ich kann durchaus verstehen, das Gilden nach SW:Tor wechseln. Warum auch nicht? Jedem das Seine. Und gerade wenn sich eine Gelegenheit bietet, mit kompletten Gefolge zu gehen ...
> 
> Stell dir vor, du hast eine gut funktionierende Gilde, zumindest eine mit einem soliden Zusammenhalt. Per Zufall fällt irgendwann Todesschwinge nhc um, weiter wollte man eh nicht und plötzlich schlägt jemand vor "jetzt wo das beendet ist, sollen wir, bis MoP kommt, mal SW:Tor probieren?"
> 
> ...



So kann man das auch sehen 

Wenn ich mich entsinne das ich wieder zu DCUO gewechselt bin weil ich eben die materie besser drinne habe als bei wow schließe ich mich den worten an "Jedem das seine"

Ich glaub ich bin aus wow rausgewachsen und auch wenn ich jetzt gehen sollte... vlt komme ich auch wieder ^^ man weiß nie XD


----------



## Falcon2K (3. Januar 2012)

Ohne jetzt wirklich jeden Post gelesen zu haben, werde ich mal meine Sicht der Dinge kundtun (Achtung: Wall off text incoming...rette sich wer kann^^).

Wenn über sinkende Spielerzahlen und den WoW-Killer philosophiert wird, kann ich aus meiner Sicht nur sagen: Es gibt ihn und er ist schon da und er heisst Titan.

Nun meine ich damit nicht, dass irgendwann das neue Super-Spiel aufschlagen wird und damit WoW Geschichte ist. Das kann durchaus so kommen aber ich denke, zu einem ganz grossen Teil tötet Titan WoW jetzt schon und dabei heissen die magischen Worte "Kostenreduktion" und "Mitarbeiter-Umschichtung".

Allgemein bekannt (da von Blizzard bekannt gegeben) dürfte sein, dass grosse Teile der ehemaligen Entwickler-Mannschaft von WoW inzwischen zu Titan hinübergewechselt sind. Dies könnte natürlich bedeuten, dass in WoW durch neue Entscheidungsträger und kreative Geister ein frischer Wind einkehrt aber nun mal ehrlich.... das ist seit einiger Zeit doch mehr als ein laues Lüftchen was an neuen Ideen in WoW eingebracht worden ist. 

Eine Erweiterung kommt plötzlich ohne neue Herstellberufe oder neu erdachte Spielsysteme daher, so wie es vorherige Erweiterungen getan haben. 

Immer wieder wird erzählt: "Aufgrund der Spielerwünsche" werden alte Inhalte nocheinmal in das Spiel integriert (Todesminen, Zul Gurub etc.). Dazu sollte man sich mal einen alten Blizzard Bericht vor Augen halten, in dem das Thema behandelt wurde, warum es so viele gleiche Gebäude und Höhlen in WoW gibt. Da wurde gut beschrieben, wie aufwendig das Design von funktionieren 3D Umgebungen in Bezug auf Sichtlinien, Durchlaufhöhen, NPC-Laufwegen etc ist. Nun liegt doch der Verdacht Nahe, dass eher dieser enorm aufwendige Teil der Entwicklung eingespart werden soll und nicht etwa, von allen unbemerkt, zehntausende von Emails bei Blizz eingegangen sind, die ein Recycling alter Inhalte forderten.
Will Blizzard damit aufhören und zu alter Entwicklerstärke zurückfinden? Ganz klares Nein, wie man am wirklich endlos schlechten Inhalts-Aufwärmen im letzten Raidkontent und ganz besonders an den Ankündigungen zu MoP sehen kann, in der vom "viel-gewünschten" Wiederauftauchen von Klassikern wie dem scharlachroten Kloster geredet wird.

Blizzard arbeitet hier (meiner Meinung nach) deutlich an der Wahrheit vorbei, mit anderen Worten, sie verkaufen ihre Spielerschaft für dumm. 

Bei anderen Problemen, wie der zunehmenden Zahl der ausgestorbenen Server, wird seit Jahren fein das Mäntelchen des Schweigens über Misstände gehüllt. Was sollten sie auch sagen? Serverzusammenlegungen gibt es nicht, wir wollen eure Transferkohle nicht verlieren ganz egal, was der Spielspass sagt. Ein PR-Super-GAU.

Bei anderen Dingen, wie dem Transmogrifiziren, wird meines Erachtens der anstehende Trend, hier der wirklich viel geäusserte Spielerwunsch nach mehr Individualität, um Jahre verpasst, was wohl auch zu einem guten Teil mangelnden Entwickler-Ressourcen zu schulden ist.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: WoW wird von Blizzard im Zeichen des herannahenden Titan kostengünstig und profitmaximiert abgewickelt. Der eine merkt es mehr, da er sich mit solchen Themen beschäfigt, der Grossteil empfindet es aber wohl einfach auf einer unbewussteren Ebene. Man merkt einfach, dass es irgendwie nicht mehr stimmt in Azeroth, dass der Geist den Blizzard einst so vortrefflich in das Spiel eingracht hat verflogen ist, dass die Sorgfalt, die Mühe, das tatsächliche Interesse an den Spielern einfach nicht mehr da ist.

Deshalb ist für mich klar, dass ich mit MoP zum ersten Mal auf eine Rückkehr nach Azeroth verzichten werde, ganz unabhängig von meiner eventuell zusätzlich vorhandenen Panda-Phobie. Ich kann mich des Gefühls einfach nicht erwehren, dass Blizzard auf meine Anwesenheit keinen gesteigerten Wert mehr legt (über das Bezahlen meines Abos hinaus natürlich) und ich denke viele andere haben bewusst oder unbewusst ein ähnliches Empfinden.

Und in diesem Sinne stirbt WoW tatsächlich und es scheint Blizzard egal zu sein, denn der neue Überflieger der MMO-Welt kommt ja aus dem selben Hause und scharrt schon leise mit den Hufen und bis dahin werden sich schon noch ein paar Euro mit WoW verdienen lassen... meine aber eben nicht mehr.

Edit: ein paar der Rechtschreibfehler entfernt


----------



## Thestixxxx (3. Januar 2012)

Ganz nett geschrieben allerdings vermute ich persönlich das ein neues MMO selbst von Blizz kein Selbstläufer wird.

Von daher kann ich Blizz einfach nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (5. Januar 2012)

Falcon2K schrieb:


> Nun meine ich damit nicht, dass irgendwann das neue Super-Spiel aufschlagen wird und damit WoW Geschichte ist. Das kann durchaus so kommen aber ich denke, zu einem ganz grossen Teil tötet Titan WoW jetzt schon und dabei heissen die magischen Worte "Kostenreduktion" und "Mitarbeiter-Umschichtung".




Gut beobachtet. Wie sagte Robert Kotick einst: Blizzard macht mit WoW tollen Profit, aber da geht noch mehr.

Leider geben sie sich bei all der Profitmacherei immer weniger Mühe mit dem Spiel. Bisher gings gut, aber weiß wie lange noch...


----------



## Apocalyptico- (5. Januar 2012)

Ich denke nicht dass es daran liegt dass sich die Entwickler keine Mühe geben. Viel mehr bin ich der Meinung dass die Community von WoW schon extrem viel gesehen bzw. erspielt hat. Nach sieben Jahren ist es nicht mehr einfach etwas einzuführen dass die Spieler vom Hocker haut, weil man eben schon alles einmal auf irgendeine Art und Weise schon Mal gesehen hat. Ganz gleich ob man seinen 700. Bg betritt, oder zum 30. Mal schon irgendeine Version von Ony. und Nef. legt. Das soll jetzt keine Kritik am Spiel an sich sein, ich mags eigentlich recht gerne, und diejenigen die das auch tun werden es vermutlich weiterspielen...


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2012)

Na nun übertreibt mal nicht... Azeroth wurde ja gerade erst komplett überarbeitet, das ist erst knapp ein Jahr her. 

Ist nicht so, dass da nur noch die Putzfrau und der Hausmeister dran rumklempnert.


----------



## riggedi (6. Januar 2012)

Wie so viele bereits geschrieben haben, vertrete auch ich die Meinung, dass es den typischen WoW Killer gar nicht groß geben wird. Ein einziger Hype jedesmal um ein achso brilliantes neues RPG, dass sich aber im Nachhinein als Luftblase entpuppt. Nur Blizzard selbst kann WoW sterben lassen. Ob sie selbst ein konkurrierendes WoW Pendant aufn Markt schmeissen oder sich durch weitere Veränderungen an der Spiel-Mechanik, bzw. Spiel-Inhalte in WoW ein Eigentor schiessen. Das Rad kann man eben nunmal nicht neu erfinden. WoW ist ne runde Sache. Und hey, wer frei von Fehlern ist, schmeisst jetzt bitte den ersten Stein :-)

Riggedi


----------



## Loina (6. Januar 2012)

stetig sinkende spielerzahlen rofl....
wenn wow nur noch 2 millionen spieler hätte,würde sie noch vorne mit dabei sein ^^
also garkein grund zu diskutieren.

die spieler die abgehaun sind 

- Verzweifelte spieler die meinen programer zu sein,und alles ist ja so einfach
- Verzweifelte Progamer,die soooo wenig tun haben das sie sich schon nach arbeit umsehn 
- Richtige Noobs die eh nichts geschissen bekommen


wer sein hobby mag,es pflegt,es liebt,es spielt

der heult nicht ständig rum,der würde alles geben damit sein hobby bestehn bleiben kann.
Aber die community ist eh der letzte dreck geworden,kinder über kinder,verzweifelte jungendliche für die eh alles scheisse ist.
etc etc etc bissle hard aber so ist es doch


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Januar 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> stetig sinkende spielerzahlen rofl....
> wenn wow nur noch 2 millionen spieler hätte,würde sie noch vorne mit dabei sein ^^
> also garkein grund zu diskutieren.
> 
> ...




und mit deinen Aussagen bist du eindeutig Teil von jenen, über die du schimpfst.


----------



## Loina (6. Januar 2012)

wie bitte??? mich intressiert es einen scheiss


Ich spiele wow schon seit classic,hab alles mitbekommen und bin immer noch dabei und sage es gefällt mir.

was schreibst du jetzt????

ich bin einer der das spiel meistens beschützt,kann man so schreiben.
Einer der garnix schlechtes über das spiel lesen will.
So einer bin ich 

und da ist es doch ganz normal,wenn man öfters solche dummen threads sieht man mal bisschen härter schreibt.
oder nicht?? 

im gegensatz zu vielen anderen steh ich noch zu meinen game was mich die jahre begleitet hat,und nicht wie die vielen anderen die wow nur noch kaputt sehn wollen^^

also mal locker bleiben


----------



## Mikehoof (6. Januar 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> wie bitte??? mich intressiert es einen scheiss
> 
> 
> Ich spiele wow schon seit classic,hab alles mitbekommen und bin immer noch dabei und sage es gefällt mir.
> ...




So einer bist du also *g* Ich steh zu meinem Game jawohl *aufstampft*

Keiner hat aufgehört weil es ihn gelangweilt hat.

Nee nee weil wenn man ein Spiel spielt muß man es hegen und beschützen usw. Hast du dir deine Posts mal selber durchgelesen?


----------



## zarix (6. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin BACK IN DA BUVV . Meine Lichtschwert Motivation war nicht von langer Dauer . Ob es nur mir so erging wird sich ja im Laufe der Zeit zeigen. 
Ps : daraus soll jetzt kein Lyrisch beleidigender Ping Pong Effekt raus enstehen. Ich vertrete nur meine Meinung  .


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> ...


Also, mal so unter uns beiden... du bist genau so ein Extrem wie die die alles verteufeln, nur eben in die andere Richtung.

Man kann Dinge die man mag durchaus kritisieren, auch ohne gleich alles zu verteufeln. 


Deine Auflistung, warum Spieler aufhörten, ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten - was für andere Aussagen deinerseits ebenfalls zutrifft.


----------



## mert90 (6. Januar 2012)

Nur weil einen das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt, heißt das nicht es tot ist lol xD

Ich habe auch mit WoW mal pause gemacht, wegen Age of Conan, Rift,Herr der Ringe Online, Starwars old Republic, Aion. Wenn meine 30 Tage in Starwars zu ende sind, komme ich wieder zu WoW. Starwars ist in meinen Augen, wie ein Dragon Age mit Online Modus.

Die Welt ist zu eng etc etc


----------



## odinxd (6. Januar 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> ...
> - Verzweifelte spieler die meinen programer zu sein,und alles ist ja so einfach
> - Verzweifelte Progamer,die soooo wenig tun haben das sie sich schon nach arbeit umsehn
> - Richtige Noobs die eh nichts geschissen bekommen
> ...



Und wo würdest du dich einreihen? Leute die verzweifelt und unter Benutzung von Fäkalsprache nicht zulassen das nur ein schlimmes Wort an sein heißgeliebtes Spiel geht? Absolut abhängiger Süchtler oder einfach nur als Teil der Leute welche die schlechte Community groß gemacht haben?

Sorry das ich das so sag aber deine Auflistung ist absolut daneben. Es gibt auch Leute bei denen nach gewisser Zeit einfach mal die Luft raus ist, welche trotzdem eine schöne Zeit mit dem Spiel hatten und sich gerne dran erinnern. Aber bei vielen ist wie gesagt die langeweile zu hoch gestiegen und die Ziele des Entwicklers wandern nicht grade in die Richtung die man gerne hätte.
Dann darf man wohl mal sein Glück in einem anderen Spiel versuchen?


----------



## Shadowsurfer (8. Januar 2012)

mert90 schrieb:


> Nur weil einen das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt, heißt das nicht es tot ist lol xD
> 
> Ich habe auch mit WoW mal pause gemacht, wegen Age of Conan, Rift,Herr der Ringe Online, Starwars old Republic, Aion. Wenn meine 30 Tage in Starwars zu ende sind, komme ich wieder zu WoW. Starwars ist in meinen Augen, wie ein Dragon Age mit Online Modus.
> 
> Die Welt ist zu eng etc etc



Die Welt ist zu eng? Finde ich jetzt mal garnicht, aber egal.

Habe bis Mai 2011 WoW gespielt, recht erfolgreich, in einer guten Gilde etc. Da mir der Reiz nach meiner obligatorischen Sommerpause zum Wiedereinstieg zum ersten mal gefehlt hat, hab ich es gelassen und wollte zur nächsten Erweiterung wieder loslegen. Was ich bis jetzt über die Erweiterung gehört / gelesen hab, reicht, dass ich nicht zurückkommen. Ich habe das Gefühl, WoW wird immer kindlicher im Vergleich dazu wirkt SW:TOR einfach erwachsener.


----------



## meuzkoder (9. Januar 2012)

Shadowsurfer schrieb:


> Die Welt ist zu eng? Finde ich jetzt mal garnicht, aber egal.
> 
> Habe bis Mai 2011 WoW gespielt, recht erfolgreich, in einer guten Gilde etc. Da mir der Reiz nach meiner obligatorischen Sommerpause zum Wiedereinstieg zum ersten mal gefehlt hat, hab ich es gelassen und wollte zur nächsten Erweiterung wieder loslegen. Was ich bis jetzt über die Erweiterung gehört / gelesen hab, reicht, dass ich nicht zurückkommen. Ich habe das Gefühl, WoW wird immer kindlicher im Vergleich dazu wirkt SW:TOR einfach erwachsener.


also muss dir zu 100% recht geben, werde nach meinen 30 tagen weiter bei sw-tor bleiben atmosphäre ist sowas von geil und story brauch ich keinem erklären will alle
klassen hoch leveln


----------

